#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-18
<fvahid> salam be hame, sobhetoon bekher
<shadi> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadi> !ff
<lubotu3> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<ilius> everplays: dada un moshkel e rpm e fedora hal shod :)
<ilius> everplays: ba yum nasb mishe, faghat ba zypper un error ro mide!
<everplays> ilius, rastesh man roo laptop test kardam didam nasb shod, bahash var naraftam, fekr kardam fix kardish khodet
<ilius> everplays: tu suse test mikardam
<ilius> everplays: jaleb inke ba command e rpm ham nasb mishe
<ilius> everplays: faghat ye chizi, yum ye optioni nadare ke gpg key e package ro check nakone, bayad beran tu configesh taghir bedan
<ilius> everplays: akhe man ke nemituna gpg key e khodam ro ba barname release konam :-D
<everplays> ilius, mage localinstall nemizani? oon moghe ke gpg ro check nemikone dude
<ilius> lol
<everplays> vali vasash switch ham dare
<ilius> everplays: eee
<ilius> everplays: bazam error midad
<ilius> w8 dobare test konam
<everplays> ilius, --nogpgcheck              Run with GPG signature checking disabled. Configuration Option: gpgcheck
<ilius> everplays: localinstall tasiri nakard, vali ba --nogpgcheck ok shod, tnx
<everplays> :)
<ilius> everplays: Note that the install command will do a local install, if given a filename
<ilius> everplays: inja install o localinstall farghi nemikone
<ilius> everplays: faghat ghabl az install, bayad inam bezanam: yum remove -y starcal2 >/dev/null 2>&1
<ilius> everplays: ke age nasb bud, remove kone
<everplays> ilius, install ro yadam nabood ke 1kie :) ama are, bayad ghablesh pak koni
<ilius> everplays: uhum
<Farmande> hi
<Kahriz12> سلام
<Kahriz12> کسی هست ؟
<alil> سلام بله
<Kahriz12> حال شما ؟
<Kahriz12> من یه مشکلی  داشتم
<alil> تشکر
<Kahriz12> چطوری میتونم او ابونتو فارسی تایپ کنم ؟
<alil> ببینید یک مقاله انگلیسی هست اگه می تونید بخونید براتون بفرستم
<alil> ؟
<Kahriz12> خیلی ممنون میشم اگه بفرستین
<Kahriz12> :)
<alil> ببینید من الان تو ویندوز هستم با لینوکس کانکت می شم چند دقیقه صبر کنید. ممکنه؟
<Kahriz12> بله ،حتما
<Kahriz12> شرمنده اگه باعث زحمت میشم
<alil> با شه فعلا
<alil> خواهش وظیفه اس
<alil> است
<alil> منتظر بمانید برمی گردم
<Kahriz12> منتظر می مونم
<Kahriz12>  
<Kahriz12>  
<jalil> Kahriz12: سلام آموزشی که می خواستین راجع به فارسی نویسی در ابونتو
<Kahriz12> سلام
<jalil> ببینید من الان تو لینوکس هستم لینوکس من مینت هستش نه ابونتو ولی من هم از روی ابوتنو فارسی نویسی رو تنظیم کردم
<Kahriz12> دیروز ،من هر کاری کردم نتونستم فارسی رو فعال کنم
<jalil> کسی هست من یه مشکلی تو لینوکس دارم!
<jalil> ؟
<dark-sun> کسی با فایل‌های
<dark-sun> .po
<dark-sun> کار کرده؟
<dark-sun> من با این سورس مشکل دارم
<dark-sun> http://pastebin.com/Qju0B9SB
<dark-sun> ظاهرا به علامت ٪ گیر می‌ده! کسی می‌دونه قضیه چیه؟
<dark-sun> fa_IR.po:86: a format specification for argument 1 doesn’t exist in ‘msgstr’
<dark-sun> msgfmt: found 1 fatal error
<dark-sun> این خطا رو می‌ده
<dark-sun> درست شد!
<dark-sun> بخاطر همون علامت احمق درصد بود!
<dark-sun> آفرین به خودم!
 * dark-sun baraye khodesh pepsi baz mikone ....
<dark-sun> طراح قالب ورد پرس؟
<dark-sun> نقدی!
<dark-sun> نبود؟
<dark-sun> بابا پول می‌دم!
<dark-sun> یک دو جین ملت ریختین اینجا یکتون بلد نیست یک قالب ورد پرس ترجمه کنه؟
<dark-sun> سارا کجایی؟!!!
<the-light> dark-sun: inghadr spam nakon! inja mamoor makhfi dare ;)
<dark-sun> برو بینیم باوووو!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> این رو با لهجه سارا بخونین
<the-light> sara kie?!
<dingdangdong> the-light: +1
<dingdangdong> =))
<dark-sun> سارا رو نمی‌شناسی؟ نصف عمرت برفناست
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> لوگ کانال رو ببین. سرچ کن سارا
<dark-sun> روحت شاد می‌شه
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: یادته چه روزی بود؟
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: yadame be nazaret? man asan khodam be the-light +1 dadam, yadame ?
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: یادت نیست؟ مال سیگاره
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: nis agha, nist!
<dark-sun> lol
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: tu identica ham hasti?
<dingdangdong> na, boozary hast, begu bem mige =))
<dark-sun> bauuuu!
<Kahriz12> سلام به همگی
<Kahriz12> سلام بروبچسگ
<dark-sun> سلام که سلام
<Kahriz12> حال شما اقا علی ؟
<dark-sun> خوب رو به بهبود
<dark-sun> شما؟
<Kahriz12> من مهردادم
<Kahriz12> دوست کاوه
<dark-sun> هااااا! مهرداد تویی؟
<Kahriz12> بچه ی ایذه
<dark-sun> پس این عینک و کلاه چیه؟
<dark-sun> بابا می‌شناسمت خوش تیپ
<dark-sun> ;)
<Kahriz12> کار روزگاره...
<dark-sun> چه خبرا؟ خوبی؟
<Kahriz12> توپ توپم
<Kahriz12> :)
<Kahriz12> شما چطوری ؟
<dark-sun> منم خوبم. خدا رو شکر. کاوه چطوره؟
<dark-sun> یک ایمیل داده بود بهم
<dark-sun> نرسیدم بخونمش
<dark-sun> یعنی راستش خواستم بخونم دیدم طولانیه
<dark-sun> صد صفحه‌ای بود فکر کنم
<Kahriz12> کاوه اینجا دراز کشیده
<Kahriz12> داره پیامک چک می کنه
<dark-sun> ای جان! سلام برسون
<dark-sun> ;)
<Kahriz12> راستش به گوشیش اعتیاد داره
<Kahriz12> هر دقیقه 3 بار موبایلش رو چک می کنه
<Kahriz12> :)
<dark-sun> لووول.
<dark-sun> خدا حفظتون کنه
<the-light> agha chatroom mikhayn berin #ubuntu-ir-offtopic
<Kahriz12> خدا سایه ی شما رو از سر برو بچ لینوکس کار ایران کم نکنه
<Kahriz12> اقا علی ،یه سوال داشتم :
<dark-sun> گشت ارشاد اومد!
<dark-sun> بپرس گلم
<dark-sun> the-light: هر چیزی مقدماتی داره. دوست من
<dark-sun> ;)
<Kahriz12> راستش میخوام رو "نقش نوع متغییر در اجرای نرم افزار "یه مقاله بنویسم
<Kahriz12> منظورم اینه که
<noob> salam be hame
<dark-sun> Kahriz12: مهرداد جان بیا پیام خصوصی
<dark-sun> سلام به نووب!
<noob> kasi mitone komakam kone
<dark-sun> !ask | noob
<lubotu3> noob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dark-sun> the-light: این رو کسی ترجمه نکرده؟
<the-light> dark-sun: chera khodam, ama baraye saale jadid baresh dashtan!
<noob> man vaghti ubuntu 10.04 ro up kadam ye ki az barnamehai ke up shode lupin_casper ke shekaste nasb shode va ye barnamei dige be name classmate-interamsef
<noob> hala harkari mikonam nemitonam barnamei digei nasb konam
<dark-sun> the-light: چرا؟ اینجوری تازه وارد پسند‌تره؟
<noob> kasi mitone mano rahnamai kone PLz
<dark-sun> شما سیناپکت رو اجرا می‌کنین. از قسمت فیلتر‌ها پکیج‌های بروکن رو انتخاب می‌کنین
<the-light> dark-sun: yani inke harki miad inja bayad dar hade ebtedaei zaban balad bashe, age nabud mituni javab nadi!
<dark-sun> و یا پاکشون می‌کنن یا می‌گذارین از نو نصب شه
<noob> man hamin karo mikonam
<noob> vali nemishe
<noob> nasb ke nemishe
<noob> error mide
<noob> bebeakhsid
<noob> az to syn
<noob> ke na nasb mishe
<noob> na remove
<noob> aslan hich peighami nemide va
<noob> va ye icon kenare saat omade alamate vorod mamno
<noob> vaghti ro on cilik mikonam
<noob> safhei up baz mishe
<noob> va banamei casper ro onja barai up gozashte
<noob> vaghti ro on cilick mikonam ta nasb kone
<noob> moghei nasb error midej
<dark-sun> پیامی که می‌ده رو گوگل کردی؟
<noob> are
<noob> vali
<noob> be chizi bar nakhordam
<dark-sun> پیامش چیه؟ اگه طولانیه از
<dark-sun> pastebin.com
<dark-sun> استفاده کن
<noob> moghei nasbe barnameha mige to terminal bezan sudo apt-get -f install
<noob> vaghti mizanam mikhad barnamaro nasb kone vali inja eeror mide
<noob> alan matne error ro mizaram
<noob> http://pastebin.com/TVJ2e5K2
<noob> befarmain
<noob> plz age kasi mitone komakam kone
<noob> mamnon misham
<dark-sun> noob: sudo apt-get purge casper
<noob> ino alan zadam
<noob> vali dorost nasho
<noob> kasi nemitone komakam kone :((
<dark-sun> noob:  sudo apt-get remove casper; sudo apt-get clean
<noob> :((
<noob> nemishe
<noob> mige bezan apt-get -f install :(( khoda chera man
<dark-sun> noob: به من نگاه کن! به چشم‌های من نگاه کن! تو می‌تونی
<noob> :))
<noob> 2 vomiam ke aslan kar nemikone
<noob> :D
<noob> eibi nadara
<noob> daste hamaton dard nakone
<noob> dark vaghean azat mamnonam
<noob> :-*
<noob> :x
<dark-sun> noob: چاکریم.
<noob> aghai
<lxsameer> noob, errori ke migiri chie
<lxsameer> noob, va chekar mikhay bokoni
<dark-sun> lxsameer: http://pastebin.com/TVJ2e5K2
<noob> http://pastebin.com/TVJ2e5K2
<noob> in aziz
<noob> khodamam nemidoanm
<dark-sun> مشکل توی وابستگی پکیج به
<noob> casper va classmate shekaste nasb shodan
<dark-sun> live-initramfs 0:1.173.1-1
<dark-sun> هستش
<noob> khob yani bayad chikar konam
<noob> akhe man taze 1 mahe omadam to linux
<dark-sun> lxsameer: اون رو پاک کنه مشکلی پیش نمی‌یاد سمیر؟
<lxsameer> noob, ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/cas*
<lxsameer> dark-sun, kodumo ?
<dark-sun> live-initramfs 0:1.173.1-1
<lxsameer> dark-sun, moshgeli ke pish nemiad foghesh dobare nasbesh mikone
<dark-sun> lxsameer: :) fogesh!
<noob> chetori pakesh konam
<lxsameer> dark-sun, are
<lxsameer> dark-sun, man kernel i ke bahash boot kardamo pak mikonam dobare compile mikonam in kechizi nist
<dark-sun> noob: sudo apt-get purge live-initramfs 0:1.173.1-1
<lxsameer> noob, apt-get purge live-initramfs
<dark-sun> lxsameer: من چاکر کرنلتم
<dark-sun> ;)
<lxsameer> dark-sun, ;)
<noob> nemishe aziz
<noob> baz hamon error
<noob> mige bezan apt-get -f install
<noob> man be inja ham raftam
<noob> vali fili
<lxsameer> noob, kolan -f tu apt-get aslan chize khubi nist
<lxsameer> noob, in error e akharo bede
<noob> ls-l /var/lib/dpkg/info/cas*
<noob> man to inja ham raftam
<noob> vali hich faili
<noob> ke cas avalesh bashe nabod
<lxsameer> noob, ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/cas*
<noob> cas avale namesh bashe nabod
<lxsameer> noob, khob vaghti mikhay live-initramfs o remove koni che error i mide
<noob> inam ke zadam kar nakar
<dark-sun> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=75032.0
<dark-sun> اینجا یکی با چند تا دابلیو گت و شانگولر بازی یک کارهای کرده
<dark-sun> پست دهم
<noob> in error ro mide
<noob> http://pastebin.com/fi3N7anG
<lxsameer> noob, apt-get -f install ro emtehan kardi ?
<noob> :D
<noob> aziz man ta alan chi migoftam :((
<noob> goftam ke mizanam error avali ro mide
<noob> http://pastebin.com/TVJ2e5K2
<noob> raftam
<noob> inja ham ke gofti
<noob> vali nemishe
<noob> :D
<dark-sun> noob: چطور شد اینجوری شد؟
<noob> mikhastam
<dark-sun> noob: وسط دانلود قطع شدی؟
<noob> ye barname nasb konam
<noob> uck
<noob> va
<noob> goftam aval bazi ro
<noob> aval
<noob> kubuntu\
<noob> ubuntu
<noob> ro up konam
<noob> vaghti up kardam
<noob> intori shude
<noob> :((
<noob> rasti
<noob> ye soal
<dark-sun> کامل آپدیت شد؟ یا خطایی چیزی داد؟
<noob> hamaro kamel up kard
<noob> vali file casper ro dl karde vali moghei nasb
<noob> error mide
<noob> vali bazam az hame be khososh shoma dota aziz mamnonam
<noob> merci ke vaghtetono gozashtid va komakam kardid
<noob> :-*
<dark-sun> ای بابا احسان جان، من از طرف خودم می‌گم کاری نکردم که.
<dark-sun> noob: اون لینکی که مربوط به فروم بود رو دیدی؟
<dark-sun> جواب بهت نداد؟
<noob> na aziz
<dark-sun> من علی هستم! عزیز داییمه!
<dark-sun> :)
<noob> tarjomash kardam
<noob> vali be jai naresidam
<noob> :D
<dark-sun> اسپانیای بلدی؟
<noob> age ali
<noob> gol
<noob> na aizz
<dark-sun> بابا ای ول. گراسیاس!
<noob> ba motearjem google
<noob> tarjomash kardam
<dark-sun> همون. سه نکن! منم بلد نیستم!
<noob> :D
<noob> :))
<noob> www.translate.google.com
<dark-sun> باگش جدیده انگار
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها دارن روش کار می‌کنن.
<dark-sun> شما نگران نباشین. درست شد توی سایت اعلام می‌کنیم!
<dark-sun> :)
<noob> merci aizz
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها کار کنین! این باگ رو هم بگذارین تو لیست! یاالله ماشالله!
<dark-sun> چند ماه دیگه انتشار داریما. اون فونت‌های جدید نرسیدن؟ من برم با مارک صحبت کنم یکم پول بگیرم ازش و بیام!
 * dark-sun mire...
<noob> khodaro shoker
<noob> dorost shod
<noob> khoda
<noob> :((
<dark-sun> noob: ها؟ چطور شد؟
<noob> :((
<dark-sun> نشد؟
<noob> bad az 200 sal
<dark-sun> دویست سال و پنج دقیقه!
<noob> - اول دستورات زیر رو اجرا کنید: کد:    cd /var/lib/dpkg   sudo mv info info.bak   sudo mkdir info   - پکیج مورد نظر رو مجددا با دستور زیر نصب کنید:  کد:    sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer   - و نهایتا دستورات زیر رو اجرا کنید: کد:    sudo mv info/* info.bak/   sudo rm -rf info   sudo mv info.bak info
<noob> inkaro baiad mikardam
<dark-sun> درست شد بگو، نترس پولش رو ازت می‌گیریم!
<noob> :((
<noob> khodaro shoker
<dark-sun> عیب نداره! من بوده سه هفته دنبال یک چیزی بودم که درست بشه
<dark-sun> دویست سال که چیزی نیست!
<dark-sun> :D
<noob> :D
<noob> be khoda alan chand roze alaf bodam
<noob> dige zade bod be saram
<noob> ubuntu ro az aval nasb konam
<noob> goftam bezaram
<noob> noskhei jadid biad
<noob> rasi kasi midone ki 11.4 miad
<noob> azmayeshish na
<dark-sun> سر موقع‌اش! برج دیگه
<dark-sun> توی ماه مارس می‌یاد.
<dark-sun> خبر آمد خبری در راه است...
<noob> ubuntui jadid dar rah ast
<noob> :D
<noob> az hame mamnonam
<dark-sun> اوبونتو هر ۶ ماه یکبار منتشر می‌شه
<noob> ke mano tahamol kardan
<noob> az hame momnon
<dark-sun> ما دوستت داریم!
<noob> age baz moshkel dashtam
<noob> miam aziateton mikonam
<noob> :D
<dark-sun> حتما سر بزن بهمون خوشحال می‌شیم
<noob> chashm
<noob> hatman :D
<noob> khodahafez hame :-*
<noob> :x
<noob> :-h
<dark-sun> خب من برم دیگه دیروقته.
<dark-sun> شب همگی بخیر
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-19
<fvahid_> fldk
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<ramazan> hi
<Parisa> صبحتون به خیر
<Parisa> من می خواستم یه برنامه که فایل زیپ هست رو نصب کنم
<Parisa> کسی می تونه کمک کنه؟
<Parisa> ?
<everplays> Parisa, source ro download kardin ya ye chizi mesle firefox ro zip download kardin?
<Parisa> zip download kardam
<Parisa> ye folder zip
<Parisa> اصلا اگه اون برنامه ای که می خوام نصب کنم تو مخازن پیدا نشه باید چی کار کنم؟
<ilius> Parisa: اسمش چیه
<parisa> man barnameye PIPE ro mikham nasb konam,
<parisa> :(
<dast52> parisa, salam. PIPE baraie che kari hast ?
<parisa> Platform Independent Petr Net Editor
<parisa> rasme shabake petri
<dast52> salam be hamegi.
<dast52> kasi hast ke tooneste bashe ieki az in girande haie DVB (Televisione digital) ro tooie linux rah bendaze va estefade kone?
<parisa> salam dast
<mFat> dast52: مارکش چیه؟
<dast52> mFat, مارک چی چیه؟
<dast52> mFat, من چندین مدل گرفتم نشد. شما اگز راه انداختی مدل مال خودت رو بگو تا منم از همون بگیرم.
<mFat> من goldenstick dvb-t گرفتم
<mFat> لبا کلی مصیبت نصب شد
<mFat> *با
<mFat> مارک مهم نیست
<dast52> parisa, khob PIPE ro nasb kon, mage moshkeli hast ?
<mFat> مهم چیپست هست
<dast52> mFat, میدونم مهم جیپست هستو من خیلی روشون کار کردم. حتی برای بعضی هاشون سورسهای درایورشون توی کرنل رو هم دستکاری کردم ولی نشد
<dast52> mFat, خب این goldenstick جیپستش جیه؟
<mFat> dast52: Realtek
<dast52> mFat,  از کجا گرفتی؟ و روی جه لینوکسهایی تا حالا کاملا کار کرده برات؟
<mFat> من از همین پاساژ که بالاتر از بازار رضا هست گرفتم
<mFat> رو اوبونتو کار میده ولی با هر آپگیرد کرنل از مار می افته
<mFat> از کار
<dast52> پس رو کدوم اوبونتو کار میده؟ ۹.۱۰ یا ۱۰.۱۰ یا ۱۰.۰۳ ؟ و روی اوبونتو ۳۲بیتی یا ۶۴ بیتی؟
<dast52> mFat, اگه الآن جلوت هست یه دستوری میگم بی زحمت بزن و خروجی اون رو برام بگو.
<dast52> mFat, هستی؟
<dast52> salam be hamegi.
<dast52> kasi hast ke tooneste bashe ieki az in girande haie DVB (Televisione digital) ro tooie linux rah bendaze va estefade kone?
<dast52> mFat, kojaee?
<hale> salam
<hale> salam
<hale> میخوام پورت فوردارینگ داشته باشم
<hale> از هر جا به داخل شبکه: بره رو یه سیستمی
<hale> 1723 پورتشه
<hale> احتمالا یه پورت برگشت داره
<hale> میدونم غی لینوکسیه
<hale> اما کسی از پورت برگشتیش خبری نداره؟
<lachfome> کسی می دونه چه طوری باید یک پکبج و دپندسی های غیر ضروری آن را به طور کامل در فدورا ریمو کرد
<pouyan> lachfome:روی فدرا یام داریم؟
<pouyan> lachfome:yum?
<lachfome> pouyan, آره
<pouyan> lachfome:خوب پکیج اگر با یام نصب شده باشد می‌شود راحت با همون یام پاکش کرد
<lachfome> pouyan: من می خوام دپندسی هاش هم ریمو شه
<lachfome> pouyan: مثلا تو آرچ می زنی pacman -Rdns ... دپندسی ها را هم پاک می کنه
<pouyan> lachfome:خوب باید اول این را بزنی که دیپندنسی ها بیاد
<pouyan> lachfome:yum deplist package
<pouyan> lachfome:بعد هم با همون remove همه را پاک کنی
<pouyan> lachfome:البته مواظب باش چون ممکنه با یک پکیج دیگر دیپندنسی مشترک داشته‌باشد
<lachfome> pouyan: یعنی این طوری به طور کامل پاک می شه
<lachfome> خوب همون
<lachfome> من می گم غیر ضروری
<pouyan> lachfome:می‌شود اسم پکیج رو بگی؟
<lachfome> pouyan: firefox
<pouyan> lachfome:با همون یام باید جواب مبده
<pouyan> lachfome:مشکلت با فایرفاکس چیه؟
<pouyan> lachfome:yum remove firefox
<lachfome> pouyan: من ۴ رو نصب کردم
<lachfome> برا همین می خوام ۳ پاک شه
<pouyan> lachfome:yum remove firefox-3
<pouyan> lachfome:yum remove firefox-3*
<pouyan> lachfome:جواب نمی‌دهد؟
<lachfome> pouyan: فقط خودش را پاک می کنه
<pouyan> lachfome:http://tutorial.downloadatoz.com/how-to-install-firefox-4-to-fedora-14-fedora-13-fedora-12.html
<pouyan> lachfome:اینو بخون ببین کمک می‌کند
<pouyan> lachfome:من خودم اوبونتو دارم برای همین نمی‌تونم الان امتحان کنم :)
<RamtinA> salam
<RamtinA> chetor mitoonam drivere kart shabak ro nasb konam?
<RamtinA> man mainam Lan nadare
<RamtinA> baraye hamin lan ro be kart shabake vasl kardam
<RamtinA> nemidoonam chejori bayad drivere ono nasb konam
<RamtinA> :|
<RamtinA> :(
<RamtinA> toye CDish drivere linux hast
<RamtinA> ba formate .tgz
<dast52> Ramtin, esme carde shanake to chie ( markesh chie)
<dast52> RamtinA, esme carde shanake to chie ( markesh chie)
<RamtinA> D-Link DFE-530TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (rev.C)
<RamtinA> esme kamel :P
<dast52> khob in carde lan ke gofti kheili ghadimi hast va hatman hamin alanam ttoie linuxet ham nasb shode ham faal hast
<dast52> linuxet alan jolote ?
<RamtinA> a
<RamtinA> na
<RamtinA> ba on nemitoonam on sham
<dast52> age hast, ba root login kon va bezan: ifconfig
<RamtinA> mishe begi badesh che kar konam?ke in kararo bekonam bad baz bargardam
<RamtinA> akhe ba on nemitoonam beram net
<dast52> aslan linuxet chi hast? command "uname -a" ro bezan va khoroojisho begoo
<dast52> bash:
<RamtinA> linuxe ubuntu 10.4 hast
<dast52> avval bezan: ifconfig
<RamtinA> bashe
<dast52> khoroojish baiad shabihe in bashe:
<dast52> root@ak6:~# root@ak6:/etc# ifconfig
<dast52> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:18:c2:b2:c1
<dast52>           inet addr:192.168.1.9  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<dast52>           inet6 addr: fe80::226:18ff:fec2:b2c1/64 Scope:Link
<dast52>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<dast52>           RX packets:3144682 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<dast52>           TX packets:1409074 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<dast52>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<dast52>           RX bytes:4039572754 (3.7 GiB)  TX bytes:104285719 (99.4 MiB)
<dast52>           Interrupt:43 Base address:0x2000
<dast52> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<dast52>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<dast52>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<dast52>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<dast52>           RX packets:1025 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<dast52>           TX packets:1025 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<dast52>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<dast52>           RX bytes:148453 (144.9 KiB)  TX bytes:148453 (144.9 KiB)
<dast52> in ke mibini khoroojie male man hast
<RamtinA> ok
<dast52> oon sotoone avvale khatte avval ke gofte: eth0
<dast52> in iani carde shabake faal hast
<RamtinA> haaa
<RamtinA> akhe ye chizi ham hast
<dast52> va khatte dovvom ke ip address dare hamoon ip address alan roo dastgahe man hast
<dast52> (baraie oon carde lan)
<dast52> agar male to in do chiz ro dasht (eth0 va ip-address) iani hame chiz halle va hich kari
<dast52> lazem nist anjam bedi
<dast52> age nadasht bezan: "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.100"
<dast52> age error nadad va hich peighami nadad iani hamechiz halle va dige kari lazem nist anjam bedi
<dast52> vali agar
<dast52> goft:
<dast52> root@ak6:/etc# ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.100
<dast52> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<dast52> eth2: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<dast52> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<dast52> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<dast52> iani driver carde shabake faal nist
<RamtinA> :)
<RamtinA> aha
<RamtinA> MerC
<RamtinA> ama ye chi
<RamtinA> chizi
<RamtinA> man to network ... ( baghiash yadam nist)
<RamtinA> ke kart shabake ro neshon mide
<RamtinA> didam ke kart shabake ro shenakhte:(
<RamtinA> ama to internet nemire
<RamtinA> hatta connection ro ke dorost kardam
<RamtinA> nevesht
<RamtinA> connection estabished
<RamtinA> ama to internet nemire
<RamtinA> hala miram in kara ro mikonam baz bar migardam:)
<RamtinA> MerC daste khoob :D
<dast52> sabr kon
<RamtinA> bedrood
<RamtinA> aha
<dast52> sabr kon
<RamtinA> befarma
<dast52> ie chiz dige begam
<RamtinA> befarma
<dast52> horoojie do ta comman ro save kon inja begoo:
<dast52> 1-  "ifconfig"
<dast52> 2- "netstat -r -n"
<dast52> va begoo bebinam inke migi too internet nemire
<dast52> mage tarze ettesale to be internet chie?
<dast52> adsl dari ia dial-up (ba telephone) hasti?
<RamtinA> yani modemam ro che mode hast?
<RamtinA> na adsl
<RamtinA> modem ham pppoe has
<dast52> model modem na
<dast52> adst dari ?
<RamtinA> are
<RamtinA> ma 2ta system darim dotash be internet vasle
<dast52> khob pas avval moshkele lan to motmaen besho ta
<RamtinA> vase hamin modem ro roye pppoe gozashtim
<dast52> rah andakhtane adsl -> internet ro baad barat begam
<dast52> khoroojie oon dota command ro iadet nare
<RamtinA> bashe chashm:)
<RamtinA> alan beram test konam?
<saeid> salam
<RamtinA> man test kardam
<RamtinA> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig
<RamtinA> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:01:0e:dd:b1
<RamtinA>           inet6 addr: fe80::224:1ff:fe0e:ddb1/64 Scope:Link
<RamtinA>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<RamtinA>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<RamtinA>           TX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<RamtinA>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<RamtinA>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:1836 (1.8 KB)
<RamtinA>           Interrupt:17 Base address:0x4000
<RamtinA> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<RamtinA>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<RamtinA>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<RamtinA>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<RamtinA>           RX packets:380 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<RamtinA>           TX packets:380 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<RamtinA>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<RamtinA> oon yeki code chi bood? daghighan?
<dast52> RamtinA, khob pas drivere carde lan faal hast
<dast52> bebinam alan too windows hasti ?
<RamtinA> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ netstat -r -n
<RamtinA> Kernel IP routing table
<RamtinA> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
<RamtinA> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<RamtinA> are
<RamtinA> to wndows hastam
<dast52> khob too windows boro chand ta chiz ro behem begoo:
<RamtinA> bashe
<dast52> oon icone marboot be shanake ro az paiin samte rast click kon va ip-address va defauult gateway ip-address  ro begoo
<RamtinA> IP :
<RamtinA> 192.168.173.10
<RamtinA> 192.168.173.1
<RamtinA> paeeni gatway hast
<dast52> hob to sime carde lanet az windows be modeme adsl vasle?
<RamtinA> manzooreto nafahmidam , are az karte shabake vasle be win
<RamtinA> bebakhshid
<RamtinA> vasle be modem
<dast52> in windows hamoon computeri hast ke hamoon linuxet ham rooshe?
<RamtinA> are
<RamtinA> hamone
<dast52> faghat iek carde lan dari roo in computer?
<RamtinA> are
<dast52> ia bishtar az iek carde lan dari?
<RamtinA> baraye test kardan?
<RamtinA> alan yeki roye computer hast
<RamtinA> ama chandta kart shabake emtehan kardam
<RamtinA> in az hame behtar bood
<RamtinA> drivere linux dare
<RamtinA> :P
<dast52> baraie test na
<RamtinA> aha
<dast52> alan faghat ieki hast?
<RamtinA> na yeki daram
<RamtinA> faghat yeki
<dast52> khob pas ini ke migam ro daghighan anjam bede ta hame chi hal beshe
<RamtinA> bashe
<dast52> inharo iaddast kon daghigh:
<dast52> auto lo eth0
<dast52> iface lo inet loopback
<dast52> iface eth0 inet static
<dast52>     address     192.168.173.10
<dast52>     netmask     255.255.255.0
<dast52>     gateway     192.168.173.1
<RamtinA> hamin?
<RamtinA> to khate farman bezanam?
<dast52> in chand khat ro einan iaddash kon  va dar iek faile be name /etc/network/interfaces vared kon
<dast52> khob hala too windows negah kon bebin:
<dast52> DNS address e carde lan alan addresesh chi hast?
<RamtinA> inja dota hast
<RamtinA> preferred DNS server:
<RamtinA> 4.2.2.4
<RamtinA> va
<RamtinA> alternate DNS server :
<RamtinA> 192.168.173.1
<dast52> khob pas too linux iek kare dige ham baiad anjam bedi:
<dast52> iek file dige be name: /etc/resolv.conf hast ke inharo toosh ba deghat benevis:
<dast52> nameserver 4.2.2.4
<dast52> nameserver 192.168.173.1
<dast52> hamin do khat bash va agar khatte dige ee bood pak kon
<dast52> hala dobare too windows begoo
<RamtinA> chio begam?
<dast52> vaghti ro icone network click mikoni boro be tab "support" va begoo joloie "Address type" chi neveshte ?
<RamtinA> manually configuerd
<dast52> khoobe
<dast52> pas hamoon do ta file ro tooie linux daghighan radif koni baiad hame chi dorost karkone.
<dast52> boro radif kon baad iek bar ham linux ro restart kon
<RamtinA> chashm
<RamtinA> :)
<RamtinA> MerC
<dast52> sabr kon
<dast52> rasti age baraie linux baad az login kardan
<dast52> icone baraie network mesle windows miad be oon icone aslan kari nadashte bash
<RamtinA> on chie?
<RamtinA> na ye icone amvaje
<dast52> bage wileless ham dari ?
<RamtinA> na
<RamtinA> adsl
<RamtinA> vali on sheklie
<dast52> pas ba oon kara momkene too linux hal nashe :-(
<dast52> hala boro oon kara ro anjam bede bebinim chi mishe , natije ro begoo
<RamtinA> chashm
<RamtinA> ;)
<sweb> سلام
<sweb> 9 روز دیگه میاد نسخه جدید درسته ؟
<fvahid> salam
<sweb> 9 rouz dg miad dorosteh ?
<fvahid> chi?
<sweb> ubuntu 11.04 stable
<RamtinA> doorood
<RamtinA> daste khob man omadam
<RamtinA> :D
<sweb> chera hich sedaei az noskheye jadid nist
<sweb> GNOME 3 by default nasbe ru 11.04
<sweb> ?
<fvahid> na nist
<RamtinA> swap roye beta ke nist
<sweb> hamishe counter mizad tu khode official ubuntu
<sweb> alan khabari nist
<sweb> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal-1110-oneiric.html
<fvahid> koja khondid 9 roze dige alan felan beta hatesh
<sweb> akhe tu IRC official ubuntu zade 28 april
<sweb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<sweb> Ubuntu 11.04 	  Natty Narwhal 	  	  April 28, 2011 	  October 2012
<sweb> khob |?
<fvahid> age eshtebah nakarede basham gnome 3 toye 11.4 nist
<sweb> pas bayad nasb she
<sweb> akhe tu home page ubuntu
<sweb> tu un content slidere bozorge bala be onvane ye feature neveshte
<sweb> kasi inja 11.04 ro nasbide ?
<sweb> betasho
<sweb> www.ubuntu.com
<fvahid> man toye 10.10 gnome 3 ro nasb kardam khosham nayoomad
<sweb> chera zaheran ke khube
<sweb> moshkelesh chi bud ?
<sweb> hamishe vaqti interfae jadid miad
<sweb> hame jebhe migiran
<fvahid> sweb: az geyafash khosham nayoomad
<fvahid> sweb: system ro kond mikone
<sweb> yadame un moqe ke start menuye XP be surate jadid bud ke All Programs dashto in sohbata, hame mizashtan ru classic mod
<sweb> yadet miad
<sweb> bad yavash yavash melat adat kardan
<fvahid> sweb: aare khob gagh ba shomast
<zahra> salam
<Guest98954> ba che dastori mishe az ye site file download va nasb kar
<zahra99> salam
<zahra99> ba che dastori mishe ye file ro az ye linke interneti download va nasb kard
<dark-sun> wget -c <url>
<dark-sun> dpkg -i <pakage-with-deb-extension.deb>
<dark-sun> sudo dpkg -i <pakage-with-deb-extension.deb>
<zahra99> shoma alan darid javabe mano midid?
<dark-sun> mage kase dg ee ham chizi porside hamvatan?
<zahra99> man ye adres daram mikham az onja ye fili ro nasb konam
<dark-sun> zahra99: dastor roshane hamvatan: wget -c <url>
<dark-sun> be jaye <url> address ro mizari
<zahra99> ok
<zahra99> in dastoro zadam in peghamo dad         --2011-04-19 18:53:32--  http://www-unix.mcs.anl.gov/mpi/mpich/ Resolving www-unix.mcs.anl.gov... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution. wget: unable to resolve host address `www-unix.mcs.anl.gov'
<dark-sun> zahra99: chi ro mikhay dl koni?
<dark-sun> zahra99: link dl ro bayad behesh bedi
<dark-sun> na Addresse site ro. oon bahush nist!
<dark-sun> zahra99: age sakhte vasat, downloadesh kon ba mororgaret bad nasbesh kon.
<dark-sun> zahra99: bad az "www" khate tire gozashti, bayad "noghte" bashe.
<dark-sun> Zahra: slm, emruz moshabeh darin!
<Zahra> dark-sun: jaaaaaaaan?!!!!!!!
<dark-sun> Zahra: moarefi mikonam: zahra99, zahra, zahra!
 * dark-sun : hichkas tanha nist! 
<Zahra> dark-sun: bad daghighan ke chi alan?!
<dark-sun> Zahra: goftam ehyanan 1vaght eshtebahan seda zade shodin, dar jaryan bashin! -serfan-jahat-etela.
<Zahra> dark-sun: ok! merC az ettelaa resaanie shomaa! vali khob be har haal motevajeh mishodam khodamam!
<zahra99> wget -c http://www.mcs.anl.gov/research/projects/mpich2/downloads/tarballs/1.3.2p1/mpich2-1.3.2p1-win-ia32.msi --2011-04-19 19:00:57--  http://www.mcs.anl.gov/research/projects/mpich2/downloads/tarballs/1.3.2p1/mpich2-1.3.2p1-win-ia32.msi Resolving www.mcs.anl.gov... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution. wget: unable to resolve host address `www.mcs.anl.gov'
 * dark-sun :"
<zahra99> bazam error dad
<dark-sun> zahra99: lotfan khotote toolanie khata ro dar pastebin.com gharar bedin va link bezarin inja
<zahra99> ok
<dark-sun> zahra99: ozr mikham, goftin az che toziee estefade mikonin?
<dark-sun> zahra99: windows hastin?
<zahra99> bazam error dad   http://pastebin.com/Q39iRDwc
<dark-sun> zahra99: mitunin ba moror garetoon download konin?
<dark-sun> zahra99: بگم این فایلی که دارین می‌گیرین به درد لینوکس نمی‌خوره ها!
<zahra99> chera?
<dark-sun> zahra99: http://www.mcs.anl.gov/research/projects/mpich2/
<dark-sun> zahra99: اون واسه ویندوزه
<dark-sun> zahra99: واسه لینوکس همین پلت فرم نسخه‌ی مجزایی داره
<dark-sun> zahra99: حتما می‌خواین کلاستر رو با همین پلت فرم پیاده سازی کنین؟
<dark-sun> چون پلت‌فرم‌های دیگه‌ای هم هستن.
<RamtinA1> ye soal ham man daram
<dark-sun> منظورم پلت فرم
<dark-sun> MPICH 2
<dark-sun> هستش
<dark-sun> !ask | RamtinA1
<lubotu3> RamtinA1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RamtinA1> man mother bordam lan nadare
<RamtinA1> vase hamin
<dark-sun> zahra99: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/MpichCluster
<RamtinA1> az modem kabl ro keshidam be ye kart shabake internal
<RamtinA1> modem ham auto connect hast ( pppoe )
<RamtinA1> ama ubuntu  to internet nemire
<dark-sun> RamtinA1: lan = karte shabake. /
<RamtinA1> khob hala chekar konam?
<dark-sun> RamtinA1: karte shabake che internal bashe che external hamoon "lan" mishe
<dast52> RamtinA1, salam mojaddad, chi shod belakhare ?
<RamtinA1> salam
<RamtinA1> hamon kara ro kardam
<RamtinA1> nemire to internet
<dast52> RamtinA1, alan ba windows hasti ?
<RamtinA1> dige ping ham mizanam are
<RamtinA1> are ba win hastam
<RamtinA1> bad icon connection ham raft
<dast52> RamtinA1, bebakhshid , man alan gereftaram , 30 daghighe sabr kon barmigardam
<RamtinA1> bashe
<amin__> baro bach komak
<amin__> chetori virtualbox ro be supruser ya hamoon  root group ezafeh konam?????
<dark-sun> amin__: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+add+a+user+to+a+group+linux
<amin__> hey salam buddy
<dark-sun> yo
<amin__> man ye partition ext4 daram vaght nasb aslan hija mountesh nakardam
<amin__> allan read only to /media mount misheh
<amin__> khob?
<dark-sun> amin__: khob
<amin__> hala man mikham virtualbox hard hai majazish ro ke misazeh toi in partition bazare na toi partitioni ke /home mount shode
<amin__> cheikal konam?
<dark-sun> amin__: http://debian-ir.com/community/index.php?topic=192.0
<amin__> dark-sun: naaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dark-sun> amin__: areeeeee
<amin__> nemikham dastresish avaz sheh
<amin__> mekham virtualbox ghader basheh rosh benevishehhh
<dark-sun> amin__: khubi golam? pas vbox chi kareshon kone?
<amin__> ba gksudo nautilus vaz mikonam harvaght ke mikham copy paste bekonam baghie mavared read-only hast
<dark-sun> tamasha?!
<amin__> man megam virtualbox bere jooz root GROUP ke dastresi read and write dashte basheh na joz group amin ke faghat dastresi read dareh
<amin__> mishehhhhh
<dark-sun> amin__: امین جان، روش صحیح اینه که پارتیشنت رو توی اف استب بنویسی
<dark-sun> amin__: چرا نمی‌خوای این کار رو بکنی؟
<amin__> alan toi fstb /media mount shodh hast
<amin__> ama dastresi read va write faghat vaseh root hast
<dark-sun> amin__: همون مقاله رو بخون توضیحاتی در این خصوص هست
<dark-sun> اینم هست
<dark-sun> http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/fstab
<amin__> nemikham be usr amin ejazeh read va write bedam chon koli archive maghalatam tosheh ta hala 2 bar parideh
<dark-sun> amin__: یعنی می‌ترسی پاکشون کنی؟! خب پاکشون نکن
<dark-sun> مگه کامپیوترت عمومیه؟
<dark-sun> یا اشتراکیه؟
<dark-sun> لینوکس سر خود چیزی رو پاک نمی‌کنه که!
<amin__> na man shootam
<dark-sun> amin__: حالا به هر شکل، روش اضافه کردن کاربر به گروه هم ساده است
<amin__> chon karam tool mikesheh gahi dir vaght ke misheh ye remove estebah midam
<amin__> hame mipareh
<amin__> intori hadeaghal delet ya remove asar nemikoneh
<dark-sun> # usermod -a -G ftp tony  #inja: "ftp" goruhe, "tony" ham user
<amin__> toi fstab man faghat swap zekr shodehhh
<amin__> yani chiii
<dark-sun> amin__: زیبای من، چشمان پرمهرت را بر خطوط اون مقاله اندکی نگهدار تا دلتنگیشان برطرف شود و کمی شادان شوند
<amin__> http://pastebin.com/TFmqk6eg
<amin__> khorshideh man poor foroogh man allan 18 saat hast ke roi ye node kar mikonam hesmam pishtar az in baz nemisheh
<dark-sun> جواب اونجاس. عذر می‌خوام فرصت ندارم توضیح بدم.
<fvahid> farsi nanevisid
<dark-sun> fvahid: farsi bekhanid! ;)
<fvahid> dark-sun: salam
<dark-sun> fvahid: yo
<dast52> RamtinA1, salam
<RamtinA1> salam
<dast52> khob baad az oon karha ke goftam hammon do ta command "ifconfig" va "netstat -nr" ro zadi ?
<RamtinA1> are
<RamtinA1> bad az ona dobare?
<dast52> khob natije oonha ro begoo
<RamtinA1> akhe bad az on kara connect nashod
<dast52> are hamoon 2ta command hame chiz ro maloom mikone ke moshkel az koja boode
<RamtinA1> alan miram baz mizanam
<RamtinA1> bashe
<RamtinA1> alan miam
<dast52> bashe
<RamtinA> daste52 :
<RamtinA> ramtina@ramtina-desktop:~$ ifconfig
<RamtinA> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<RamtinA>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<RamtinA>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<RamtinA>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<RamtinA>           RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<RamtinA>           TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<dast52> RamtinA1, khob chi shod
<RamtinA>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<RamtinA>           RX bytes:480 (480.0 B)  TX bytes:480 (480.0 B)
<RamtinA> ramtina@ramtina-desktop:~$
<dast52> ei baba !!
<RamtinA> are
<dast52> hatman ie chize mohem ro eshtebah kardi
<RamtinA> didi parid?
<RamtinA> :D
<dast52> man oon 2 ta file ro bedam mitooni begiri ?
<RamtinA> are are
<RamtinA> dastet dard nakone
<RamtinA> faghat ye chizi
<RamtinA> file dovom ke dadi
<RamtinA> resolv.conf bood?
<RamtinA> on file nabood khodam sakhtamesh
<dast52> are
<dast52> khob daram mifrestam
<dast52> dare miada, dari migiri?
<RamtinA> gereftam:)
<dast52> badi ham oomad
<RamtinA> MerC:)
<dast52> khob
<dast52> avvali too /etc/network hast
<dast52> va dovvomi too /etc
<dast52> baad az copy va iek bar dige restart kardane linux
<RamtinA> bashe merC :D
<RamtinA> alan bar migardam
<dast52> hamoon do ta "ifconfig" va "netstat -na" ro age be internet vasl nashod
<dast52> bezan va natijash ro begoo
<RamtinA> bashe
<dast52> sabr kon
<dast52> bebekhshid "netstat -nr" bood
<RamtinA> aha bashe
<RamtinA> dast52
<RamtinA> ye bar dige fileha ro midi?
<RamtinA> lotfan
<RamtinA> bebakhshid nafahmidam koja save shod
<dast52> ei baba alan midam
<dast52> RamtinA, faghat lotfan sari bash, chon man baiad beram
<dast52> gerefti hardo ro ?
<RamtinA> agha save nemishe
<RamtinA> :(
<RamtinA> accept mikonam
<RamtinA> migire ama nist ( save nemikone )
<dark-sun> need an upload center? here's one :http://www.333.ir/
<dast52> man alan barmigardam
<RamtinA> bashe
<RamtinA> MerC
<dast52> RamtinA, salam
<RamtinA> salam das52
<dast52> hala begi
<RamtinA> omad
<RamtinA> inam omad
<RamtinA> MerC
<dast52> khob
<RamtinA> hala barmigardam
<dast52> bi szahmat
<dast52> sari bash
<RamtinA> ok
<dast52> man baiad beram
<RamtinA> dast52
<RamtinA> ramtina@ramtina-desktop:~$ ifconfig
<RamtinA> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:01:0e:dd:b1
<RamtinA>           inet6 addr: fe80::224:1ff:fe0e:ddb1/64 Scope:Link
<RamtinA>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<RamtinA>           RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<RamtinA>           TX packets:26 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<RamtinA>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<RamtinA>           RX bytes:560 (560.0 B)  TX bytes:5978 (5.9 KB)
<RamtinA>           Interrupt:17 Base address:0xc000
<RamtinA> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<RamtinA>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<RamtinA>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<RamtinA>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<RamtinA>           RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<dast52> khob in baad az in bood ke iek bar ham restart kardi ?
<RamtinA> ramtina@ramtina-desktop:~$ netstat -nr
<RamtinA> Kernel IP routing table
<RamtinA> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
<RamtinA> ramtina@ramtina-desktop:~$
<RamtinA> are
<dast52> agar in hast khoobe
<dast52> pas boro baad az login
<dast52> ba command "su" root besho
<dast52> badesh bezan: "ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0"
<dast52> ghaedatan baiad dorost beshe
<dast52> albatte anooz ham migam ie jaee ro eshtebah kardiha
<RamtinA> hanoozam?
<dast52> vali in command jadid ke goftam baiad hallesh kone
<RamtinA> dige fileha ro replace kardam ke
<dast52> faghat daghigh iad dasht kon chon man daram miram
<RamtinA> bashe
<RamtinA> dastetam dard nakone kheyli zahmat keshidi
<RamtinA> omidvaram connect beshe
<RamtinA> bazam MerC
<dast52> manzooram ine ke har bar baad az login iek bar baiad ba root bezani: ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0
<RamtinA> aha
<RamtinA> bashe
<RamtinA> bazam merC
<dark-sun> فایرفاکس من آلوده شده توی لینوکس!
<dark-sun> توی هر سایتی چند دقیقه می‌ایستم نوار پوپ آپ می‌یاد بالا. مربوط به یک سایت ایرانی هست
<fvahid> farsi nanevisid
<dark-sun> ey baba! vahid jan mitarsam be khater irc client shoma, zabune madarimun o yademun bere!
<dark-sun> firefox man aloode shode, 2 har site i k miram bad az chand daghighe navare popup 1site irani baz mishe
<dark-sun> بد بختی اینه که می‌ترسم نکنه از سایت خودم آلوده شده باشه!
<dark-sun> :(
<dark-sun> لینک بدم ببینین؟
<dark-sun> aqlinux.ir
<dark-sun> ملت چی سرچ کنم؟
<fvahid> agar majnoon shoridey dasht dele leili az an shoride tar bod
<fvahid> dark-sun: search kon dig
<dark-sun> in peyvandhast!
<dark-sun> pop upesh male filinge!
<dark-sun> firefox nist, chon ruye site haye localhost man  nemiad!
<dark-sun> kasi in o dide bude ta hala? daran site ha ro index mikonan yani?
<fvahid> dark-sun: sitiye na marboot miri :)
<dark-sun> fvahid: na baba!
<dark-sun> url pop up esh ine: http://peyvandha.ir/index.php?q=addr/http://peyvandha.ir/4-1.html
<fvahid> dark-sun: vase manam bazi vaghta injoor mishe
<dark-sun> fvahid: are?
<dark-sun> man link o zadam, timeout shod! malume kheyli sareshon shologhe!
<fvahid> dark-sun: 2 bar ya 3 bar injoor mishe badesh dige nemishe
<dark-sun> bache ha daran 1 ghalati mikonan! alan baz shod vali safe sefide! sourcesham ine :<!--
<dark-sun>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
<dark-sun>                                                                                                                                                    
<dark-sun> -->
<dark-sun> fvahid: vali man chromium baz mikonam. normale
<dark-sun> bad bakhti ine k ff pop ro az tarafe site mibine! na az tarage filing!
<fvahid> dark-sun: are , man ba chormium moshkeli nadaram
<fvahid> dark-sun: fek konam ye seri az sita ke miri injor mishe
<dark-sun> man ba jasusi moshkeli nadaram! hame dolata jasosi mikonan, inam jasoosi konan! vali tar o tamiz! na injuri "dale bazi"!!
<fvahid> dark-sun: mikhasti akharesh payame akhlagi bedi?
<dark-sun> fvahid: humm.. na, to mikhay?
<fvahid> dark-sun: are
 * dark-sun goosh mide...
<fvahid> dark-sun: na shoma edame bede
<dark-sun> man tamam shod, moshkel rishe yabi shod.
<dark-sun> :)
 * dark-sun rafte gol bechine...
<amin__> baro bach ye narmafzari mikham ke darajeh damae komputer or fan o inha ro tooop neshon bedeh??
<dark-sun> amin__: sensors < in terminal. #simplicity is everything ;)
<amin__> dark-sun: what lm-sensor?
<dark-sun> amin__: hey! don't waster your band-width downloading these sh!ts!  sensors is buit-in!  :))
<RamtinA> dast52 MerC az komakat :) connect shodam
<RamtinA> alan ba ubuntu hastam
<dast52> RamtinA, mobarake, movaffagh bashi
<RamtinA> MerC
<RamtinA> ba komake shoma
<RamtinA> faghat ye soale dige man firefox4 ro dl ama balad naboodam nasb konam
<RamtinA> bad ba terminal nasb kardam
<RamtinA> ama esmesh nightly hast
<RamtinA> doroste?
<RamtinA> bazi az add-on ha roosh javab nemide :|
<dark-sun> خب من دیگه برم. شب بخیر
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-20
<sdfs> hi
<zahra123> salam
<zahra123> man dar hine nasbe ye barname ba peghame zir movaje shodam
<zahra123> Sorry, user ch is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/make install' as root on cluster.lan.
<zahra123> kasi mitone eleto be man bege?
<zahra123> man ghablan roye in system barname nasb kardam
<hale> salam
<everplays> zahra123, sudo kardi? user-et too sudoers permission-e ejra-e make ro dare?
<Mce> یکی می تونه یه بازی توپ توی اوبوتنو معرفی کنه؟
<Mce> جان؟
<Mce> خوب بیخی
<Mce> یکی بگه میشه
<Mce> login screen
<Mce>  رو توی ۱۰.۱۰ عوض کرد؟
<somaye_> alireza_: salam
<zahra_> salam system man dastre apt-get ra nemishnase
<zahra_> che jori mishe in moshkel ro raf kar?
<hale> بچه ها یاهو مشکل داره امروز؟
<everplays> Zahra, che distro-i nasb kardin? debian based-e? age nabashe khob apt-et ro ham nadare
<Zahra> ajab basaati daarimaa!
<Zahra> nemidoonam kie hey ba nick e shabihe man miaad hame ham eshtebaah mano call mikonan!
<ilius> Zahra: mikhasti ye nick e unique bezari :-D
<ilius> Zahra: username et ke belendax hast: ~Zahra@unaffiliated/belendax
<Zahra> ilius: unique ham faaieede nadare! ghablanaa ba belendax mioomadam hame behdad ro eshtebaahi call mikardan!!!
<everplays> Zahra, aslan man migam baraye inke eslam be khatar nayofte bia hamoon belendax ro estefade kon ke nashe az roo nick jensiat ro fahmid :D aslan ye channel-e joda bezan vase khanom-a oonja join beshin
<haji> :D
<Zahra> haji: oon vaght dige faghat khodam baayad beram too oon channel baa khodam harf bezanam!
<haji> Zahra, dar avaz chanta fayde dare, intori gheyr az inke eslam az khatar be door mimoone ye mosht-e mohkam ham be estekbar-e jahani mizani. lol
<haji> :D
<Zahra> haji: etefaaghan estekbaare jahani az khodaashe risheye man az injaa va hame jaa hazf beshe!:D pas behtare bemoonam!
<haji> lol
<belendax> dar zemn in zahra_ ham zaaheran fedora daare!
<belendax> alan age ye mojoode mariz injaa bood raahat mitoonest vaarede systemesh beshe!
<belendax> zahra_: jaaye apt-get, az yum estefaade kon
 * belendax fekr mikone alan age Mohsen injaa bood khoonesh be joosh mioomad!!!
<haji> belendax, hehe :D amaret ro behesh midam! log shod. vali nokte injas ke manam alaan fedora daram. bedoone shak moshkel az fedora nist
<belendax> haji: :D oon kollan khodesh aamaare mano daare hamishe! mikhaay khodam 4shanbe didamesh behesh gozaaresh bedam?!:D
<belendax> haji: cheraa dige! moshkel az fedora s ke apt-get ro nemishnaase dige!!!!!!!!!:D
<haji> belendax, are, vali az taraf-e man begoo :) khodet eteraf nakon
<lxsameer> age debian estefade mikonin #debian-ir ham sar bezanin
<belendax> too #gentoo-ir ham biaayn! taaze chaaiee dam kardim!
<lxsameer> belendax, chetori to?
<belendax> lxsameer: tebghe mamool hamintori!
<lxsameer> belendax, taghire ghiafe dadi
<lxsameer> ma tu #debian-ir veyfer va sandis ham midim :D
<belendax> lxsameer: akhe yeki dige khodesho shabihe man dorost karde bood, manam goftam taghire ghiaafe bedam ke baa oon eshtebaah nagiranam!
<belendax> lxsameer: are dige! saandis khoraa miaan oonjaa!
<lxsameer> belendax, :D
<lxsameer> belendax, eyval manzuramo gerefti
<haji> belendax, soal-et chi bood? in ke chera fedora apt-get nadare? :D
<belendax> haji: =))
<fvahid> salam be hame
<Mce> chatinga khalvatinga
<fvahid> salam be hame
<fvahid> chejoor mishe toye command prompt X server ro run kardd?
<derfy11> salam bar hamegi!!!
<derfy11> سلام
<derfy11> تازه واردم و سوال دارم
<lxsameer> derfy11, befarma
<mobin> سلام
<derfy11> چگونه یک پلاگین را باید نصب کرد؟
<lxsameer> derfy11, vase che software i
<mobin> خانوم کرمانی هست بخواد یه دوستی نزدیکو شروع کنه
<derfy11> برای مرورگرم
<mobin> الوو
<mobin> زهرا
<lxsameer> derfy11, firefox ya chrome
<derfy11> firefox
<lxsameer> derfy11, boro tu site addons.mozilla.org ya ye hamchin addressi (search kon) va harchi mikhay nasb kon
<derfy11> faghat peyghame ehktar mide
<derfy11> <can not find>
<derfy11> rahe digei nist?
<lxsameer> ???
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<dark-sun> lubotu3: shut up
<dark-sun> !shut up
<dark-sun> lubotu3: shutup
<dark-sun> کی باز با حافظه این بازی کرده؟
<dark-sun> :D
<salehi> برای نصب فایل با پسوند ".bz2" از کدام برنامه استفاده کنم؟
<dark-sun> salehi: قربان اون فایل فشرده است. به احتمال زیاد باید از سورس کامپایلش کنین
<dark-sun> salehi: یعنی منظورم اینه که اون یک سورسی هستش که باید کامپایلش کنین
<salehi> چطور کامپایلش کنم؟
<dark-sun> salehi: معمولا راهنمای کامپایل توی فایلی به اسم
<dark-sun> readme
<dark-sun> قرار داده می‌شه
<dark-sun> برای اطلاعات بیشتری به جایی که سورس رو ازش گرفتین مراجعه کنین
<salehi> برنامه ای نیست بدم بهش فایلو خودش کامپایل کنه؟
<salehi> dark-sun :تو readme یه آدرسه که میره تو موزیلا
<the-light> salehi: esme in barname compiler e :)
<dark-sun> salehi: از کجا گرفتیش؟ چی هست این سورس؟
<salehi> firefox 4 hast
<salehi> az mozilla
<dark-sun> salehi: رو اوبونتو می‌خوای نصبش کنی؟
<salehi> بله
<dark-sun> نسخه‌ی دبش رو بگیر خب مگه نداره؟
<dark-sun> .deb
<salehi> زدم واسه دانلود اینو داد حتما
<salehi> نداره
<salehi> چرا با آپدیت به نسخه 4 آپدیت نمی شه؟
<salehi> حالا برنامه ای واسه کامپایل خودکار نیست؟
<dark-sun> salehi: بخاطر اینکه هنوز پایدار نیست
<dark-sun> salehi: یک مدت طول می کشه تا نسخه‌‌های جدید نرم افزار توی مخازن بیان
<salehi> باشه.اگه پایدار نیست همین خوبه.ممنون.
<dark-sun> salehi: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-firefox-4.0-deb-package-on-ubuntu-10.10
<dark-sun> این راهنما رو دنبال کن رفیق
<salehi> من 9.4 هستم این ماله 10.10 مشکلی نیست؟
<dark-sun> ۹.۴ دیگه ساپورت نمی‌شه که!
<dark-sun> ولی اون راهنما باید کار بده.
<dark-sun> به هر حال آپدیت کنین توزیع رو.
<salehi> جدا ْ‌9.4 ساپورت نمیشه؟
<salehi> چطور میشه فهمید ساپورت میشه یا نه؟
<dark-sun> salehi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<dark-sun> table of release ro bebin
<dark-sun> table of versions*
<salehi> فکر میکردم چون 4 داره lts هست!
<salehi> چطور میشه برنامه هایی که از مخزن گرفتیم و نصب کردیم رو از سیستم برداریم که دوباره نگیریمشون؟
<dark-sun> salehi: نسخه‌های ال. تی. اس هر دو سال یکبار منتشر می‌شن
<dark-sun> salehi: راه‌هایی هست ولی به دردسرش نمی‌ارزه.
<salehi> برنامه برای بنچمارک چی هست؟
<dark-sun> بنچمارک سیستم؟
<salehi> بله
<dark-sun> system profiler benchmark
<dark-sun> توی منوی
<dark-sun> system tools
<dark-sun> هست. یک سری تست هایی داره
<dark-sun> اگه نبود، آلت و اف۲ بزن تایپ کن
<dark-sun> hardinfo
 * dark-sun mire shaam
<Zahra> http://www.dolateyar.com/
<Zahra> belakhare khodesham filter shod!!!
<dark-sun> Zahra: etefaghe jadidi nist, site vezarate behdasht ham be khatere bazi kalamat! 1 modati fil bud.
<Zahra> dark-sun: in ke bekhaatere paridan be tarafdaaraaye khameneiee filter shode! vali khob kollan masale chize digas
<Zahra> man kaari nadaram ki dorosteo ki nist! vali kollan kasi ke joloye aazaadie bayaan ro migire khodesham ye roozi baayad azaadish salb beshe!
<Zahra> haalaa har ki ke mikhaad bashe!
<bnf_> salam man taze varedam.
<bnf_> dar mored update ubuntu 10.10 soal daram.kasi mitune behem komak kone?
<dark-sun> welcome
<dark-sun> !ask | bnf_
<lubotu3> bnf_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bnf_> sorry.vaqti apt-get update estefade mikonam javab mide
<bnf_> unable to connect
<dark-sun> az ubuntu mituni google ro baz koni?
<bnf_> are ping  mikone ama man hanooz naatoonesam graphic dashte basham.
<dark-sun> bale?
<bnf_> bale
<dark-sun> yani mohite gerafiki nadarin?
<bnf_> are.ubuntu server hast.
<dark-sun> ahan. pas bego ino
<bnf_> man ruie vmware nasb kardam bayad chand ta ubuntu( ki server va chand ta client) dashte basham.ama fek nemikonam moshkel in bashe.hast?
<dark-sun> bnf_: age migi www.google.com ro ping mikone. nabayad az in bashe
<bnf_> sai kardam serverha ro ham avaz konam.ama nashod.albate goftam man vaqean taze varedam.shoma rahi be nazaretoon mirese?
<bnf_> ba 1 modem dige ke emtehan kardam javab dad.ama ba modem khodam javab nemide.be in rabti dare?
<dark-sun> bnf_: firmware ro update konin,
<dark-sun> 1i az dustan ba update firmware moshkeli shabih in ro raf kard
<bnf_> nemidoonam che joori?
<dark-sun> bnf_: tuye site khode modem, bayad firmwaresh bashe, dl mikonin, badesham
<dark-sun> az tarighe panele modem upgrade mikonin.
 * dark-sun is leaving the channel...
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-21
<amin_> how could I find my dvd drive path to mount it? /dev/???
<man> salam
<man> kasi nist
<man> راهنمایی بدین
<man> الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو
<man> همه خصوصی حال میکنن یا کلاً بیحالن
<dark-sun> یک مقاله در مورد سفارشی سازی رفتار شل!
<dark-sun> http://aqlinux.ir/weblog/
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<lxsameer> tahala az debmirror estefade kardin?
<dark-sun> lxsameer: chi hast? khordanie ya mijovan tof mikonan?
<lxsameer> dark-sun, :D ye tool e mirroring e repo e ama ghadimie
 * dark-sun rishash ro mikharoone (fekr {ke momkene bekhad mirror beshe?})
 * dark-sun 1 lamp balaye saresh roshan mishe (tuye local network be dard mikhore)
<lxsameer> dark-sun, man hamishe repo haye debian o local negah midaram
<dark-sun> lxsameer: kole maghazen ro?
<lxsameer> dark-sun, kole repo e 64bit testing va unstable e debian ro
<WhiteCrow1>  /me bax salam
<dark-sun> lxsameer: chand gig mishe oonvaght?
<lxsameer> dark-sun, alan 44gig
 * dark-sun be WhiteCrow1 dorood mifereste
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, lxsameer salam azizan
 * dark-sun baraye hdd lxsameer toole omre ba barkat aarezoo mikone! 
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer, 1 min miai MSG
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1, salam
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1, yup
<lxsameer> dark-sun, :D
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer, salamati badak nistam hame chi khili ham khob e :)
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1, khoda ro shokr
<saeid_> سلام
<saeid_> یه سوال دارم
<dark-sun> !ask | saeid_
<lubotu3> saeid_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<saeid_>   چت کرد ؟irc در  Empathy 2.32.1 چطور باید با
 * dark-sun nemidune...
<fvahid> salam
<fvahid> Zahra: on site ke dishab gofti filter shode chi bood?
<Zahra> fvahid: http://www.dolateyar.com/
<fvahid> Zahra: mersi
<mm_> salam
<mm_> man ubuntu nasb kardam..
<mm_> har dastori ke mizanam baraye ijade connection, modem man ro neshinase
<mm_> az dasture sudo pppoeconf estefade kardam.
<mm_> to win nasbam..ama lin vasl nemisham
<mearaji> mah454: test
<mah454> mearaji salam ... !
<mah454> jhfdklsjakdfls
<mah454> : jfdshlakf
<mah454> mearaji : dsajhfhsalhd
<mah454> mearaji: dsajhfhsalhd
<mearaji> ngcfhj
<mah454> mearaji: dsajhfhsalhd
<mah454> mearaji  dsajhfhsalhd
<mah454> mearaji, dsajhfhsalhd
<danesh> سلام دوستان
<dark-sun> سلام دوستان! کسی که هوای دشمنا رو نداشته باشه نبایدم به سلامش جواب داد... والله!
<danesh> سلام به همه. آیکان های بلندگو و ایمیل/چت در پنل بالایی اوبونتو ۱۰.۱۰ را اشتباهی پاک کردم. چطور می توانم آنها را برگردانم؟
<dark-sun> danesh: right click on panel > add to panel > notification Area
 * dark-sun thinks there are many applets to add to gnome-panel...
<lachfome> dark-sun: !google ubuntu
<lachfome> !google ubuntu
<lubotu3> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<saaber> سلام به همه
<dark-sun> lubotu3: WTF?
<dark-sun> saaber: سلام
<lachfome> locobot_5: خیلی کم هوشی
<dark-sun> lachfome: ها؟ چی می‌گی؟
<saaber> خوبی؟
<dark-sun> lachfome: اون آی سی هاش قاطی داره
<lachfome> lubotu3: :P
<dark-sun> lubotu3: shut up
<lachfome> dark-sun: بابا دیونه است
<saaber> من یه سوال داشتم؟ لینوکس چیه؟
<dark-sun> lachfome: خدا شفاش بده. امشب آخر مراسم می‌گم دعا کنن واسش
 * saaber از موقعی حکه رفته خدمت همه چی یادش رفته!
<dark-sun> !linux | saaber
<lubotu3> saaber: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<dark-sun> saaber: خدمت بخیر هموطن
<dark-sun> ;)
<lachfome> !archlinux | the-light
<lubotu3> the-light: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<saaber> dark-sun: اوه خودت چی؟ نرفتی؟
<dark-sun> saaber: عقب انداختمش. گفتم شاید فرجی شد. گفته بودن این جمعه میاد
<dark-sun> ولی نیومد. حالا ببینیم تا جمعه بعد چی می‌شه
<saaber> dark-sun: اشتباه کردی ;)
<lachfome> dark-sun: بابا phrik آرچ لینوکس خیلی باهوش ِ
<saaber> بای بای
<lachfome> !hello | the-light
<dark-sun> lachfome: این مخ آزادی شده واسه خودش
<lachfome> !hello|the-light
<dark-sun> !shut up
<dark-sun> lubotu3: shutup
<lachfome> !kij
<lachfome> !osgol | dark-sun
<dark-sun> lachfome: ولش کن بیا چند تا هک شل یاد بگیریم
<dark-sun> lachfome: http://aqlinux.ir
<lachfome> یاد بده زود باش
<dark-sun> shopt
<dark-sun> رو یاد داده
<dark-sun> lachfome: تو بخون واسه من توضیح بده. من خودم نوشتم نمی‌تونم بخونمش
<dark-sun> :D
<lachfome> dark-sun: اینو با چه فونتی نوشتی
<lachfome> زود باش
<lachfome> ویندوز
<dark-sun> lachfome: dark-sun serif!
<lachfome> اوه اوه dark-sunمی کشمت
<lachfome> چاخان نکن
<dark-sun> free farsi
<lachfome> dark-sun: این کجاش serif هست http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=149472
<lachfome> خودت را به شورای استیناف معرفی کن سریع dark-sun
<dark-sun> lachfome: نه کار من نیست. دیفالت تم بوده
<dark-sun> lachfome: من منظورم اون فایل پی دی اف بوده. پشت اون لینک دانلود
<dark-sun> lachfome: یعنی وقتی دانلود رو کلیک کردی، دانلود که تمام شد میاد
<dark-sun> lachfome: این فایرفاکس چهاره؟
<lachfome> dark-sun: آره
<dark-sun> lachfome: و اونم کا دی ایه پشت سر؟
<lachfome> اهوم
<dark-sun> lachfome: ما ممنونیم از آرچ
<lachfome> dark-sun: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=149475
<lachfome> dark-sun: البته این دیسترو اسمش کفشدوزک هست و یک آرچ بسید ِ و به زودی منتشر خواهد شد
<lachfome> :P
<dark-sun> lachfome: بله. می‌گم اونوقت شما قبلا گنوم کار نبودی؟
<dark-sun> فکر کنم نباید این رو می‌پرسیدم!
<dark-sun> اررم... می‌گفتی حامد جان!
<lachfome> dark-sun: چرا یه مدتی گنوم بودم و دوستش دارم
<lachfome> dark-sun: گنوم پاره تن من است
<dark-sun> lachfome: سختت نیست الان با کا دی ای؟
<dark-sun> lachfome: البته خب من می‌دونم کا دی ای به ویندوز شبیه‌تره
<lachfome> lachfome: نه چرا باید سخت باشه الان KDE zبرام خیلی خوبه
<dark-sun> و این رو حتما در جریان دادرسی لحاظ می‌کنم
<lachfome> بابا این ها همش حرفه
<lachfome> تم های گنوم یکم ادیتم می کنن چون خیلی شبیه ویندوز XP هستن
<lachfome> :P
<lachfome> dark-sun: یه اسکرین بده بینم از ویندوزت :D
<dark-sun> من فکر می‌کردم فقط با ویندوزهای اخیر کار کردی.. پس معلوم می‌شه این قضیه سابقه تاریخی داشته.
<dark-sun> جان؟ بله؟ ویندوز؟ بله؟ کدوم ویندوز؟
<lachfome> همونی که داری باهاش کار می کنی
<lachfome> ویندوز ابونتو یا ویندوز ...
<dark-sun> من ویندوز **ارم! دروغ هم نمی‌گم!
<dark-sun> ویندوز مزخرفه. کی حوصله داره با گروپ پلیسی اتوران درایوها رو ببنده!
<danesh>  . دارک سانِ طبق دستورتان عمل کردم مشکل حل نشد
<dark-sun> danesh: baghie applet ha hastan?
<danesh> ضمن اینکه پنل مزبور رفتار غیرعادی هم می کنه
<dark-sun> danesh: applet dgee ro mituni ezafe koni?
<danesh> بدینصورت که آیکان خاموش کردن کامپیوتر در منتهی الیه سمت راست پنل آنقدر به راست رانده شده که از دید و دسترس خارج شده
<dark-sun> danesh: right click on it, select "move"
<danesh> باضافه اینکه نام کاربری بصورت تکراری یعنی دو تا نمایش داده میشه
<dark-sun> danesh: right click on duplicated stuff, choose "remove from panel"
<danesh> رایت کلیک کردم گزینه موو وجود نداره
<dark-sun> danesh: tozi/ mize kar?
<danesh> گنوم
<dark-sun> danesh: pas bayad dashte bashe. gnome 3?
<danesh> بعلاوه آیکان انتخاب زبان که کنارش تکست هم بود حالا بدون تکست است و فقط آیکان خالی را نشان میده
<dark-sun> danesh: gnome 3 hast?
<danesh> گنوم ورژن ۲.۳۲.۰
<danesh> تاریخ بیلد ۰۹/۲۷/۲۰۱۰
<dark-sun> danesh: age gnome-shell ya afzoone ee roosh nasb nakarde bashin, ba hamin ravesha bayad kar bede
<danesh> راستش خیلی سر در نمیارم. تازه کارم در لینوکس اوبونتو
<danesh> منظورم اینه که
<dark-sun> danesh: jahate etminan in ro bezanin, in gnome-panel ro reset mikone: sudo killall gnome-panel
<danesh> من فقط چند تا آپدیت از طریق آپدیت منجر خود اوبونتو از مسیر سیستم/ادمینستریشن دریافت کردم که خودم هم نمیدونم چی هستن
<danesh> سودو کیلال گنوم-پنل را که میفرمایید از کجا باید بزنم. نمی دانم کجاست
<dark-sun> danesh: dar terminal: ctrl + alt + t
<danesh> بله. منتها من با شرمساری تمام ویندوزی بودم. این یعنی با اینترفیس های فرمان ی ناآشنام و فقط با اینترفیس های گرافیکی کار کردم
<danesh> بنابر این قدم به قدم راهنمایی بفرمایید
<dark-sun> danesh: dastoor ro type mikonin va badesh 'enter' mizanin.
<danesh> دستور را باید در ترمینال تایپ کنم؟
<dark-sun> danesh: bale,
<dark-sun> danesh: maghalate "Rahnamaye Khate Farman" ro bekhunin :http://www.technotux.org/html/Section-6.html
<danesh> دستور را تایپ کردم. پسورد خواست. دادم و اینتر کردم. حالا لاین بعدی میگه
<danesh> danesh@asus:$
<dark-sun> danesh: dastoor ejra shode, alan panel ro emtehan konin.
<danesh> بسیار خوب
<danesh> نشد
<danesh> ترمینال را ببندم؟
<danesh> راستی ببخشید یه اشتباه کردم در جواب شما
<dark-sun> danesh: bastanesh bi khatare ;)
 * dark-sun hads mizad...
<danesh> مشکل آیکان خاموش کردن   حالا
<danesh> و تکرار بودن نام کاربری حل شده در پنل
<danesh> فقط آیکان های انتخاب زبان و اتصال به اینترنت ناپدید شده
<danesh> سعی کردم نوتیفیکیش اریا را از طریق اد تو پنل بیارم ولی نشد
<danesh> در مجموع آیکان های انتخاب زبان و اتصال به اینترنت و بلندگو و ایمیل/چت را ندارم
<mearaji> سلام
<dark-sun> danesh: yani chi nashod? khob shayad oonjas?
<dark-sun> danesh: dar har soorat oon icon ha dar applet "notification area" hastan
<danesh> متاسفانه اینجا نیست
<danesh> الان آیکان های خاموش کردن و کاربر سر جای درست خود هستن
<danesh> ولی آیکان های انتخاب زبان و اینترنت کانکشن و بلندگو و ایمیل/چت نیستند
<dark-sun> danesh: add another panel and test with that panel
<danesh> وقتی از طریق اد تو پنل آیکان نوتیفیکیشن اریا را اد می کنم یا درگ می کنم به پنل
<danesh> اصلا اد نمیشه
<danesh> چشم
<dark-sun> danesh: مواظب باش ممکنه دو تا پنل روی هم بیافتن
<the-light> lachfome: !
<dark-sun> the-light: داشت با نیک نیمت حال می‌کرد
<dark-sun> ;)
<danesh> الان روی پنل راست کلیک می کنم که پنل جدید اد کنم اصلا منو راست نمیده که بخوام نیو پنل اد کنم
<dark-sun> danesh: مشکل راست کلیک رو دیگه من نمی‌دونم. گوگلش کن
<danesh> اگه دو تا پنل رو هم افتاده باشن چطور می تونم این مشکل رو حل کنم؟
<dark-sun> danesh: right click > properties > change "Orientation" (like from "Top" to "bottom" )
<danesh> بد بختی ام اینه که اصلا منوی راست کلیک نمیده تا بخوام چیزی انتخاب کنم
<danesh> شاید بهتر باشه یه بار ریستارت کنم
<dark-sun> danesh: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=right+click+does+not+work+in+ubuntu
<danesh> ریستارت هم مشکل رو حل نکرد
<danesh> اجازه بده
<danesh> تاچ پد نوت بوکم را چطور می تونم در اوبونتو فعال یا غیرفعال کنم؟
<dark-sun> danesh: System > Preferences > Mouse | Touchpad
<dark-sun> danesh: look at the options at that tab, they'll talk to you :)
<danesh> درسته
<danesh> منتها
<danesh> در بخش جنرال هر دو باکس از قبل تیک خورده
<danesh> باکس اول که میگه هنگام تایپ تاچ پد را غیر فعال کن
<danesh> و باکس دوم که میگه ماوس کلیک با تاچ پد را فعال کن
<danesh> از گزینه های زیر بخش اسکرولینگ هم فقط دومین گزینه رادیوباکس ی بنام اج اسکرولینگ از قبل انتخاب شده
<dark-sun> danesh: موقع تایپ کردن  غیرفعال می‌شه با اولی
<dark-sun> danesh: با برداشتن دومی هم ضربه زدن روی تاچ پد بی‌اثر می‌شه
<danesh> ولی نه
<danesh> یعنی من الان باید تیک باکس دوم را بردارم؟
<dark-sun> danesh: توضیحات که روشنه. تصمیم با شماس
<danesh> بله همینطوره
<danesh> منتها مساله اینه که  طبق اونچه که میگه عمل نمی کنه
<dark-sun> danesh: می‌خواین تاچ پد کلا از کار بیافته؟
<danesh> یعنی الان باکس دیس ایبل تاچ پد تیک خورده ولی تاچ پد فعاله
<danesh> برا اینکه موقع تایپ ناخواسته دستم به اون نخوره می خوام غیرفعالش کنم
<danesh> در ویندوز اینکار خیلی راحت با زدن دکمه های اف ان و اف ۹ انجام می شد ولی در اوبونتو اینطور نیست
<dark-sun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592273
 * dark-sun thinks google is an angel...
<danesh> بله
<danesh> دارم رفرنسی رو که دادین میخونم
<danesh> ممنونم
<dark-sun> danesh: yw
<danesh> وای دابلیو یعنی چی؟
<dark-sun> you're welcome, it's a chat slang
<danesh> تشکر
<danesh> خیلی اهل چت نیستم تا با اختصارات  و اصطلاحاتش آشنا باشم
<dark-sun> danesh: yup, np : no problem
<danesh> بزرگوار رفرنس ات را خوندم
<danesh> برا اطمینان میخوام نظر شما رو در مورد راه حل هایی که اونجا داده بدونم
<danesh> شما کدوم را توصیه می کنی
 * dark-sun ehsase ajibi dare, hich kas be dark-sun "bozorgvar" nagofte bud! 
<danesh> برداشت من توصیه آخرشه
<danesh> شما موافقی؟
<dark-sun> danesh: امتحان کن داداش. من بودم از بالا به پایین همه رو می‌دم تا بالاخره یکیش جواب بده
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> همه رو تست می‌کردم*
<danesh> بسیار خوب
<danesh> مایل بودم از دانش و تجربه شما بهره مند بشم
<danesh> گفت جایی که آب هست تیمم باطله
<dark-sun> danesh: من درخدمتم ..ولی هیچ وقت نشده بخوام تاچ پد رو کامل از کار باندازم
 * dark-sun is a touch-pad-lover 
<danesh> به هر حال یه دنیا ممنونم از محبتت
<danesh> اگه خسته نشدی یه سوال دیگه بکنم؟
<dark-sun> danesh: خواهش می‌کنم... بپرس
<danesh> چرا تو فایرفاکس نمیتونم موقع تایپ فارسی آنرا راست چین کنم؟
<danesh> در ویندوز ۷ و آی ای ۸ خیلی راحت اینکار انجام می شد
<dark-sun> danesh: معمولا با عوض کردن لایوت کیبورد موقعیت مکان نما به سمت راست میاد
<dark-sun> danesh: توی سایت خاصی این مشکل رو دارین؟
<danesh> توی جیمیلِ یاهو و هاتمیل
<dark-sun> خب اونجا باید از گزینه‌های چینش متن استفاده کنی
<danesh> تمام انکودینگ های مختلف را امتحان کردم نشد
<dark-sun> به انکودینگ ربطی نداره قربان
<danesh> تمام  گزینه های چینش را هم امتحان کردم نشد
<danesh> میدونم
<danesh> فقط خواستم گزارش بدم
<dark-sun> توی گوگل یک جایی گزینه داره واسه زبان‌های راست-به-چپ توی
<dark-sun> settings
<danesh> ستینگ کجا؟
<dark-sun> باید فعالش کنی. بعدش یک دکمه اضافه می‌شه به نوار ابزارهای متن
<dark-sun> danesh: یک دقیقه صبر کن الان بهت می‌گم
<danesh> ممنونم
<dark-sun> danesh: توی قسمت
<dark-sun> settings
<dark-sun> سربرگ
<dark-sun> General
<dark-sun> قسمت
<dark-sun> Language
<danesh> ستینگ جیمیل؟
<dark-sun> بله
<danesh> بسیار خوب
<dark-sun> گزینه‌ای هست به اسم
<dark-sun> Right-to-left editing support on
<dark-sun> کافیه انتخاب بشه و خلاص
<danesh> ولی نکته اینه که در ویندوز ۷ و آی ای ۸ اینکار فقط با کنترل شیفت انجام می شد و نیازی به تغییر ستینگ ایمیل ها نبود
<danesh> این مساله خاص فایرفاکس است؟
<dark-sun> danesh: بد نیست یک نگاهی به این مقاله داشته باشین
<dark-sun> ممکنه فارسی سازی رو به طور کامل انجام نداده باشین
<dark-sun> danesh: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<danesh> خودم هم بیشتر به این احتمال مشکوکم
<danesh> راستی خوبه اینو هم اضافه کنم که برخی صفحات وب مثل صفحه http://www.ubuntu.ir/irc را هم درست نمی بینم یعنی کلمات بصورت حروف منقطع است
<dark-sun> danesh: پس حتما اون راهنما رو دنبال کنین
<danesh> ممنونم
<danesh> دارم اینکارو می کنم
<danesh> فقط یادآوری کنم که رفرنس مزبور میگه که برای اوبونتو ۷/۰۴ و ۷/۱۰ است
<dark-sun> danesh: take it easy ;)
 * dark-sun ina mehmoon nakhonde daran...
<danesh> اگه مهمان ناخوانده منم با معذرت خواهی از اینکه مزاحم وقتتون شدم و همینطور تشکر از محبت و کمکتان خداحافظی می کنم
<lachfome> dark-sun: می شه توضیح بدین این linux xp چی هست
<dark-sun> ای بابا! ما واقعا مهمان داشتیم این چرا به خودش گرفت؟!
<dark-sun> تازه مزبور هم غلطه، مذبور درسته!
<dark-sun> نه انگاری اونم درسته!
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> jadidan miam too linux
<Omid> cpu shadidan kar mikon
<Omid> e
<Omid> sar o sedaye hardam ham bad juri dar miad
<Omid> be nazaretun dalilesh chie?
<dark-sun> Omid: tozi ? cpu?
<Omid> are
<dark-sun> من دلم واسه سارا تنگ شده! :(
<Omid> avalesh ke mire roo 100%
<Omid> badesham ziad kar mikone
<Omid> zud dagh mishe
<dark-sun> Omid: آره؟ پرسیدم سی پی یو و توزیعی که استفاده می‌کنین چی هستن؟
<Omid> ahan
<Omid> ubuntu
<dark-sun> کدوم نسخه؟
<Omid> 10.04
<Omid> 10.04
<dark-sun> خب. سی پی یو چیه؟
<Omid> 1.6 core 2 duo
<Omid> applicationa ham kheili dir miad bala
<Omid> alan miangine cpu har kodum balaye 20e
<dark-sun> امید یک کیسی بود خونه دوستمینا، دو هسته‌ای بود. خب؟ قبل از اینکه ویندوز بالا بیاد سر و صداش زیاد بود، ولی وقتی ویندوز بالا می‌اومد و درایورهاش رو نصب می کردیم آروم می‌شد
<Omid> xchat, firefox rune
<dark-sun> همچین چیزی هست در مورد کیس شما؟
<Omid> man too windowso nemigam
<Omid> too linux injurie
<Omid> too windows intor nist
<dark-sun> خیلی خب. پس به احتمال زیاد از سخت افزارتون باشه. مشکل اینه که سیستمون با درایورهای ویندوزی بهتر جواب می‌ده.
<dark-sun> بد نیست مشخصات سیستمتون رو گوگل کنین ببینی احیانا مشکل شما رو شخص دیگه‌ای هم داشته توی لینوکس یا خیر
<dark-sun> شاید درایوری چیزی باشه که با نصب کردنش مشکل حل بشه
<dark-sun> گفتین چطور نصب کردین اوبونتو رو؟ تحت ویندوز یا نصب از محیط دیسک لایو؟
<Omid> az roo disk live
<morteza> salam
<dark-sun> Omid: پس مشخصات سیستم بخصوص مادر بورد رو گوگل کنین
<morteza> man mikham yourfreedom ro roye ubuntu nasb konam
<morteza> ama kar kardan ba ubuntu ro ziad balad nistam
<dark-sun> Omid: می‌تونین یکم هم صبر کنین شاید کسی از بچه‌های اینجا همچین مشکلی هم داشته باشه
<dark-sun> morteza: اون نرم افزار ویندوزی هست قربان
<Omid> masale injast ke ghablan intor nabud
<dark-sun> morteza: شما می‌تونین از نرم افزارهای معادلش استفاده کنین
<Omid> bad az chand bar update injur shod
<Omid> ghablan kheili khub bud
<dark-sun> Omid: با همین توزیع؟ همین نسخه؟
<Omid> are
<dark-sun> morteza: jap/jondo is an option
<Omid> 1 mah pish khub bud
<Omid> ali bud
<dark-sun> Omid: پس به احتمال زیاد در اثر به روز رسانی درایور اینجوری شده
<dark-sun> Omid: منم یک همچین مشکلی سر پرینتر پیدا کردم
<dark-sun> اولش خوب بود، می‌شناخت بدون درایور
<dark-sun> بعدش مجبور شدم برم یک درایور براش نصب کنم تا کار بده و درایور پیش‌فرض رو پاک کنم
<Omid> hameye drivera ro khodesh shenakh
<Omid> printer ro nabs kardam
<morteza> ino chetori nasb konam ke gofti man taze karam
<Omid> ama etefaghan soratesh khub bud
<Omid> alan kolan injur shode
<dark-sun> Omid: نصبش توی لینوکس سخت نیس. گوگل کنین
<dark-sun> morteza: ^^
<dark-sun> Omid: ببخشید اون مربوط به مرتضی بود
<Omid> ahan
<dark-sun> Omid: پرینتر رو من باب مثال عرض کردم خدمتتون
<dark-sun> Omid: بد بیاری پیش میاد
<Omid> man be in natije residam ke update kardan
<Omid> kare eshtebahie
<Omid> magar inke niaz beshe
<dark-sun> Omid: پروسه‌ی خاصی نیست که مصرف بالایی داشته باشه، هست؟
<Omid> compiz o firefox
<Omid> compiz ke -5%
<Omid> firefox ham -15%
 * dark-sun لینوکس یعنی دردسر! کی هیجان داشتن نسخه‌ی جدید رو بخاطر امنیت از خودش می‌گیره؟ مدیر سرور
<Omid> akhe in dardesar kheili vaght gire
<dark-sun> Omid: فایرفاکس من الان ۲۰ درصد گرفته
<Omid> eee
<Omid> pas khoda ro shokr konam
<Omid> :D
<dark-sun> Omid: آره! منم دو هسته‌ایم
<dark-sun> core 2 due
<dark-sun> 2.26 ghz
<Omid> male u khube
<Omid> male man 1.6e
<Omid> gonah dare, nemishe behesh feshar avord
<dark-sun> Omid: تازه یعنی بیشتر از مال تو داره می‌گیره که
<dark-sun> Omid: بگذار مرد بشه امید
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> Omid: به هر حال نرم افزارهای جدید، معمولا قدرت پردازش بیشتری می‌خوان
<dark-sun> البته کرنل ۲.۶.۳۷ یک پچ فوق العاده داره که سرعت رو بالا می‌یاره
<Omid> estaghforollaaa
<Omid> nagu, in systeme ma sekte mikone
<dark-sun> Omid: حوصله داشتی اون کرنل رو نصب و کامپایل کن
<Omid> alan etefaghan fekr konam hamuno daram
<dark-sun> Omid: ولی قبلش خوب در موردش مطالعه کن یوقت بند رو آب ندی
<Omid> bezar check konam
<dark-sun> uname -r
<Omid> man cheghad aghabam
<Omid> 32eee
<dark-sun> Omid: مال منم همونه
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> Omid: طول می‌کشه تا بیاد توی مخازن
<Omid> compiz ro inactive mikonam
<Omid> bebinam shayad behtar shod
<Omid> kheili toool mikeshe ye application baz kone
<Omid> abroomuno borde
<dark-sun> Omid: مال سیگاره. کرنل تریاکی نصب کردن رو اوبونتو
<dark-sun> :D
<Omid> ghati karde
<Omid> in 3vomin bare motevalie ke daram update mikonam
<Omid> hey ye seri package jadid mide
<Omid> fekr konam ina ro nasb kone, bazam ye seri baste jadid pishnahad bede
<Omid> root      1169 22.0  1.4  61724 36528 tty7     Rs+  01:51   7:49 /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-NloXYI/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<dark-sun> Omid: خب نگذار آپ دیت کنه امید. این با آی اس پی شما قرار داره هر وقت دانلود می‌کنین یک پولی می‌گیرن
<Omid> in male chie?
<dark-sun> مال سیگاره
<dark-sun> :D
<Omid> alan too daneshgaham
<dark-sun> Omid: پس دانلود کن.. هووووورااااااا
<Omid> moshkeli nadare
<Omid> linki chizi dari bede
<Omid> :D
<dark-sun> Omid: لینک از چی؟
<dark-sun> Omid: کرنله؟
<dark-sun> Omid: kernel.org
<Omid> manzuram download bud ;)
<dark-sun> جدیدترینش رو بگیر. سر فرصت با مطالعه کامپایلش کن
<dark-sun> بعد بیا واسمون تعریف کن
<dark-sun> ;)
<Omid> rastesh kheili forsate in kar pish nemiad
<Omid> enghad dargire darsam
<Omid> mitarsam beram
<Omid> ye jaiisham gir konam
<Omid> do ruz bi system besham
<Omid> hala kharo biar ubuntu bar kon beshe
<dark-sun> Omid: این آخرش رو نگرفتم
<dark-sun> آهان خر بیار و اوبونتو بار کن!
<Omid> حالا خر رو بیار و باقالی بار کن
<Omid> are
<Omid> بله
<dark-sun> بله این افریقایی رو بایدم بارش کرد!
<dark-sun> توزیع نیست، مرفه پسنده! توزیع باید ریاضت توش باشه!
<dark-sun> آرچ، جنتو، اینا ای بد نیستن
<Omid> ریاضت و مرتاز بازی وقت میخواد
<dark-sun> جالبه که هر کی‌ میاد اینجا مشکلش حل نمی‌شه، بهش پیشنهاد می‌دن توزیعت رو عوض کن!
<dark-sun> Omid: وقت نداری؟ مگه ازدواج کردی؟
<dark-sun> Omid: می‌گم گفتی کدوم شهر هستی؟
<Omid> آره
<Omid> تابلو بود؟
<dark-sun> Omid: به به! آقا یک دستی هم رو سر ما بکش
<Omid> البته ما اصولا با درس ازدواج میکنیم
<dark-sun> Samir_hidden: سک سک
<Samir_hidden> :d
<dark-sun> Omid: چه پیوند مبارکی. من با لپ تاپم عروسی کردم.
<Samir_hidden> hi all ..
<dark-sun> Samir_hidden: من سک سک کردم. حالا تو چشم بگذار من هیدن می‌شم
<dark-sun> :))
<Omid> من هم اولش با لپ تاپم ازدواج کرده بودم
<Omid> الآن تجدید فراش کردم
<dark-sun> Omid: بعدش چی شد؟
<Omid> الآن تجدید فراش کردم
<Omid> الآن سیر صعودی داریم
<Omid> همینطوری تجدید فراش میکنی
<Omid> م
<dark-sun> Omid: احسنت بر شما، الان بوده یا توی سال همت مضاعف؟
<Omid> Û±
<Omid> Û² Û³ Û´ Ûµ ...
<Omid> همت مضاعف
<dark-sun> Omid: نه دیگه، تا چهار تا مجازه. پنجمی مال سیده
<dark-sun> خمس به حساب می‌یاد!
<Omid> وقتی متاهل بشیم تحدید فراش میکنیم
<Samir_hidden> الان بحث روی چه مبحثی ؟!‌
<dark-sun> Omid: تاثیر کرنل لینوکس بر روی ازدواج جوانان
<dark-sun> Samir_hidden: ^^
<dark-sun> Samir_hidden: تو ازدواج نکردی؟ بیا واست یک کیس خوب جور می‌کنیم
<Omid> شاید نوت بوک بخواد
<dark-sun> Omid: حالا آخرش می‌خوای چکار کنی داداش امید؟
<Omid> چرا کیس میخوای براش جور کنی؟
<dark-sun> Omid: کرنل به روز می‌کنی؟ توزیع از اول نصب می‌کنی یا دنبال مشکل گوگل می‌کنی؟
<Omid> گوگل رو...
<dark-sun> Omid: گفتم کیس ارزونتر دانشجوییش کنیم
<dark-sun> Samir_hidden: کیس می‌خوای یا لپ تاپ؟
<dark-sun> Omid: خب من دیگه برم. باید خفت اندکی دیگر تا سحر باقیست
<Samir_hidden> ajab bahse daghie pas , ma ham hastim;)
<Samir_hidden> ma ke taze omadim :d
<Omid> شب خوش
<dark-sun> Samir_hidden: تو که هنوز ناپیدایی. باشه فردا از اول بازی می‌کنیم
<dark-sun> یادت باشه نوبت من بود قایم بشم
<Samir_hidden> :)) shab khosh azizam
<Samir_hidden> ;)
<dark-sun> شب همگی بخیر
<Samir_hidden> hala kie hastan ?
<Omid> فعلا ما هستیم
<Omid> اما موجود پایداری نیستیم
<Samir_hidden> ee ? chera ?
<Samir_hidden> to in hame karbare online faghat u hasti !?!
<Omid> هر دم به مزاجمان خواش آید، بار از این منزل میکشیم
<Omid> ما اشاره به بقیه هم داشت
<Samir_hidden> alan ki mozaheme ?!
<Omid> مزاحم کی چی کجا چطور...؟
<Samir_hidden> ozr mikham , in linux man kalamate farsi ro khob support nemikone , alan ke font ro nasb kardam mazajeman bod :d
<Omid> ;)
<Samir_hidden> :d
<Samir_hidden> man avalin bare in kanal miyam , yani ubuntu.ir
<Samir_hidden> nemikhayn help bedin ? osolan ye helipi har kanal midan
<Omid> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Omid> man fekr mikardam ghablan didam...
<Samir_hidden> kio ?
<Samir_hidden> mano ?
<Samir_hidden> na , user daram toye forum
<Samir_hidden> ama inja na
<Omid> ahan
<Samir_hidden> avalin bare
<Omid> ok
<Omid> help dar morede chi?
<Samir_hidden> bachehaye inja , admin kie ? osolan in irc che migozare, va .. rasti amin hastam ;) http://o-i-s-z.ir , blogam hast
<Samir_hidden> ?!
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-22
<RamtinA1> salam
<RamtinA1> browsere man nightly 6 hast
<RamtinA1> mikham browsere default bekonamesh
<RamtinA1> toye preferred applications toye command chi benevisam ?ke nightly default beshe?
<farhang> !irc
<lubotu3> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<farhang> !ff
<lubotu3> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<farhang> !php
<lubotu3> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<dark-sun> می‌گم کسی می‌دونی توی آیدنتیکا چطور می‌شه پیام خصوصی فرستاد؟
 * WhiteCrow1 bax salam
<salehi> سلام
<salehi> من قبلا ْ‌اوبونتو 10.4 رو نصب کردم اما الان که میخوام نصب کنم نمیشه
<salehi> ارور میده یا از نصب میاد بیرون
<salehi> اینم عکس از ارور
<salehi> http://img.graphicno.com/files/m7wv8f6f0nco2hyp2lti.png
<salehi> این لینک عکسه : http://img.graphicno.com/files/m7wv8f6f0nco2hyp2lti.png
<salehi> ببخشید این درسته:http://img.graphicno.com/viewer.php?file=m7wv8f6f0nco2hyp2lti.png
<dark-sun> نوشته‌های انگلیسی رو کنار نوشته‌های فارسی در یک خط درج نکنین
<dark-sun> دردسر می‌شه
<dark-sun> salehi: گوگل کردین اون پیام خطا رو؟
 * dark-sun ta hala be hamchin error i bar nakhorde.
<dark-sun> for channel info : ubi-partman failed with exit code 141. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog.
<salehi> dark-sun : search nakardam
<dark-sun> salehi: سرچ کنین. گویا یک باگ متداوله
<salehi> http://pastebin.com/eSp6JYn5
<salehi> اینم متن سیستم لاگ
<dark-sun> salehi: چه ادوات یو اس بی به سیستمتون وصله؟
<salehi> بولوتوس-کیبورد-مودم-کابل گوشی
<dark-sun> salehi: پیشنهاد می‌کنم ادوات غیر ضروری رو جدا کنین و یکبار دیگه تست کنین
<dark-sun> هر چند به نظر مشکل از کرنله
<dark-sun> Apr 22 11:40:15 ubuntu kernel: [  144.397707] ubiquity[3153]: segfault at 80 ip 0105fb20 sp bfe60020 error 4 in _gtk.so[fdd000+1ce000]
<salehi> مودم رو هم بکنم و با لن وصل بشم؟
<dark-sun> همه رو جدا کن
<dark-sun> اگه کیبورد
<dark-sun> ps2
<dark-sun> داری وصل کن و کیبورد یو اس بی رو هم جدا کن
<salehi> باشه
<salehi> دیگه کاری نیست که انجام بدم؟
<dark-sun> salehi: دعا کن
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها دعا کنین اوبونتو رو سیستمش نصب بشه.
<dark-sun> دوستان مشکل هموطن صالحی حل نشده
<dark-sun> ظاهرا از نصب میاد بیرون
<dark-sun> salehi: من اینجا از شما می‌پرسم، آیا همون پیام خطا رو داد؟
<dark-sun> لطفا با بله یا خیر جواب بدین!
 * dark-sun dare vekalat mikhone...
<dark-sun> :)
<salehi> نه
<dark-sun> salehi: پس لطفا برای ما بگین چه اتفاقی افتاد
<salehi> صفحه نصب بسته میشه و میاد بیرون از نصب
<dark-sun> بعد از اینکه شما گزینه‌ی نصب رو انتخاب می‌کنین این اتفاق می‌افته طبیعتا
<dark-sun> تا حالا سعی کردین دیسک رو به صورت
<dark-sun> live
<dark-sun> اجرا کنین؟
<dark-sun> توی محیط لایو سیستم بالا میاد؟
<salehi> من لایو میام بالا بعد نصب رو میزنم
<dark-sun> salehi: گفتین کدوم نسخه از اوبونتو؟
<salehi> 10.4
<salehi> قبلا ْ هم نصبش کردم
<dark-sun> salehi: از روی همین دیسک؟
<salehi> بله
<dark-sun> دوستان، با این توصیفات من احساس می‌کنم از آخرین نصب تغییر یا اشکالی در سیستم جناب صالحی وجود داشته مگه اینکه
<dark-sun> دیسک از نظر فیزیکی دچار آسیب شده باشه و یا خش گرفته باشه
<dark-sun> salehi: دوست من، شما از سلامت دیسک مطمئن هستین؟
<salehi> من کل هاردو فرمت کردم امروز
<salehi> یکم خش داره
<dark-sun> salehi: پیشنهاد من اینه برای اطمینان از سالم بودن دیسک
<dark-sun> کد
<dark-sun> md5
<dark-sun> دیسک رو با نرم افزارهایی که مربوط به اینکار هستن تولید کنین
<dark-sun> و با کد موجود توی سایت مقایسه کنین
<dark-sun> چنانچه تطبیق کرد مشکلی از طرف دیسک نبوده
<dark-sun> کد ام.دی.۵ در قسمت دانلود سایت اووبنتو وجود داره.
<salehi> چطور اینکار رو انجام بدم؟
<dark-sun> salehi: http://download.cnet.com/Little-MD5-Creator/3000-2092_4-10562199.html
<dark-sun> این نرم افزار می‌تونه در ساخت این کد کمک کنه
<dark-sun> دوستان، جناب صالحی همچنان همان مشکلی رو که بعد از ظهر دیدیم دارن
<dark-sun> ظاهرا یک دیسک ۱۰.۴ از دوستشون گرفتن ولی مشکل همچنان باقی بوده
<dark-sun> خودشون احتمال خطای سخت افزاری می‌دن
<dark-sun> توی نصب ویندوز ایکس پی و سون صفحه آبی مرگ داشتن
<dark-sun> salehi: تست رم رو انجام دادین؟
<salehi> 10.10 هم همینطوره
<salehi> بله
<dark-sun> salehi: این گزینه توی دیسک لایو بوده قبلا
<salehi> مشکلی نبود
<dark-sun> salehi: سیستم لپ تاپه یا کیس؟
<salehi> کدوم گزینه؟
<dark-sun> salehi: سیستمی که روش تست کردین رو می‌پرسم
<dark-sun> salehi: روی چه جور کامپیوتری تست کردین، لپتاپ یا کیس؟
<salehi> کیس
<dark-sun> من یک تماس تلفنی
<salehi> تا حالا رو لپ تاو تست نکردم
<dark-sun> بنده خدا داره می‌ره حج. زنگ زده بود حلالیت بگیره
<dark-sun> می‌خواستم بهش پیشنهاد بدم.. که رفت
<dark-sun> نه از اون پیشنهادا! پیشنهاد خوب!
<dark-sun> salehi: تماس من طول کشید شما رفتی
<dark-sun> جدید چه خبر؟
<salehi> rafatm disko chek kardam
<dark-sun> salehi: حالش خوب بود؟
<salehi> na
<dark-sun> حدس می‌زدم
<dark-sun> خب حالا نقشه چیه؟
<salehi> chek finished:error find in 1 file
<dark-sun> وان فایل؟
<salehi> bale
<dark-sun> خب؟ فیکس شد؟
<salehi> feghat chek mikone
<dark-sun> خب فرمتش می‌کردی خلاص.
<salehi> badesh reset mishe kard feghat
<salehi> hard ro chek nakardam
<salehi> dvd ro chek kardam
<dark-sun> من فکر کردم هارد و چک کردی
<salehi> alan omadam baz nasb konam ye error dad
<salehi> agar ok konam reset mishe
<salehi> sheytonr mige win 7 nasb konama
<salehi> to in ye hafte man shayad bish az 30 bar linux nasb kardam
<salehi> ki bavaresh mishe
<dark-sun> من!
<dark-sun> من باورم می‌شه
<dark-sun> خب هارد رو چک نکردی گفتی
<dark-sun> یک پیشنهاد بهت بدم؟
<dark-sun> کول دیسک داری؟
<salehi> hardo emroz kamel format kardam
<salehi> bale 8 gig
<dark-sun> به به! خوبه
<dark-sun> ببین پشت کیس چهار تا پیچ هست
<salehi> http://up.iranblog.com/images/yg6nsh2wd0nutrnelpfx.jpg
<dark-sun> دو تای سمت من رو باز کن
<salehi> inam error jadid :D
<dark-sun> هارد و پیدا کن و کابل‌هاش رو جدا کن
<dark-sun> بعدش اون کول دیسک رو وصل کن به سیستم
<dark-sun> ادوات غیر ضروری رو جدا کن
<dark-sun> سعی کن لینوکس رو روی اون کول دیسک نصب کن
<dark-sun> نصب کنی*
<dark-sun> salehi: هشدار! کلیه‌ی اطلاعات روی فلش از بین می‌رن
<dark-sun> salehi: پس قبلش بک آپ بگیر
<salehi> 9.4 nasb mishe ro hard
<salehi> ver 10 nemishe
<dark-sun> salehi: ولی دیگه ساپورت نمی‌شه
<salehi> vali in karo mikonam
<dark-sun> ۹.۴ رو می‌گم
<dark-sun> salehi: چه توزیع‌هایی رو تست کردی با این روش؟
<salehi> bale
<dark-sun> بجز اوبونتو
<salehi> fedora
<salehi> open suse
<salehi> parsix
<dark-sun> به به! خوبه.
<salehi> mandriva
<dark-sun> ما شالله. من تسلیمم!
<salehi> hamash kar mide
<salehi> hata ubuntu 8.4
<dark-sun> salehi: خب مهربون، شاید قسمت نیست با اوبونتو کار کنی
<salehi> valli to kde nemitonam be net vasl sham
<salehi> ye joraee dige az kde badam miad be hamin dadlil ke vasl nemishe
<dark-sun> salehi: بهتر، بیا گنوم، کرش هم نمی‌کنه
<dark-sun> منظورم اینه که پایدار تره.
<dark-sun> من اینجا دو تا آپشن برای شما دارم:
<dark-sun> ۱- همون روش بالایی رو انجام بدین و با کول دیسک نصاب رو تست کنین
<salehi> bale manam gnum dost daram
<dark-sun> ۲- از یک توزیع خوب و مهربون مثل مینت استفاده کنین که خیلی به اوبونتو شبیه هستش.
<dark-sun> salehi: البته اگه گزینه‌ی دوم رو انتخاب کردین، می‌تونیم آپشن‌های بیشتری هم بهتون بدم
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> دوستان همونطور که حتما متوجه شدین، این مشکل به احتمال بسیار زیاد از باگی هستش که در برنامه نصاب اوبونتو وجود داره.
<dark-sun> ... یا اینکه... بخاطر سیگاره.
 * dark-sun smokes ~ ~ ~
<salehi> shab mint dl mishe
<salehi> ba net zoghalie ma to behtarin sharayet 13 saat tol mikeshe
<dark-sun> salehi: کدوم شهری هموطن؟ شاید بتونم به دستت برسونم
<salehi> esf-shahin shahr
<dark-sun> salehi: اصفهانی اینجا داریم. ببین شاید بتونی از کسی بگیری
<salehi> fekr konam bersam jan bashan
<dark-sun> salehi: من مینت دبیان رو پیشنهاد می‌کنم
<dark-sun> linux mint debian edition
<dark-sun> که از مخازن دبیان استفاده می‌کنه
<dark-sun> و رولر بیس هستش
<dark-sun> رولر بیس: توزیعی که با دریافت بسته‌های جدید دایما به روز می‌شه و نیازی به نصب مجدد نداره
<dark-sun> این در مقابل اوبونتو که آدم رو مجبور می‌کنه بعد از چند ماه مجددا یک توزیع جدیدتر رو نصب کنه، فوق العاده است
<salehi> np age injorie man shab dl mikonam.
<salehi> bale khobe.
<dark-sun> مینت دبیان: پایداری دبیان + ظاهر کاربر پسند مینت
<dark-sun> آقا هزینه‌ی تبلیغات من واسه مینت دبیان رو بدین می‌خوام برم کار دارم!
<salehi> to google ham zade in moshkele ma ye buge
<salehi> ;)
<dark-sun> salehi: آره.. دیدی؟
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> بله مشکلی هست با اتصال به شبکه
<salehi> to kde be che sorat mishe be net vasl shod
<dark-sun> گویا فقط توی توزیع اوبونتو این مشکل حل شده و بقیه توزیع‌ها نتونستن
<dark-sun> salehi: نخیر شما سناریوتون رو مطرح کنین
<dark-sun> تا جایی که من حدس می‌زنم! شما می‌خواین از اینترنت ای دی اس ال استفاده کنین
<salehi> bale
<salehi> tanzimat ro modem hast, yani auto connecte
<dark-sun> salehi: و باز من حدس می‌زنم از طریق ساختن کانکشن توی ویندوز/لینوکس به اینترنت متصل می‌شین
<salehi> vali to net nemire
<dark-sun> خب ظاهرا حدسم این بار اشتباه بود!
<salehi> to win conection daram
<dark-sun> شاید با به روز کردن میان افزار (بخوانید: فیرم ویر) مودم مشکل حل بشه
<salehi> to linux ham bainke auto hast bayad pppoe ro bezanam to ubuntu
<dark-sun> firmware
<dark-sun> salehi: نخیر اگه مودم خودکار به اینترنت وصل بشه، یعنی به محل اتصال کابل شبکه به کامپیوتر
<dark-sun> بایستی بتونین از اینترنت استفاده کنین
<salehi> vasl mishe vali nemiseh estefade kard
<dark-sun> salehi: پینگ آی پی جواب می‌ده؟
<dark-sun> aka ping 4.2.2.4
<salehi> javab mide
<dark-sun> salehi: پینگ دومین چطور؟
<salehi> ino mizanam javab mide
<dark-sun> ie. ping www.google.com
<salehi> 192.168.1.1
<dark-sun> salehi: نخیر قربان اون به احتمال زیاد آی پی مودم شماس. قبول نیست
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> 4.2.2.4
<dark-sun> رو باید تست کنین.
<salehi> aslan man ba 9.4 moahkeli nadaram
<salehi> nemishe ono estefade konam?
<salehi> age suport nashe chi mishe?
<dark-sun> salehi: لینوکس یعنی آزادی. من کی باشم که شما رو منع کنم؟
<salehi> akhe suport nemishe
<dark-sun> salehi: نرم افزارهای جدید پر، به روز رسانی‌های جدید پر
<dark-sun> *ممکنه* توی نصب بعضی نرم افزارها هم به مشکل بر بخورید بخاطر اینکه توی مخازن نباشن
<salehi> man ta diroz mitonestam update konam
<dark-sun> salehi: جدولی توزیع‌های کانونیکال از طرف شرکت اعلام می‌شه صحت و سقمش با خودشونه
<dark-sun> جدول*
<dark-sun> salehi: ممکنه تا شش ماهه دیگه هم به روز بشه
<dark-sun> ممکنه هم همین امروز ۵ دقیقه پیش متوقف شده باشه!
<dark-sun> کار ما نیست شناسایی راز گل سرخ
<dark-sun> دوستان خوشکل من! دنبال یک ماشین مجازی سریع می‌گردم واسه ویندوز.
<dark-sun> دوستان خوشکل من! دنبال یک ماشین مجازی سریع می‌گردم واسه محیط ویندوز سرور.
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<dark-sun> !ping
<dark-sun> lubotu3: lll
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-23
<fvahid> 66/c
<Zpix> dorood bar hame
<Zpix> everplays: ostad jan dorood, khoobi?!
<Zpix> everplays: be dadam beres ke bichare shodam raft kenar!!! :(
<everplays> drood bar dude Zpix -e gol, chetorati?
<everplays> hehe! begoo ubuntu chi karet karde :D
<Zpix> everplays: dada upgrade kardam be 11.04 ba cd
<Zpix> everplays: hala boot nemishe !
<Zpix> everplays: bootloader 1 kernel e 38 dare baadesh ziresh neveshte previous kernels!!
<Zpix> everplays: hich koodoomam boot nemishan
<Zpix> everplays: in karo karde :D
<everplays> err! khob chi mige dude?
<everplays> message haye kernel ro check kardi?
<Zpix> everplays: az system log?
<everplays> are dude
<Zpix> everplays: khob dada system aslan boot nemishe ke man beram sys log ro bebinam
<Zpix> everplays: alan ba live 11.04 hastam
<everplays> Zpix, khob ba live bia mount kon dige dude :D
<herol3oy_> salam.man mikham ye eraee darbaraye SSH sare kelas bedam.. ye free SSH server mikham?
<herol3oy_> kasi midone chizi?
<Zpix> everplays: mohtaviate file grub ro bedam bebini
<everplays> Zpix, dude! alaan grub-e update mage nashode? load nemishe dige
<everplays> pas grub moshkel nadare age intori bashe
<Zpix> everplays: dada list e kernelha miad ama hich koodoom boot nemishan
<Zpix> everplays: mishe az too live hameye kernel ha ro pak kard va 1 ki reinstall kard hamin jadide ro?
<everplays> Zpix, are, mitooni nasb koni, ama dige niaz be pak kardan-e kernel haye ghabli nist dude :)
<everplays> Zpix, faghat age man jat boodam aval partition-e / ro mount mikardam bebinam too log-a chi peyda mishe
<Zpix> everplays: alan mount hast koja bayad beram ke bebinam?
<Zpix> everplays: ya age code dare begoo az terminal bebinam
<everplays> Zpix, partition-e age vase /var partition-e joda nazadi injas > /var/log/messages
<Zpix> ok
<everplays> check kon bebin chiz-e be dard bokhori toosh mibini ke chera boot nemishe
<narcislinux> chejor mishe ye conect sakht beyne mobile va pc jori ke pc naghshi shabihe bluetooth headset dashte bashe
<narcislinux> ?
<everplays> narcislinux, ba a2dp albate ham gooshi bayad support bokone ham bluetooth-e pc
<narcislinux1> everplays: mamnon
<narcislinux1> everplays: in alan dakht afzare ?
<narcislinux1> sakht*
<everplays> daghigh nemidoonam narcislinux1 :)
<narcislinux1> lol
<najme> salaam doostan
<najme> oon shortkat'e ke bahash az in zaban be oon zaban mirim ro az koja bayad biaram?
<najme> ghablan roo panel'e balaye desktop'am bood amma panel'am hazf shode ...
<najme> too ghesmate add to panel ham nist!!!!
<najme> the-light: shoma etelaee nadarid?
<the-light> najme: 1 applet e bayad esmi mesle keyboard layout dashte bashe
<najme> the-light: keyboard layout nadare!!! searchesh kardam! albate man peidash nakardam
<the-light> najme: dakhele Gnome mesle inke Keyboard indicator e esmesh
<majid> با سلام تنظیمات گیاچی  تو کدوم فایل ذخیره میشود؟
<majid> با سلام تنظیمات گیاچی  تو کدوم فایل ذخیره میشود؟
<majid> با سلام تنظیمات گیاچی  تو کدوم فایل ذخیره میشود؟
<fvahid> lotfan farsi nanevisid
<sara_> slm
<sara_> khobid
<salehi> سلام-من موقع نصب درایو روت رو زدم 50 گیگ و home رو باقیه هارد(450 گیگ) اگر بخوام یه سیستم عامل دیگه نصب کنم اطلاعات درایو home سر جاش میمونه؟
<sara_> یک سوال دارم کی کمکم میکنه؟
<sara_> اینجابرنامه نویسی کی بلده؟
<sara_> برنامه نویس نبود؟
<sara_> الووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
<sara_> کسی نیس اینجا؟
<sara_> اره میمونه
<fvahid> farsi nanevisid
<sara_> che ajab
<sara_> yeki peyda shod injaaaa
<narcislinux> salehi: hi , ye bar dighe fingilish begid ! fonta jabe jast
<narcislinux> !help | sara_
<lubotu3> sara_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sara_> ki mitone b man komak kone?
<fvahid> soaletoon ro beprosrsid
<narcislinux> sara_:  faghat soaletono beporsid plz
<salehi> man 2 ta drive daram(home-root) agar sysamel avaz she va root pak she etelate home sare jash mimone?
<sara_> barname nvisi ki balade?
<narcislinux> sara_:  injori ke miporsid mishe goft hame baladan
<sara_> khob che behtar k balad bashan
<narcislinux> salehi:  agar ba home kari nadashte bashid va faghat / ro pak konid na
<fvahid> sara_: inja hame barname nevisan
<sara_> yeki mikham b man komak kone
<narcislinux> salehi:  mikhayd dobare ubuntu ro nasb konid ?
<narcislinux> sara_: soaletono faghat beporsid , agar kasi balad bashe komak mikone
<sara_> plaes help
<narcislinux> :|
<sara_> ok
<sara_> soalam kheyli tolaniye inja jash nis
<fvahid> 3/c
<narcislinux> sara_: agar inja jash nist pas lazem nist biyayd channel :)
<sara_> i to tajziye vo tarahi algoritm moshkel daram nmidonam chetor kar konam
<narcislinux> sara_:  ok , mitonid berid be anjomane brname nevis
<narcislinux> sara_: http://barnamenevis.org
<sara_> ok
<salehi> narcislinux: taze ubuntu nasb kardam- kolan khastam bedonam.
<sara_> mikham onlain goftego konam
<sara_> yek moshkel ham adslam dare
<narcislinux> salehi:  are moshkeli pish nemiyad , mogheye partishen bandi home jadid ra jaye hamon home ghabli mizarid faghat tike format ro az jelosh bar midarid
<narcislinux> sara_:  khob beporsid ! :|
<sara_> i vaghti to netam age kasi az dail upe khate man estefade kone adsl i ghat mishe
<narcislinux> salehi:  dar vaghe nemisazid ! faghat tayin mikonid
<sara_> dar zemn modeme kabliye bisim daram
<sara_> tak port
<narcislinux> sara_: hmm nemidonam ! tala chek nakardam vali fek konam ghat nashe
<sara_> az sherkat porsidam mige bayad spiliter dashte bashi
<fvahid> sara_: bebinid vagti adsl darid va ham az tel estefade mikonid bayad az ye device dige ham estefade konid
<sara_> spiliteramam vasle vali bazam in tori mishe
<fvahid> sara_: hamoon spiliter doroste
<fvahid> sara_: khob az tarige spliter be dial up vase mishid?
<sara_> khob yek ghesmatesh b khate telephon vasle
<sara_> on 2ta portesham yekish b modeme on yeki ham k khaliye
<sara_> b jayi vasl nist
<sara_> na
<sara_> b koja vaslesh konam?
<fvahid> sara_: khob bayad az spiliter vasl shid
<sara_> rahnamayim konin
<fvahid> az khate telphon be spiliter az spiliter be modem dial up
<sara_> khob man otagham jodast dadasham az prizhaye dg telephon conect mishe
<fvahid> sara_: khob ye spiliter dige bekharid
<sara_> yani age man spilitero baz konam bdam b on moshkli nis?
<fvahid> onvagt telphon kar nemikone
<sara_> modeme i mostaghim b khat vasl she
<fvahid> sara_: masale kheili sadast
<sara_> telephon niyaz nadaram man
<fvahid> sara_: ham modem va ham tel bayad az tarige spiliter vasl beshan
<sara_> pas yani modemam mostaghim bdone s nmishe vasl she
<sara_> ok ok
<sara_> dadasham ham bayad vase dail upe khodesh spiliter bgire
<fvahid> sara_: bale :)
<sara_> ina hal shod vali c++chekar konam 3shanbe emtehaname
<sara_> niyaz daram kasi ba i in darso kar kone
<sara_> chon vaghaan yek jahayi gir mikonam
<narcislinux> fvahid: chera be spiliter niyaze?
<sara_> kash inam mese html inghad sade bod
<sara_> spiliter yek noyz gire
<fvahid> narcislinux: man khodam in moshkel ro dashtam va ba spiliter hal shod
<sara_> vase khate telephon
<narcislinux> fvahid:  yani be khatere noze ziyad khat ghat mishe ?
<fvahid> sara_: noyz gir nist
<sara_> pas chiye?
<fvahid> narcislinux: noyz gir nist spiliter yani joda konadnde
<narcislinux> fvahid: data ro migire ?
<sara_> shatel ino goft be i
<fvahid> sara_: man dagigan nemidonam chiye has mizanam yejoor data ro joda mikone mese filtee
<fvahid> sara_: filter
<narcislinux> fvahid: khob bedone Splitter che moshkeli pish miyad?
<fvahid> narcislinux: ino midonam ke pahnaye bande adsl ba tel farg dare
<sara_> bazi modema in dasgahe kocholoru nadare
<fvahid> narcislinux: spiliter in karo anjam mide
<narcislinux> sara_:  shoma alan bedone Splitter nemitonid connect shid ?
<sara_> ta hala emtehan nakardam!
<fvahid> narcislinux: man electronic khondam vali tahgig nakardam bebinam spiliter chikar mikone
<narcislinux> hmmm
<fvahid> narcislinux: man bedoone spiliter nemitoonestam connect besham
<sara_> u az adsl estefade mikoni?
<fvahid> bale
<narcislinux> fvahid: vali man az Splitter estefade nemikonam
<sara_> pas yek mobadelam bayad bashe
<fvahid> narcislinux: shayad khode modem spiliter ro dakhele khodesh dare
<sara_> to modeme u spiliter vasle
<fvahid> bale
<narcislinux> fvahid:  khob modem adsl make karesh hamin nist ?
<sara_> yani exernall nis
<fvahid> narcislinux: yeki az karash ine
<narcislinux> fvahid: khob pas Splitterbaraye chiye :D
<sara_> modeme man dasgahe spilitero joda to kartonesh dasht
<sara_> exernall
<fvahid> sara_: bale vase manam haminjoore
<fvahid> external
<narcislinux> khob manam dasht ! vali estefade nemikonam
<sara_> onayi k nadare az dakhel tosh in spiliter nasbe
<fvahid> narcislinux: modem az ertebate serial estefade mikone
<fvahid> narcislinux: toye ye ferekase khas
<sara_> vahid u chi mokhonid?
<fvahid> sara_: man electronic khondam
<sara_> khobe vase hamine inghad varedin
<sara_> narsic u chi khondin?
<fvahid> sara_: na man toye bahse modem vared nistam
<narcislinux> fvahid: ok tq :)
<fvahid> narcislinux: etela man az modem adsl ham gadr bood bebakhsid age nagese
<sara_> bahse modem male reshte mane pas shabake vo data
<sara_> na khahesh mikonam
<sara_> tonesti rahnamayim koni
<narcislinux> fvahid:  np , man daram ketabe network ro mikhonam ye modat dige miresam be in bakhsh onvaght ye natije migiram bet migam :)
<sara_> mrc
<fvahid> narcislinux: movafag bashi :)
<sara_> hala reshtat chiye?
<narcislinux> sara_: toye chanel ba karkasi ke sobat mikonid esme uzeresho bayad bezanid ta motevaje beshe , baraye in kar avale esmesho bezanaid badesh kelide tab
<sara_> barname nvisiru ki hala inja khob fule?
<narcislinux> hakasi*
<sara_> akasi?
<fvahid> sara_: soaletoon ro beporsid
<narcislinux> sara_: http://goo.gl/focdl
<sara_> fvahid: man niyaz b goftegoye onlain daram akhe
<sara_> narcislinux: in chiye?
<narcislinux> sara_: rahnemaye channel
<fvahid> sara_: alan online hastim
<sara_> narcislinux: man bare avalame omadam inja
<sara_> fvahid: akhe inja vase porsidane masale ham yakam mahdode
<narcislinux> sara_: :) yes midonam
<sara_> fvahid: nmitonam kod typ konam
<sara_> fvahid: u to reshtaton c++kar kardin?
<narcislinux> sara_:  link ro bekhon , akharesh gofte bara kodhaye tolani chikar koni
<fvahid> sara_: bale
<sara_> fvahid:
<sara_> narcislinux: ok
<sara_> man kheyli gashtam to google ta yek barname nvise herfe iy peyda konam k hamishe azash komak bkham vali b natije naresidam
<sara_> ta inke ba in chanel barkhordam
<sara_> in id mane khoshhal misham kasi komakam kone
<sara_> parastoye_ashegh_68@yahoo.com
 * narcislinux ey khoda 
<Zahra> lol!
<fvahid> :)
<narcislinux> bist bar migam on link ro bekhonid
<dingdangdong> inam IDe mane .. $#@!@dingi
<Zahra> sara_: age avaze gashtane donbaale yeki taa alan khodet talash karde boodi dige niaaz be kasi nadashti
<fvahid> sara_: bebin zahra narahat shod
<fvahid> Zahra: raees narahat shod
<fvahid> :)
<dingdangdong> Zahra: HiIIISssss!!
<sara_> to bahse elmi va residan b javabe soalam b har dari mizanam
<Zahra> dingdangdong: khodet his! oon ide to daari?! bebin mardom che id yaie daran! yad begir!
<Zahra> sara_: kollan age mikhaay be jaaiee beresi fekr kon tanhaaiee o kasi ro nadari
<Zahra> be joz google!
<dingdangdong> Zahra: :D deletunam bekhaDDdd
<sara_> man asheghe yagiriyam va hrki btone komakam kone darigh nmikonam
<sara_> yek soal
<narcislinux> sara_: lik ro khondid ?
<narcislinux> link*
<sara_> az on moghe kasi jikesh darnemiyomad vaghti id gozashtam hame peyda shodan?
<narcislinux> sara_:  linki ke beton dadam ra khandid ?
<fvahid> sara_: nabayad id yahoo ro midadi
<sara_> in id movaghate
<sara_> asli nis
<fvahid> sara_: farghi nadare kare dorosti nakardi
<narcislinux> sara_:  channel irc ghavanine khodesho dare  , bare avaleton hast ke miyayd  pas lotfan in ro bekhonid :) http://goo.gl/focdl
<dingdangdong> fvahid: :O what's wrong?
<sara_> ok
<sara_> sharmande
<fvahid> dingdangdong: http://goo.gl/focdl
<narcislinux> sara_: baraye taze vared moshkeli nist vali az in be bad reayat konid
<sara_> narcislinux:   in link   baz nmishe
<sara_> narcislinux: bashe chashm
<narcislinux> sara_: http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/IrcBehavior
<sara_> narcislinux: BZARID B HESABE NASHI BODANAM
<dingdangdong> fvahid: kojash? peyda nakardam ghesmate email ro
<fvahid> dingdangdong: hame nokat ro nemishe nevesht
<dingdangdong> sara_: bikhial baba ;) never mind
<narcislinux> dingdangdong:  neveshte ke inja chatroom nist :D in koli harfe
<dingdangdong> fvahid: /) khubi azizam?
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: heyf ke midunam khubi :D
<Zahra> dingdangdong: roozi ye ghaanoone jadid tasvib mishe kojaaye kaari?! mage nemibini jarimehaa cheghadr shode!
<fvahid> dingdangdong: khobam aziz
<RamtinA> doostan ye soal chejoor mishe smailies haye yahoo ro toye pidgin nasb kard?
<narcislinux> dingdangdong: ?! in ke goftid moama bod ?
<sara_> ok
<sara_> narcislinux: khondam vaghean sharmandam
<sara_> narcislinux: az hame ozr mikham
<fvahid> RamtinA: chi mikhay nasb koni?
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: noch!
<narcislinux> sara_: moshkeli nist , mitonid dar rabete ba eshkala barname nevisi be channele #barnamenevis ham sar bezanid
<RamtinA> Fvahid : smailehaye yahoo
<dingdangdong> man nafahmidam kojaye ghavanin neveshte nabayad email dad, baad in agha mige hame chio nemishe nevesht. estedlal dar hadde tim melli =))
<sara_> fvahid: yek moshkele fani dre laptabam
<fvahid> RamtinA: man hamchin estelahi nashnidam aval fek kardam eshtebah type kardi
<narcislinux> sara_:  vali behtare ke aval shoro konid be kar va khodeton sare masael kar konid bad age be moshkeli resididi google serch bezanid
<fvahid> sara_: begooo
<RamtinA> sheklak manzooram hast
<narcislinux> sara_: dar nahayat age peyda nashod beporsid :)
<fvahid> RamtinA: ahan
<RamtinA> :)
<RamtinA> bale
<sara_> vaghti ba dail up conect misham age lap tabamo bzanam shrzh net ghat mishe
<fvahid> RamtinA: man empathy estefade mikonam azoon sheklaka dare
<RamtinA> na sheklakhaye khode yahoo
<sara_> va akse in ghaziye ham hast
<RamtinA> fvahid: dare hamona ro?
<sara_> vaghti shrzhe conect nmishe
<Zahra> RamtinA: ye theme dare, too gnome-look search kon peydaash mikoni, bad bayad be pidgin add esh koni
<RamtinA> fvahid: mesle in http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Original+Yahoo+%26+MSN+Emoticons+4+Pidgin?content=59794
<fvahid> RamtinA: yeseri sheklak dare
<sara_> fvahid: motevaje soalam shodin
<RamtinA> fvahid: vase pidgin peyda kardam ama chetor add konam
<narcislinux> RamtinA: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,7850.0.html
<fvahid> sara_: na nashodam chon nafahmidam manzoret chiye
<RamtinA> fvahid: mERc
<RamtinA> :)
<sara_> fvahid: vaghti labtop to sharzhe ba dail up conect nmishe
<fvahid> RamtinA: empathy ro ham emtehan koni bad nist
<fvahid> sara_: kheili ajibe
<RamtinA> fvahid: CHASHM onam dare ba on kar konam behtare?
<fvahid> RamtinA: man az empathy khosham miyad
<sara_> az sherkatesh porsidam mige shayad moshkel narm afzari dare
<fvahid> RamtinA: nemidonam chon azash estefade nakardam
<fvahid> sara_: os shoma chi hast?
<sara_> dell
<fvahid> sara_: na az che system ameli estefade mikonid
<sara_> vista
<sara_> tahte dos
<fvahid> sara_: fahmidam
<sara_> win vista tahye dos
<fvahid> sara_: bebin hatman moshkel az ye jaye digas
<sara_> yani sakht afzari?
<fvahid> sara_: na fek nakonam
<sara_> windoso avaz konam hale?
<fvahid> sara_: che errory mide
<sara_> fvahid: win avaz she khobe?
<fvahid> sara_: error ro vasam begoooo
<sara_> fvahid: shomarasho yadam nis
<sara_> fvahid: ama fek mikonam mige modemo chek kon
<fvahid> sara_: khob on shomare ro toye google search koni hatam natije migiri
<sara_> mese vaghti k khate tell ghate ya modem vasl nis b khat
<fvahid> sara_: ye nokkte dige driver modem ro dobare nasb kon, boro khode site dell akharin driver ro download kon
<fvahid> sara_: az driver power managment ham mitoone bashe
<sara_> ok mrc
<fvahid> sara_: driver hatoo update kon
<sara_> fvahid: yani chikar bayad kard?
<fvahid> sara_: bebin driver laptop har chan vaght ye bar jadid mishe
<sara_> va yek chize dg
<sara_> chetori up konam?
<fvahid> sara_: shoma dirver ro uninstall mikoni badesh install
<fvahid> sara_: yani chi up konam?
<sara_> fvahid: to net ya ba cd
<fvahid> sara_: chi ro?
<sara_> install
<fvahid> sara_: az net download mikoni badesh roye file ejrayee cilick mikoni
<fvahid> sara_: albate in kare dovome avale on shomare error ro toye google search kon
<sara_> az tarighe manganet
<fvahid> sara_: bale
<sara_> aval unistall
<sara_> bad install
<fvahid> sara_: doroste
<sara_> b netam vasl basham dg
<fvahid> sara_: bale
<sara_> manzor az draivera hamon draivhaye c,d,f,e
<fvahid> sara_: na
<fvahid> sara_: na na
<sara_> pas kodomashe?
<sara_> fvahid: mishe adresesho daghigh vasam bgid k az koja shoru konam?
<fvahid> sara_: bebin har gateee ke toye laptop hast ye driver dare
<fvahid> sara_: driver vase modem, vga ,...
<sara_> ahan
<sara_> man hamasho b roz resani  konam
<fvahid> sara_: bale
<sara_> ok
<sara_> fvahid: mrc
<fvahid> sara_: khahesh mikonam
<sara_> va yeki dg inke man filtershekano az koja mitonam download konam?
<sara_> fvahid: kheyi  az saitha filter shodan
<fvahid> sara_: nemidonam az koja
<sara_> fvahid: vaghan b hadafam nmiresam harja miram vase karam safahat filtere
<sara_> va yek soale dg chera narm afzare c++ torbo4.5to labtabe5010 nasb nmishe?
<fvahid> sara_: man bahash kar nakardam
<sara_> kheyli sakhte c++
<sara_> man htmlo kheyli dos daram
<sara_> yek soale dg ham daram kheyli moheme
<sara_> fvahid: bporsam
<sara_> fvahid: har ki btone j bde mamnon misham
<sara_> i kheyli to net hastam va mitarsam balakhre sistemam ye rozi hak she chekar konam?
<fvahid> sara_: sitet?
<sara_> az tarighe idim k baz nashe tori nmishe
<sara_> fvahid: saitamo bgam
<sara_> narcislinux: u hastin?
<narcislinux> sara_: bale?
<sara_> soale mano mishe bbinid pasokh bdin?
<sara_> i kheyli to net hastam va mitarsam balakhre sistemam ye rozi hak she chekar konam?
<narcislinux> sara_: nemidonam !
<sara_> rahi nist ta khiyalam az hakera rahat sham
<z_> .
<Amin_> hi all
<Amin_> ;)
<ArmyHidden> Salam
<ArmyHidden> khedmat dostan
<alabd> aleikom salam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-24
<dark-sun> یو ملت
<ali_> salam  ubuntu 9.10 nasb kardam knare w7 nemitonam be internet vasl besham modeme adsl daram modem man ham fiberhome an1020-01t ast
<alabd> ali_: aleikom salam ,tuye ubuntu nemitunid vasl shid? ghablan tuye ubuntu kar kardid ba internet ?
<fvahid> ali_: moshkeletoon hal shod?
<ali_> yes man dar ubuntu mikhaham be internet vasl beshavam  conection ham misazam vali vasl nemishavam
<fvahid> ali_: ip gerefte?
<fvahid> ali_: khoroji in command ro baram benevis "sudo ifconfig"
<ali_> man alan ba yek computer dige be internet vasl hastam va lap tab man be internet vasl nist
<ali_> khroji comand link encap:ethernet hwaddr 54:42:49:03:b4:if up brodadcast multicast mtu:1500..........
<fvahid> ali_: ye ja neveshte ip address ono begooo
<fvahid> ali_: mitooni ip modem ro ping koni?
<ali_> age manzoreton inet addr:127.0.0.1
<fvahid> ali_: na on ip local host hastesh
<fvahid> asan midoni ip modemet chiye?
<fvahid> ali_: ip modem ro ping kon
<ali_> ye lahze lab tab ro be modem vasl kardam comand ro zadam 192.168.1.255 javabdad
<fvahid> ali_: na in nist
<fvahid> ali_: shoma aval bayad bedoni ip modem chi hast badesh toye hamoon renj ip be laptop bedi
<ali_> man ping kardam 192.168.1.1 dad to w7 renj 192 .168 .1.1 ro zadam vali toye ubuntu nemidonam koja bayad anjam bedam
<ArmyHidden> Salam Dostan
<danesh> سلام. فولدر فونت ها در اوبونتو چه نام دارد و مسیر دسترسی به آن چیست؟
<danesh> اوبونتو ۱۰.۱۰ منظورم است
<Zahra> danesh: /usr/share/fonts
<Zahra> age baraye current user ham bekhaay faghat ~/.fonts
<Zahra> dar zemn too ubuntu yaa distro haaye dige farghi nadare
<danesh> ممنون. به اوبونتو تازه واردم. دستور سطر اول پاسخ شما را باید به همان صورت در ترمینال وارد کنم؟
<Zahra> danesh: ooni ke man goftam masir bood na dastoor!
<danesh> ببخشید
<danesh> من راستش خیلی نمی فهمم که همین الان برای رفتن به آن مسیر چکار باید بکنم! یعنی چه جوری و از کجا باید به اونجا برم.
<danesh> تو ویندوز لعنتی خوب می دونستم چکار کنم
<Zahra> danesh: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugbasics.html
<danesh> خب! مطالب لینک تان را خواندم. یک سری فرامین است. ممنونم. منتها سوالم الان اینه که برای رفتن به مسیری که گفتید باید چکار کنم؟ باید مسیری را که گفتید تو ترمینال وارد کنم تا به مقصد برسم یا چی؟ ببخشید که خیلی خیلی خنگم!
<Zahra> danesh: alaki khodeto kheng khataab nakon! javaabe soaalet too hamoon link bood!
<Zahra> cd /usr/share/fonts
<danesh> خب! میخوام فولدر فونتهای ویندوز  را در اوبونتو داشته باشم. روی میزکار اوبونتو فولدری ساختم بنام مای وین فونتز و محتویات فولدر فونتز ویندوز را در آن کپی کردم. فولدر اخیر را که می خوام کپی کنم تو آدرسی که دادی نمیشه! چکار باید کنم؟
<mFat> danesh: /home/danesh/.fonts
<mFat> danesh: البته قبلش ahow hidden files رو بزن
<mFat> danesh: اینجوری فونتها برای کاربر خودت فقط نصب میشه. برای اینکه برای کل سیستم نصب کنی فولدر فونتهای سیستم رو با این دستور باز کن و بعد کپی کن:
<mFat> sudo nautilus /usr/share/fonts
<danesh> ضمن تشکر از سرکار خانم زهرا؛ ام فت عزیز طبق دستورت عمل کردم و شد! منتها سوالی پیش آمده و آن اینکه طبق دستور سرکار خانم زهرا هم به آن مقصد می رسیدم ولی عمل کپی انجام نمی شد! چرا؟
<danesh> آیا بخاطر این بود که آن مسیر را از طریق ترمینال نمی رفتم یا چی؟
<everplays> danesh, be khatere inke baraye copy too /usr/share/fonts bayad ba sudo kar koni ke karbar-et dastresi be oon directory dashte bashe
<danesh> تنها فرق ظاهری دستور شما و خانم زهرا برای من صرفا ترمینال بود والا مسیر و مقصد هر دو یکی بودند
<danesh> اورپلیز عزیز ممنون از توضیح ات؛ من این را نمی دانستم.
<danesh> حالا معلوم شد که چرا قبلا نمی شد!
<danesh> در هر حال از همه شما متشکرم و موفق باشید
<mFat> danesh: :)
<KaVeH> hello
<KaVeH> دستور جایگزین
<KaVeH> clearscreen
<KaVeH>  در لینوکس
<KaVeH> C++
<KaVeH> چیه؟
<KaVeH> کسی نمی دونست؟
<KaVeH> جایگزین دستور
<KaVeH> clrscr
<KaVeH> در C++
<KaVeH> توی  لینوکس
<KaVeH> من سرچیدم
<KaVeH> دستور
<KaVeH> نوشته بود
<KaVeH> system("clear")
<KaVeH> اما موقع کامپایل میگه
<KaVeH> wan not declared
<KaVeH> *was
<narcislinux> KaVeH: http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=clrscr+in+c%2B%2B+linux&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=cd1460aae309a635
<adba> hi
<danesh> سلام. ساعاتی پیش در مورد نحوه کپی کردن پوشه فونت های ویندوز در اوبونتو ۱۰.۱۰ راهنمایی کردید که از طریق ترمینال چطور اینکار را بکنم. آیا انجام اینکار منحصرا از طریق ترمینال میسر است و یا اینکه می شود بدون استفاده از ترمینال و خط فرمان به صورت مع
<KaVeH> danesh: بدون استفاده از اون هم
<KaVeH> میشه
<danesh> کاوه عزیز ممنون. لطفا بگو چطوری؟
<KaVeH> tooye widows midooni chetor font nasb mikonan?
<KaVeH> fona ro copy mikoni too pooshe ye font 2roste?
<KaVeH> inja ham hamintore
<KaVeH> miri too Homefolderet
<danesh> بله
<KaVeH> az Edit "show hidden" ro mizani
<KaVeH> poosheye ".font" ro peyda kon o copy con toosh
<KaVeH> ok?
<danesh> بله. لطفا کمی صبر کن
<danesh> در منوی ادیت گزینه شو هیدن را ندارم
<danesh> پیداش کردم. تو منوی ویو است
<KaVeH> ببخشید
<KaVeH> منوی
<KaVeH> ویو
<KaVeH> شرمنده
<danesh> من کوچک شما هستم
<danesh> خب. حالا اینجا پوشه .فونت نیست
<KaVeH>  /home/esme user
<KaVeH> inja
<danesh> پوشه های دسکتاپ داکیومنتز دانلودز میوزیک پیکچرز پابلیک تمپلیتز ویدیوز و اگزمپلز است باضافه
<danesh> دو آیکان دیگه که فکر کنم فایل هستند
<danesh> با نام bfonts.tar.gz و tahoma.tar.gz
<KaVeH> az che toziyi estefade mikoni?
<danesh> Û±Û°.Û±Û°
<KaVeH> توی چه مسیری رفتی؟
<danesh> Places > Home Folder
<danesh> که وقتی هوم فولدر را می زنم پنجره ای با عنوان danesh میاره
<danesh> که محتویات آنرا گفتم چیه
<KaVeH> danesh: خوب تو همون پنجره از ویو شو هیددن رو بزن
<danesh> آفرین
<KaVeH> پوشه ای با اسم
<KaVeH> .fonts
<KaVeH> پیدا نکردی؟
<danesh> خب. الان اینجا فولدرهای زیادی ظاهر شدند که هیچکدوم ".font" نیست
<KaVeH> .fonts
<KaVeH> s dare
<danesh> فقط یکی از اونها با نام .fontconfig است
<KaVeH> akharesh
<danesh> بله. یعنی اصلا اسمی نداره بلکه اسمش
<danesh> .fontconfig
<danesh> است
<KaVeH> نه
<KaVeH> بجز اون پوشه
<KaVeH> خوب من همیشه اینکارو می کنم
<KaVeH> حالا اگه تو پیدا نمی کنی نمیدونم دلیلش چیه
<KaVeH> شرمنده
<KaVeH> یکم صب کن
<KaVeH> دوستان جوابتو میدن بعدا
<MrFox> اگه تازه نصب کردی باید بسازی
<ali__> سلام من هنوز مشکل ارتباط با اینترنت رو دارم لطفا راهنمایی کنید
<ali__> با راهنمایی دوستان رنج آی پی خودم رو با رنج آی پی  آی اس پی یکی کردم ولی مشکل حل نشد
<ali__> salam man moshkel ertebat ba internet ro hanoz daram
<alabd> ali__: aleikom salam
<alabd> khorujie dasture ifconfig ro bezarid
<alabd> va modemetun dar hale hazer tuye os dige internet vasl mishe ?
<ali__> man renge ip ro dar w7 ba renge an dar isp yki kardam vali farghi nakard
<ali__> ble dar w7 vasl misham
<ali__> dar ubuntu vaghti kabl ro be computer vasl mikonam mzane conection estblished vali be hich sity vasl nemisham
<alabd> user password dadid ?
<ali__> bale
<ali__> man to w7 bray ertebat ba internet moshkel ndaram vali ubuntu 9.10 na vasl nemishamaya lazem ast ke karte shabke inja ham configure beshe age yes begin chetor
<alabd> bebinid aval bayad in dastur ro bezanid
<alabd> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.112 up
<alabd> alabte age karte shabakatun eth0 bashe
<ali__> man dar w7 zadam192 .168.1.115 hala inja agar 112 bezanam moshkel pish nemiad
<alabd> na tu range bashe o tekrari nabashe moshkeli nist
<ali__> error migire
<ali__> no such divice
<ali__> etho:error while getting interface flag :nosuch device
<alabd> ifconfig
<ali__> albate alan lab tab be modem vasl nist ha
<alabd> vasl konid
<ali__> khob bayad az shoma ghate besham
<alabd> khob pas aval dasturi ke dadam bezanid
<alabd> bad ham user password ro bedid baladid ?
<ali__> ifconfig ro zadam mizane inet addr:192.168.1.6 bcast:192.168.1.255 mask:255.255.255.0
<alabd> dobare matalebi le goftam ro bekhunid o anjm bedid
<ali__> chand bar anjam dadam vali...
<ali__> age jaee hast ke betond begid man anja moraje konam
<ali__> tehran jaeero sorag darid ke man betonam moraje konam
<alabd> tehran nistam
 * WhiteCrow1 bax salam
<alabd> علیکم سلام
<fvahid> Commercial Unix kernels often
<fvahid> introduce new features in order to gain a larger slice of the market, but these features are not
<fvahid> necessarily useful, stable, or productive
<fvahid>  By contrast, Linux doesn't suffer from the restrictions and the conditioning
<fvahid> imposed by the market, hence it can freely evolve according to the ideas of its designers
<fvahid> (mainly Linus Torvalds)
<fvahid> General Public License (GPL), you are allowed to freely read and
<fvahid> modify the source code of the kernel and of all system programs
<fvahid> kasi nazari nadare?
<narcislinux> !paste | fvahid
<lubotu3> fvahid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<narcislinux> :D
<fvahid> bi ehsas ha
<narcislinux> lol
<Zahra> fvahid: mikhaay kolle understanding the linux kernel ro copy kon taa bebinim chi mishe!
<fvahid> :)
<fvahid> in hefze
<fvahid> taze in mogadamash bood
<fvahid> 3/c
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-16
<samira> k
<PersianDev> hi
<PersianDev> everybody is here?
<PersianDev> salam
<PersianDev> kasi slackware kar karde?
<Roj> سلام
<Roj> تو ssh چطوری می تونم یه اسکریپت رو ران کنم
<Roj> یه چنتا دستور ساده bash
<aaaaa> salam dostan golam
<aaaaa> agha kasi mitone be man bege
<aaaaa> in wiki ke roye in site nasb shode che no wiki hasti?
<aaaaa> ye wiki dorosto darmon mikham
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-17
<Natanaiel> wow. inja che khalvat shode
<eiman> سلام به همگی شب بخیر
<eiman> کمک
<eiman> کمک
<eiman> کمک
<eiman> من برنامه dock cairo
<eiman> را نصب کردم داشتم تم هایش را بررسی می کردم
<eiman> که سیستمم هنگ کرد
<eiman> بعد که ریست کردم
<eiman> دیگه سیستم عاملم بوت نشد
<eiman> پیغام
<eiman> no operation system
<eiman> میده
<eiman> کسی
<eiman> نظری داره
<eiman> برای حل
<eiman> این مشکل
<eiman> ؟
<eiman> کسی نظری نداره؟
<man2man> سلام
<man2man> دستوری هست توی ترمینال بشه زد ping 4.2.2.4 بعد دو سه خط بره خودش تموم بشه دستور
<man2man> آخه تو ویندوز اینو میزدم بعد خودش تموم میشد
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-18
<man2man> من میخوام خودش سریع تموم بشه
<nixoeen> man2man: khob har moghe ctrl+c bezani tamoom mishe :)
<man2man> نه میخوام خودش تموم بشه
<nixoeen> man2man: dar in mavaghe miri too terminal, minevisi: man ping
<man2man> زدم چیزی حالیم نشد
<nixoeen> man2man: bad mikhuni bebini koja gofte ke tedadesho moshakhas koni
<nixoeen> man2man: miresi be -c
<man2man> خوب بعدش
<nixoeen> man2man: jolosh ino neveshte: Stop  after  sending  count  ECHO_REQUEST packets.
<nixoeen> man2man: in yani hamun chizi ke mikhay ;)
<nixoeen> man2man: pas minevisim: ping -c 4 4.2.2.4
<nixoeen> man2man: va bad az 4 bar dige ping nemikone
<man2man> مرسی بزار تست کنم
<man2man> خیلی خیلی ممنونم
<man2man> یه دنیا تشکر nixoeen
<nixoeen> man2man: khahesh
<nixoeen> man2man: englisito behtar kon age man-page ha barat gonge
<nixoeen> man2man: too computer ghadame avval yad gereftane englisi e be nazare man
<man2man> بله صد در صد
<man2man> چند وقته با گنویی
<man2man> ؟
<nixoeen> man2man: ba kodoomesh daghighan? ;
<man2man> اولین بار با چی بودی الان با چی؟
<nixoeen> man2man: avvalin bar ba DOS :)
<nixoeen> man2man: alan ham ya ba GNU/Linux ya MacOSX
<man2man> اه بت بر نخوره ها
<man2man> ولی از مک بیزارم
<nixoeen> man2man: man khodamam az MacOSX khosham nemiad ;) Baraye yek seri narm afzar haye khas lazemesh daram
<man2man> آها
<man2man> نکنه تدوینگر حرفه ای فیلمی با فاینال کات پرو کار میکنی
<nixoeen> man2man: vaghti bekhay ba chizi mesle Photoshop kar koni 2 ta gozine dari, Windows ya MacOSX. Man MacOSX ro entekhab kardam
<nixoeen> man2man: na, kollan 3 ta barname lazem daram! Lightroom, Photoshop, Logic
<man2man> واسه چی مک؟
<nixoeen> man2man: chon base esh Unix e va standard haye POSIX ro ra'ayat mikone
<nixoeen> man2man: sakhtafzaresham nesbat be baghie behtare
<man2man> ولی از نظر آزادی دنیای بسته تری رو بت میده اینطور نیست
<man2man> اگه ویندوز نرم افزارش بستس اپل کلا نرم افزار و سختش با هم زندونه
<nixoeen> man2man: mosallaman.
<nixoeen> man2man: har chizi hazineye khodesho dare. Agar vaght konam shoroo mikonam roo GIMP kar konam behtaresh konam, vali ehtemalan hich vaght nemishe
<man2man> البته این رو هم باید بگم دنیای گنو هم همچین شاخی نیست ها
<nixoeen> man2man: ya inke yek barnameyi shabihe Lightroom benevisam
<nixoeen> man2man: vali khob inha fogholade zaman bare, va zamanesho nadaram
<nixoeen> man2man: va mosallaman dar hadde unha nemishe
<nixoeen> man2man: man GNOME ro 10 barabar be MacOSX tarjih midam
<man2man> فکر کن بخوای با یکی از دوستات از طریق یاهو مسنجر وب بدی اصلا با مسنجرهای گنو سازگاری نداره
<man2man> باید بری گیوچی رو نصب کنی شاید بشه شاید نشه
<nixoeen> man2man: khob bejash miri ba Skype ke versione linuxesh hast
<man2man> من بخاطر بازی و یاهو فقط از ویندوز استفاده میکنم
<man2man> راستی اسکایپ نرم افزارش رو مخصوص لینوکس طرح نکرده
<man2man> فقط اومده با wine ادغامش کرده تحویل جامعه داده
<man2man> اون هم بیشتر بخاطره canonical
<nixoeen> man2man: na, ba Wine nist
<nixoeen> man2man: ba QT neveshte shode
<man2man> من توی یکی از سایت ها خوندمش
<nixoeen> man2man: ehtemalan ba TeamViewer eshtebah gerefti ;)
<man2man> شایدهم
<man2man> خب زیاد سرت رو به درد آوردم
<man2man> ببخشید  از کمکت هم یه دنیا ممنون
<nixoeen> man2man: khahesh
<nixoeen> man2man: shabet khosh ;)
<royaflash> salam bar dostan
<royaflash> soali dashtam
<royaflash> ba dastor w
<royaflash> ma mitonim befahmim che kasy ba ssh dar system hast
<royaflash> va hamchenin ba dastor who
<royaflash> hal chetori mitonim in fard ro log out konim (az system kharej konim )
<royaflash> ?
<the-light> hey dark-sun
<dark-sun> the-light✪ salaaam :)
<dark-sun> the-light✪ khoobi?
<the-light> dark-sun: chetori?
<dark-sun> the-light✪ mer60 khobam ;)
<the-light> dark-sun: ghorbanat khubam
<the-light> dark-sun: hava chetore aunja?
<dark-sun> the-light✪ bahaari, 1am dare garm mishe ;)
<the-light> dark-sun: agha batry laptop tamam e dige, man beram ta suspend nashode
<the-light> dark-sun: in kharab shode sarde!
<dark-sun> the-light✪ :) boro golam
<dark-sun> the-light✪ az khodet movazebat kon ;)
<the-light> dark-sun: babye ;)
<keivan> من نیاز به کمک فوری دارم. کسی هست کمک کنه؟
<keivan> من نیاز به کمک فوری دارم. کسی هست کمک کنه؟
<dark-sun> !ask | keivan
<lubotu3> keivan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<keivan> من نیاز به کمک فوری دارم. کسی هست کمک کنه؟
<keivan> I'm very sad
<dark-sun> lubotu3✪ slap him in the face, next time
<lubotu3> dark-sun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<keivan> I lost everything with a stupid rm -r command
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> keivan✪ خدا قوووت
<dark-sun> keivan✪ کجا بودی؟
<dark-sun> چی زدی؟
<dark-sun> :D
<keivan> چی میگی بابا؟
<keivan> زدم کل پارتیشن ویندوزو پاک کردم
<keivan> خودشم با
<keivan> rm -r /mnt/windows
<dark-sun> keivan✪ kare khoobi kardi
<keivan> چی کار کنم؟
<dark-sun> keivan✪ man behet eftekhar mikonam, hala mituni ba khiale rahat az linux estefade koni ;)
<keivan> من یه ۷ سالی هست که استفاده میکنم
<keivan> اینقدرم تازه کار نیستم
<dark-sun> keivan✪ :)
<keivan> داشتم یه اسکریپت مینوشتم اشتباه شد
<dark-sun> keivan✪ bebin va3 recovery az narm afzarhaee k hast estefade kon
<dark-sun> keivan✪ chizaee k tu linux hast, keifiate ghofl-shekaste ha ro nadaran :-"
<keivan> خوب به نظر شما از چی استفاده کنم؟ مهم نیست لینوکسی نباشه
<keivan> مشکل من اینه که هنوز نمیدونم چه بلایی سرم اومده
<keivan> یعنی آیا میشه همه چیزو به روز اول برگردوند؟
 * dark-sun be surate keivan  chak mizane... *kisht* *kisht* "drive windozet pak shode! mifahmi la'nati? paak shode! 'delete'!!"
<dark-sun> keivan✪ boro sare kuche ye narmafzare recovery begir, bia dorostesh kon
<fateme_> salam yeki komakam kone?
<dark-sun> !ask | fateme_
<lubotu3> fateme_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * dark-sun fek mikone alamate ? bayad ba ! avaz beshe... [farhangestan]
<keivan> ممنون
<dark-sun> keivan✪ khahesh mikonam, movafagh bashe refigh
<dark-sun> ;)
 * dark-sun walks out...
<amir__> salam
<Guest17228> salam
<Guest17228> hello4
<Guest17228> hello
 * dark-sun 's watching...
 * everplays pokes maour 
<maour> ای وای
<everplays> maour, natars! karit nadaram, nemikham mamoor biaram dare khoonatoon vase cheque-a
<everplays> :D
<everplays> salaam maour, chetori?
<maour> everplays: salam dude , khubam
<maour> everplays: to chetori ?
<everplays> zednam haji, dige poost koloft shodim
<everplays> maour, haji kollan fade shodi rafte-a, che khabar? che mikoni?
<everplays> haji in twitter-et ro rah bendaz
<maour> everplays: jedan ha , khodam ye modatiye too hamin fekram ke che etefaghi oftade
<maour> everplays: ok
<maour> everplays: to dar rafti akhe
<maour> identi.ca o facebooko ... hame ja ke baham boodim paridi
<maour> everplays: tehran ham ke miaym nemibinimet
<everplays> maour, haji facebook ke alaan halt-e, rasman faghat account-am ro negah dashtam, identi.ca ham kheyli ozash birikht-e
<maour> :)
<everplays> maour, haji tehran koja miri? chera amar nemidi pas?
<everplays> shomare ro dari ke haji
<maour> everplays: akharin bar ke zanget zadam fek konam khamoosh bood
<maour> shayad jadid dari
<everplays> maour, hmm, are hatman ghadimi-e ro dari
<everplays> alaan vasat /msg mikonam maour
<maour> اوکی
<maour> are ghadimiye ro dashtam
<maour> everplays: jashn ha ham ke nemibinimet
<everplays> maour, haji akharin jashni ke man amaresh ro dashtam release party-e KDE/Debian bood ke raftam
<maour> همم! نه یه اوبنونتیی چیزی بود این وسط
<maour> mehrdad ham bood
<maour> daneshgah khajenasir bood fek konam
<everplays> yadam nemiad dude, hatman amaresh ro nadashtam
<maour> hm, saret bad sholooghe
<maour> be jayee resid oon ghazaye , key dige nemibinimet ? ;)
<everplays> maour, hamoon ke dige develop nakonam? rele nashod dude, ba dollar-e 2000 mani bayad 250 million pool midashtam vase oon plan
<everplays> didam nemishe radif kardesh, sherkat merkat ro tatil kardam
<maour> everplays: to in harfo nazan ke tanam milarze
<maour> omidam to boodi
<maour> ma ke be jayee naresidim
<maour> fantezimoon to boodi :D
<maour> albate too donyaye hackeri
<maour> ;)
<maour> everplays: rah zyade dude , heyfe
<everplays> shookhi nakon dude, alaan vaziat-e u vase raftan oonvar kheyli behtar-e, shooroo kon resume-e befrest be sherkata ke developer mikhan, kase kooze ro jam kon boro oonvar
<everplays> man bayad aval in daneshgah-e baghali ro tamoom konam ke 3saal morkhasi gereftam / pichoondam
<maour> are kam kam bas raft
<everplays> maour, man parsal mitoonestam beram last.fm, vali sarbazi / money rele nabood beram :|
<everplays> maour, donbalesh bash, begardi 100% kari peyda mikoni ke az in kharab shode beri
<maour> everplays: khob ta ye modat pishe mitoonestam beram pishe mehrdad
<maour> everplays: jadidan mige ba irani ha moshkel daran
<maour> :p
<maour> sahabe sherkat ham ke iraniye!
<maour> fek kon!!!
<everplays> lol
<everplays> jedan kam kam bayad gerye konim
<maour> kheyli daghoon shode oza
<everplays> migam lug-a ro tabdil konim be heyat-e sine zani, mishe money ham gereft az shahrdari / ostandari
<maour> o shadid
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-19
<Man> Rosha jon
<Rosha> Man: yes ?
<Man> Rosha khobi asl midi
<Rosha> Man: man rosham hastam
<Rosha> hust this
<Rosha> just this
<Man> Rosha esm dokhtare?
<Rosha> Man: che farghi mikone ?
<Man> Rosha hala bego
 * Rosha yeki in doostemoon ro be chat room haye yahoo hedayat bokone
<Man> Rosha be chat dg ah
<Man> Rosha inja pa chi mikoni?
 * Man //////Rosha jan\\\\\\
<Rosha> Man: man pesaram, sibilam ham kheili kolofte ye kape risham daram. inja ham chat room nist ke oomadi donable gf migardi
<Rosha> Man: bekesh biroon
<Man> Rosha pas bego inja chi mikonin?
<Man> Rosha
<Man> Rosha
<Man> Bego dg
<Man> Rosha bego beram
<Rosha> Man: boro
<Man> Rosha bego inja chi mikonid ta beram
<Rosha> just fucking google it
<Man> Rosha yani chi?
<Man> Jende
<ali> سلام
<ali> من چجوری میتونم از طریق مسنجر پدجین به کنال آی آر سی اوبونتو ایران بیام
<ali> نمیدونید؟
<ali> پدجین ؟ IRC ؟
<ybrjkfc> hi ^)
<ybrjkfc> Hey. You'll celebrate the way ubuntu 12.04 ?
<davood> salam man niaz be ye downloader daram too ubuntu 11.10
<moh_> سلام
<moh_> سلام
<Sourena> salam be hame , 12.04 daghighan chandoum miyad ???
<Sourena> kasi nist ?
<Sourena> hanooz kasi rahii baraye faal kardan Voice Pidgin payda nakarde ?
<mohy> سلام
<Sourena> mohy # salam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-20
<esak> salam kasi inja PHP  kar karde? ya moshkel baram pish omade
<esak> #tehlug
<Man> alabd: AR_SOLi_ esak fzerorubigd Lham lubotu3 maour na3r salam
<na3r> Man, jan?
<maour> Man:  راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl
<na3r> esak, moshkelet chiye?
<esak> na3r ya code neveshtam en error ro mide
<esak> Parse error: syntax error, unexpected 'echo' (T_ECHO) in C:\Website\movie1.php on line 13
<na3r> esak, codeto inja bezar http://paste.pocoo.org/
<esak> na3r   http://paste.pocoo.org/show/584511/
<na3r> esak, khob to line 12 ye ; ja andakhti
<na3r> $myfavmovie=urlencode("life of brian")
<esak> eyval na3r. ya editor khob ke error ha ro rahnemaye kone soragh nadari ?
<na3r> esak, https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CH8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FList_of_PHP_editors&ei=UC6RT8uJDtCa-wbowfiWBA&usg=AFQjCNFGQHlMtwQhzPXWpjzJGKMCQT7f5w&sig2=o712ZFueM5BbmKhBzll4pg
<na3r> esak, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PHP_editors
<esak> midonam en listha ro na3r , man ke namitonam hamasho nasb konam. kodmesh behtare. aya editori ham hast ke error ro kamel tozeh bde ya rahnemaye kone
<na3r> esak, vala man khodam eclipse estefade mikonam va baraye debug kardan ham xdebug
<esak> na3r mage php debuger mikhad. xdebug chikar mikone
<na3r> esak, ye search bezani bad nemisheha :D
<na3r> esak, http://xdebug.org/
<amn> na3r man notepad++ estefade mikonam . mishe az en xdebug estefade konam ??
<na3r> amn, are rabti be editor nadare
<amn> khob alan en xdebug chikar mikone ? :-D error ha ro neshoon mide
<amn> na3r man xdebug ro down kardam hala chetori bayad estefade konam en ke ya file dll hast ?
<Man> Salam
<na3r> amn, http://xdebug.org/docs/install
<Man> Manam bazi midin
<Man> Wb
<Sahar-Norouzi> salam
<Sahar-Norouzi> man be komak niaz daram
<Sahar-Norouzi> dar mored redhat
<Sahar-Norouzi> salam
<Sahar-Norouzi> hi
<Sahar-Norouzi> hi
<Sahar-Norouzi> i have a problem with redhat !
<Sahar-Norouzi> friend
<Sahar-Norouzi> where u are?
<dark-sun> Sahar-Norouzi✪ salam
<Sahar-Norouzi> salam
<dark-sun> !ask | Sahar-Norouzi
<lubotu3> Sahar-Norouzi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sahar-Norouzi> ok
<Sahar-Norouzi> man ghablan ba ubuntu kar kardam
<Sahar-Norouzi> alan redhat nasb kardam
<Sahar-Norouzi> dark-sun
<dark-sun> Sahar-Norouzi✪ soal ro beporsid!
<Sahar-Norouzi> mogheie ke mikham vared redhat besham az man redhat login va pass mikhad
<amn> sahar-norouzi soalet ro bepors kasi balad bashe javab mide
<dark-sun> Sahar-Norouzi✪ user o pass ro tuye nasbe red hat miporse
<Sahar-Norouzi> kasi chizi midoneh
<Sahar-Norouzi> ok
<dark-sun> Sahar-Norouzi✪ moghe ee k oonja vared mikonin, bayad yad dashtesh konin
<Sahar-Norouzi> aha
<Sahar-Norouzi> user va pass dadam fekr konam ghalat emlaei dashtam
<dark-sun> :D
<Sahar-Norouzi> mamnooon
<Sahar-Norouzi> dark-sun
<dark-sun> Sahar-Norouzi✪ 2 rah dari, 1. nasb az dobare
<Sahar-Norouzi> 2 vomi chie
<Sahar-Norouzi> ?
<dark-sun> Sahar-Norouzi✪ 2. talash baraye recover kardane password// rahe sakht!
<Sahar-Norouzi> ok
<Sahar-Norouzi> man inkareh nistam
<dark-sun> :)
<Sahar-Norouzi> bye mamnoon
<dark-sun> Sahar-Norouzi✪ khahesh, movafagh bashin
<Sahar-Norouzi> man reshteh aslim web hast
<Sahar-Norouzi> bye
<dark-sun> web dige che reshte eeie?
 * dark-sun fek mikone ..oO{ reshte ham, reshte haye ghadim...}
<amn> na3r u python ham kar kardi ?
<na3r> amn, na motasefane
<amn> ba php ziad kar kardi? site tarahi kardi ?
<amn> na3r
<na3r> amn, bale chetor?
<amn> yaki az bache ha zohre ke inja ham bod migoft bara tarahi site python behtar az php hast. na3r
<amn> enam site ke skhate bodan na3r http://www.lxsameer.com/blog/
<amn> http://www.lxsameer.com/
<na3r> amn, nemishe goft ba kodom tarahi koni behtare
<amn> to site haye ke tarahi kardi ala ndarish man bebenam to net na3r
<amn> na3r
<esak> #tehlug
<omid> hi
<omid> kasi hast
<omid> ?
<omid> to 11/10 chetori mishe http vasl shod
<omid> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-21
<btral> salam
<btral> everplays: man ye pei chart lazem daram shabi in bashe http://nces.ed.gov/nceskids/graphing/classic/pie.asp nemitonam source code ro peida konam mitonid komakam konid?
<everplays> btral, dunno, too php ke mamoolan az pchart.sourceforge.net estefade mikonan
<btral> everplays: ok in ro didam http://www.amcharts.com/javascript/3d-donut-chart/ codesho mizanam ama chizi nemiare
<everplays> btral, bayad debug koni bebini koja eshtebah kardi
<btral> http://paste.scsys.co.uk/194449 ro man neveshtam ba komak in http://www.amcharts.com/javascript/3d-donut-chart/
<btral> everplays: debug? chetori?
<everplays> btral, bebin alaan in code-i ke zadi ye chiz-e kheyli sade js-e ke dari eshtebahi anjamesh midi
<everplays> to alaan oon ketabkhoone js ke chart mikeshe ro be safe ezafe nakardi, bad entezar dari betooni chart bekeshi
<btral> ok tnx
<btral> az koja befahmam esme librarish chie ke begiram?
<btral> everplays: ok shod tnx
<man2man> سلام
<man2man> میخوام روی درایوام رمز بزارم که هر موقع خواستم وارد بشم ازم رمز ریشه رو بخواد باید چکار کنم؟
<man2man> مثله اینکه اینجا خبری نیست؟
<esak> salam nixoeen. u ba python ham kar kardi ??
<nixoeen> esak: are
<esak> yaki az barobach migoft bara tarahi site ham python khobe, migoft bara hamechi khobe nixoeen
<esak> nixoeen
<Sefid_Par> Salam kasi bidar hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-22
<everplays> maour, salaam dude, haji bikhial-e identi.ca shodi? basi hal mide tweet-at ro adam mikhoone :)
<maour> everplays: :) , identi.ca ro daram vali fargh mikone ba twitter
<maour> everplays: javesh kolan fargh mikone :)
<everplays> maour, are, axaran bax mirror mikonan ama roo asabe, vase hamin kasai ke mirror mikonan ro follow nemikonam mamoolan
<maour> oonjoori live nist hal nemide
<somaye> salam
<somaye> kasi ba narmafzare satzo password hacking software kar karde
<somaye> ?
<somaye> can't anybody help me
<somaye> ?
<the-light> salam fzerorubigd
<fzerorubigd> the-light: salam
<the-light> fzerorubigd: chetori?
<fzerorubigd> the-light: mamnon
<the-light> fzerorubigd: key miay tehran bara namayeshgah?
<fzerorubigd> the-light: ye 4shanbe 5shanbe jome
<the-light> fzerorubigd: age chizi mikhay begiri bayad roozaye aval berim, harchand ketab ziadi in chand saal chap nashode.
<the-light> fzerorubigd: jomee man ok am
<fzerorubigd> the-light: bara avalin bar, man aslan chizi to zehnam nist har chi mikham online mikharam
<the-light> fzerorubigd:  bia ke bi archi daram mimiram vasate in slackware ia :D
<fzerorubigd> the-light: :D
<the-light> fzerorubigd: ba efazati o ... hamahang kardi bara namayeshgah?
<fzerorubigd> the-light: are
<fzerorubigd> the-light: hanouz daghigh na vali mishe goft :D
<the-light> fzerorubigd: jome ok an ya rooze dige?
<fzerorubigd> the-light: jome man bayad asresh bargardam.
<the-light> fzerorubigd: manam sobh miam asr miram
<fzerorubigd> the-light: man az 4 shanbe hastam ta jome
<the-light> fzerorubigd: tehran?
<fzerorubigd> the-light: are dige pas koja? namaieshgahe chi ro migi???
<the-light> fzerorubigd: hamun ketab, eftetahie jomast dige?
<fzerorubigd> the-light: khob man az 4 shanbe bad onjam
<the-light> fzerorubigd: yani 14om?
<fzerorubigd> the-light: taghvim nadaram. vali are. age 10 om jome eftetahie bashe man 14 onjam
<the-light> fzerorubigd: ok pas man khabaretun mikonam bebinam key o koja bashe
<fzerorubigd> the-light: ok
<numb95> salam
<jackcool> سلام دوستان
<jackcool> کسی هست که توی نصب اوبونتو وارد باشه؟
<jackcool> اصلا کسی اونجا هست؟
<centooos> jackcool, salam soalet chie?
<jackcool> سلام سنتوس
<jackcool> وقتی سی دی رو بوت میکنم تا یه جایی بالا میاد و بعد گیر میکنه!
<centooos> jackcool, koja dary nasb mikoni? ro chi gir mikone daghighan?
<jackcool> روی لپ تاپم که asus n55sf
<jackcool> یه صفحه بنفش میا بعد  کمی تکست و بعد یه جایی وای میسته که اگه درست یادم باشه determined kill 9 بود
<centooos> jackcool, che noskhey nasb mikoni?
<jackcool> 10.04 و 11.10 و 11.10 64 بیتی همه شون همین مشکل رو دارن!
<centooos> jackcool, cd live az har toozii age dary test kon bbin bazam bala nemiad?
<jackcool> slackware nasb mishe vali moghe load shodan yeki dar mioon hamin error ro mide!!! vali hade aghal nasb mishe!
<jackcool> ostadam migoft ke be chipsete mainboard gir mide!!!
<jackcool> chetor mitoonam moghe nasb taein konam ch chizaaei ro test kona va ch chizaei ro bi khial she?
<centooos> jackcool, ehtemalesham hast k moshkelet in bashe. age moshkel in bashe nemitoni kary koni k nare chek kone k.
<centooos> jackcool, man nemidonam chera in etefagh miofte age dostane dg betonan komaket konan. man to in mored nemidonam.
<Sourena> salam , bbakhshid dar che mord ? man dir residam
<jackcool> Ok tanx centooos. ye soal dige:
<jackcool> salaam sourena, ye moshkel too nasbe ubuntu dashtam
<Sourena> jackcool , kojaie nasb ?
<jackcool> moghe nasb onjaei ke safhe banafsh miyad va badesh text miyad, ye kami joolo mire va bad ghofl mikone!!!
<Sourena> jackcool , man faghat 2 bar in moshkel ro didam , 1: cd moshkel dasht ke az flash estefade kardam , 2: system khyli khyli az nazar sakht afzari paiin bood o moshkel dasht
<jackcool> na cd moshkel dare na system paeine!!! cpu core i7 ram 8 vga 2gig va ...
<jackcool> in ro negah kon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860289
<jackcool> OK?
<Sourena> ص۸
<Sourena> w8
<Sourena> jackcool , begher az UBUNTU hich os digeii ro test kardi ???
<Sourena> jackcool , man vali bishtar be CD shak daram chon vase khodam o dostam pish omade migam ye bar ham az Flash boot kon test kon  az nazar Speed usb behtare
<Sourena> jackcool, live bala tounesti biyari bedone moshkel ?
<jackcool> na aslan ba live bala nemiad!!
<jackcool> az cd motmaein bash!!!
<jackcool> man khodam be tanzimate hard shak daram!
<jackcool> sata mode manzorame ya in service haye jadid ke esmeshoon yadam nemiad!
<Sourena> jackcool,  shoma hala ye bar ba flash test kon , mage laptop nist ?
<jackcool> are vali chetor baya bootablesh konam?
<jackcool> chetoor roo felash berizam?
<Sourena> jackcool, khyli rahate khode UBUNTU moghe download to sitesh ye amoozesh dade vali man az UnetBooting estefade kardam
<jackcool> software windows?
<Sourena> jackcool , ye lahze sabr kon behet link bedam
<jackcool> Ok, Tanx.
<Sourena> jackcool , http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Sourena> Win ro az bala DOwnload kon
<Sourena> khodesh ham tozih dade vali bara in ke ye dor ham man begam
<Sourena> dovomin gozine ro tik bezan "Diskimage" badesh file image ubuntu ro open kon akharesh ham Drive Flash ro entekhab kon o "OK" kon
<Sourena> jackcool , be hamin sadegi be hamin khoshmazegi
<jackcool> Ok, bayad setup mainboard ro ham ro usb tanzim konam? felash chand gig mitalabe?
<Sourena> jackcool, CD ubuntu ro Down karde boodi ?
<Sourena> jackcool , agar CD bood 1 gig ham az saresh ziyadi hastesh vali agar DVD Down karde boodi ye 8 mitalabe
<Sourena> jackcool, are MainBord ro aval disk ro bezar ro flash baadan to first flash ro mibini o mituni 1 bezarish
<Sourena> jackcool , be ehtemal ziyad javab mide o bala miyad chon az BOOT Unet bara Boot shodan estefade mikone
<jackcool> mage cd ba dvd fargh dare. man ye iso down kardam ba 700 mb. naneveshte bood ke dvd ya cde!!!
<Sourena> jackcool , hamoon CD hastesh
<Sourena> jackcool ,1 gig ham az saresh ziyadiye
<jackcool> Ok, in xbuntu , kbuntu va ... che fargh daran ba ham?
<Sourena> jackcool, har kodoum ye tozi hastan az roye UBUNTU ke taghirate Sefareshi daran masalan Kubuntu ba desktop KDE hastesh
<jackcool> OK, ye version khob ke besh vase system amel roosh hesab kard kodume?
<jackcool> vase lap top mikham.
<jackcool> dar hade server nemikham. mikham karaye mamooli ro ra bendaze
<Sourena> jackcool, manzooret ro vazeh tar mishe begi ?
<jackcool> dar hade server nemikham. mikham karaye mamooli ro ra bendaze
<Sourena> jackcool, manzooret ye Distro khob vase karaye mamooli o rozane ke bahash betuni kar koni hastesh ?
<jackcool> Ok, Exactly!
<Sourena> jackcool, man khodam Fedora , mint , Kubuntu , Ubuntu Studio , UBUNTU  ro test kardam be tazegi va hanoozam vasvase misham ke baghi Distro hari ham test konam vali fargh Anchenan nadaram man bazam be UBUNTU bargashtam
<Sourena> jackcool, shoma hamin Version desktop UBUTNU ro nasb konid ham mitunid bahash SERVER rah bendazid
<jackcool> Ok, man miram nasb konam, Email eto age khasti bede natije roo vasat Email konam ke nasb mishe ya na!!!
<jackcool> Az moarefi narm afzar va komaki ke kardi mamnoonam.
<Sourena> jackcool , Email nmikhad hamin ja biyay bishtar vaghta hastam , taze bade nasb ham shayad vasat Soali pish omad va ya aslan na Hamintori inja sar bezan ke shayad kase digeii mesle U az in moshkel dashte bashe  ye rahnamaeii konish
<Sourena> jackcool , Your Welcome
<Guest30328> کسی اطلاع نداره
<Guest30328> اصلا کسی هست تا با او تبادل نظر کرد
<Sourena> Guest30328 , befarmaeiid
<Guest30328> سلام سورونا
<Sourena> Guest30328 , salam befarmaeiid
<Guest30328> شما درباره رسیور اطلاعات دارید
<Sourena> Guest30328 , na jeddi khodet bego in che rabti dasht be UBUNTU ? , na nadaram
<Guest30328> شما در چه زمینه ای اطلاعات دارید
<Sourena> Guest30328 , hichi
<Guest30328> ببخشید میتونم میزان تحصیلات شما رو بدونم و رشته نحصیلی تون رو
<Guest30328> ببخشید دوست ندارید جواب سوال رو بدید اشکالی نداره
<Guest30328> میتونم بدونم چند وقته با این سایت اشنایی دارید من تازه امشب وارد شدم و اطلاع دقیقی دباره نوع فعالیتش ندارم میشه منو راهنمایی کنید
<Guest30328> salam
<Guest30328> کسی نیست با من صحبت کنه
<Guest30328> سلام شهرزاد
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-15
<btral> salam
<btral> mishe komak konin in ro dl konam?
<btral>  in link ro nemitonam download konam
<btral> urlblacklist.com/cgi-bin/commercialdownload.pl?type=download&file=bigblacklist
<btral> shoma mitonin
<ali> Hi
<anoNxeRo> hi
<ali> salam
<MGH> من می خواهم با استفاده از برنامه XchatIRC به این کانال متصل بشم، کسی از دوستان تنظیمات رو یاد داره؟؟
<MGH> man mikham ba estefade az barnameye XchatIRC be in chanal motasel besham, kasi tanzimatesh ro balade?
<anoNxeRo> MGH, ctrl+c ro bezan
<anoNxeRo> MGH, to ghesmate network
<anoNxeRo> boro samte freenode
<anoNxeRo> bad vaghti vasl shodi bezan /j #ubuntu-ir
<MGH> <anoNxeRo> ok, w8 plz
<MGH> <anoNxeRo> very very thank youu
<anoNxeRo> np
<anoNxeRo> MGH, beri to edit to favorite channel #ubuntu-ir ro benevis ya inke to channel list rosh right click kon bezan add to favorite, ta auto join beshi
<MGH> <anoNxeRo>  dastet tala, anjam dadam
<anoNxeRo> np
<mahdi67> komak?
<mahdi67> kasi hat?
<mahdi67> help me?
<MHA152> سلام
<MHA152> mahdi67::شما کمک می خواهید؟
<MHA152> mahdi67:هستی؟
<kouhyar> ubuntu nemidon chesh shode dg bala nemiyad ye safhe siyah miyad hich erroriyam nemide chikar konam??
<MGH> برای برنامه نویسی وب، کدوم زبان قوی تر و تو شرکت های بزرگ دنیا کاربرد داره؟
<saaber> MGH: bastegi dare! dar hale hazer: Java C#.Net PHP Python Ruby :) akhiran 2 ta dg ham oomade
<MGH> <saaber> az beyne PHP Python vs Ruby, kodom yeki yad girish asontar va shey garahish behtar va ketabkhone haye bishtari dare
<MGH> <saaber> chon ba har kodomeshon, site haye shakhi sakhte shode
<saaber> MGH: bale, ba PHP forsathaye shoghli bishtari be nesbate baghie darid
<MGH> <saaber> php: facebook, wiki Ruby: github and twitter Python: google and nasa
<MGH> <saaber> man be fekr kharej az iran hastam ;)
<saaber> python: youtube, instagram, pinterest, dropbox, reddit, ...
<saaber> MGH: ^
<MGH> <saaber> man php ro ke yad daram
<saaber> MGH: amma python baraye barnamehaye sazemani estefade nemishe
<saaber> MGH: ruby ba python va php ziad fasele dare
<MGH> <saaber> ama chon shey garahish yekam zahif hast, mikham yeki dige ro yad begiram
<saaber> MGH: sheygaraei dg mohem nist
<MGH> <saaber> vaght darid baram yekam tozih bedid?
<saaber> MGH: mohem framework ha va library ha va kollan tools haey ke zaban dare + community + ...
<saaber> MGH: php kheili kheili kheili bish az niaze shoma OO support mikone
<saaber> *tool ha
<saaber> ;)
<MGH> <saaber> yahni az ruby va ... baraye barname nevisiye web ghavitare?
<saaber> MGH: PHP az aval baraye web amade, amma ruby va python general purpose boodan
<MGH> <saaber> ok
<saaber> MGH: tedade frameworkhaye neveshte baraye php be tedade hasharate zamine
<saaber> MGH: albatte hich harfe motlaghi ham nemishe zad ke kodoom behtarine ;)
<MGH> <saaber> pas be hamin php bechasbam?, albate python ham kam framework madare, framework haye mahrofe php 20 ta bishtar nemishe
<MGH> <saaber> shoma ham barnamenevisiye web mikonid?
<saaber> MGH: baraye python ham Django, Flask, Pyramid, Zope maroofan
<saaber> MGH: baraye Ruby ham daghat ROR
<saaber> *faghat
<MGH> <saaber> mitonam khososi ba ham harf bezanim?
<saaber> MGH: inja hame mahraman :)
<MGH> <saaber> manzoram in bood, ke page alaki shologh nashe
<MGH> <saaber> php ta alan har chi khastam be man dade, ama to bahzi az masahel ro ahsab hast
<saaber> MGH: negaran nabashid
<MGH> <saaber> be nazare man php to bahse shey garahi kheli bad pish rafte
<saaber> MGH: albatte doroste vali bedoonid alan OO aslan masaleye mohemmi nist! kesi be joziatesh tavojhi nadare be oon sorat, an chizi ke dar daneshgah esrar dashtan too web motefavete
<MGH> <saaber> man az tajrobeye khodam goftam, nesbat be java php to on mabhas zahif hast
<saaber> MGH: oon ke bale, java pure OO hast
<MGH> <saaber> va chon alan faghat php kar mikonam, delam mikhast ke shey garahish to hamoon maye ha bashe, dar kol khodam ham asheghe php hastam, ham delam mikhad ke ye zabani ke syntax e jaleb tari dashte bashe entekhab konam
<saaber> MGH: Python o Ruby ham dar hadde java nistan
<saaber> MGH: oon chizi ke mohemme yad begirid chetor az php behtarin estefade ro bebarid va hatman hatman ba framework kar konid
<MGH> <saaber> yek jahi khondam ke ruby kolan syntax tamiz tary dare va az php to bahse web ghavitar hast va sorate roshdesh bishtar
<MGH> <saaber> baraye hamin be in mabhas alaghe mand shodam
<MGH> <saaber> vagar na khodam ham zend Framework ro yad daram ham daram ye cms baraye sherkat minvisam
<MGH> <saaber> bahse kheyli jalebe bodd, mamnoon ke vaghteton ro baraye pasokh be man gozashtid, pas bechasbam be hamoon php khodemoon ;)
<saaber> MGH: in chizi ke goftid sehat nadare!
<saaber> MGH: khahesh mikonam
<saaber> MGH: movafaght bashid
<MGH> <saaber> ok, mamnoon, rasti nagoftid ke shoma ham web dev hastid?
<saaber> MGH: age khoda ghabool kone :D
<MGH> <saaber> php?
<saaber> MGH: php va python
<MGH> <saaber> kodom ro bishtar kar mikonid, yahni khodetom kodom ro bishtar dost darid?
<saaber> MGH:  Python ro kheili bishtar doost daram
<MGH> <saaber> mitonam beporsam chera?
<saaber> MGH: php be nesbate python man aslan zaban be hesab nemiaram, na be lahaze syntax na be lahaze raveshhash :D
<saaber> http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html
<MGH> <saaber> yahni faghat be khatere inke mishe app ham bahash nevesht, ya na vase inke to web ghavitar hast?
<saaber> MGH: kollan donyaye python ba php motefavete
<saaber> MGH: ghavitar kalemeye mobhamie, kesi be kar nemibare
<saaber> MGH: in noe sohbatha tooye irani ha rayeje na kharej
<saaber> MGH: oonja migan begard bebin chi be dardet mikhore
<saaber> ;)
<MGH> <saaber> midonam saretoon ro be dardavordam, ama mishe begid chera shoma az python bishtar khosheton omade?,
<MGH> <saaber> nakone karmande google hastid. :)
<saaber> MGH: khob mesle inke beporsi chera yeki C# ro bishtar az PHP doost dare! nemishe pasokhi dad
<saaber> MGH: shoma tooye python bishtar say mikoni ba java moghayese koni ta php
<MGH> <saaber> ba python to zamine web kar mikonid ya app?
<saaber> MGH: har 2sh
<MGH> <saaber> OK, very very thank you, good luck, ensha allah betonim ye rooz jobran konim ;)
<saaber> MGH: :) ;)
<philipballew> nice to see some action in here
<saaber> Spirits :D
<MHA152> سلام
<saaber> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-16
<MHA152> سلام
<MGH> saaber: speed e ejraye ye barnameye chand hezar khati ke tavasote barnamenevis haye herfeii to zaban haye php Ruby Python neveshte shode, che tori hast?
<MGH> <saaber> ?
<saaber> MGH: khob bishtar bastegi be manteghe barname darad
<saaber> MGH: kheili parameter haye mokhtalef va motadedi inja matrah hast
<MGH> <saaber> khob fekr kon ye bazi online mesle travian ro ba kodom zaban benvisi behtar hast?
<saaber> MGH: momken ast yek code ro agar dar zabane digar be shiveye digari piade konid pasokhe behtari daryaft konid
<saaber> MGH: ba har 3 mitavan nevesht :)
<saaber> MGH: oon chiza ke in roozha bishtar matrah hast bahse Architecture e barname ast
<saaber> MGH: zaban kheili mahdoode amma Memari na!
<MGH> <saaber> midonam aziz ke ba har 3 mishe, manzoram in hast ke 3ta barnamenevis e herfeii ke midonan che sakhtari ro bekar bebarand, va har kodom ba yeki minvise,
<MGH> <saaber> ok
<saaber> MGH: man ghablan barha in mavaredi ke shoma mifarmaeed moroo kardam, amma az hame bozorgan shenidam ke abzar mohem nist , memari va sakhtare barname shoma mohem ast
<saaber> *moroor
<MGH> <saaber> ok, pas intoor, damet garm
<saaber> MGH: facebook mohem nist ba che zabani neveshte shode! zabane php shayad kheili kamtar az 10 % dar facebook naghsh bazi mikonad ;)
<saaber> MGH: khahes )
<saaber> h
<MGH> <saaber> ye soal e dige, be nazaret alan agar ye bazi online tolid beshe bazdehi dare, sabke travian, ama marboot be jang haye ayande
<MGH> <saaber> chon be nazare khodam in sabk bazi ha dige ghadimi shode, va az tarafe dige ham mishe goft ke eshbah shode
<saaber> MGH: noavari dar senario ha dashte bashad bale, khoob ham
<saaber> MGH: afarin sabk mohemme
<MGH> <saaber> hodod 5 toman baramoon kharj dare, mitarsim ke bahd natone bazdehiye khobi dashte bashe
<MGH> <saaber> mikhahi dastan ro barat send konam ye nazar bedi?
<saaber> MGH: dastan kheili mohemme! agar gharar bashe haman chizhaye ghadimi ra ba graphice jadid masalan dar ayande piade konid momken behtar az travian javab nagirid
<MGH> <saaber>, na dastanesh ke taghriban tak hast
<MGH> <saaber> albate man 2sal pish inkar ro shoroh kardam
<MGH> <saaber> va parsal ham bekhatere pol majbor shodim bezarim kenar, ama zade be saram ke 2bare edamash bedam
<saaber> MGH: khoob ast, har chi ke khoob az az baghie bardar var har chi ke bad ast bardar, bar sorate(speed) bazi biafza ke amele kelidi ast, be joziat tavajo kon, dastane ziba va chand bo'di dashte bash
<saaber> *har chi ke bad ast hazf kon
<MGH> سال 2050 است و سازمان ناسا از پایانی تلخ برای زمین خبر می دهد؛ برخورد شهابی به زمین
<MGH> هرج و مرج و ترس از مرگ ملت ها را مایوس و افسرده کرده است
<MGH> در این بین شایعاتی در مورد کشف یک سیاره دیگر که دارای حیاتی همچون زمین است شنیده می شود
<MGH> "گفته می شود که کشورهایی(اتحادیه ای) در حال اماده سازی هستند تا سفینه هایی ساخته و مهاجرت کنند"
<MGH> دوباره امید به زندگی در بین ملت ها ایجاد می شود؛ سران دولت ها شروع به مذاکره با آن کشورها می کنند؛
<MGH> اما به دلیل منابع کم بر روی آن سیاره؛ سران اتحادیه به هیچ وجه حاظر نیستند که اطلاعاتشان را در اختیار دیگران قرار بدهند و در حال ساخت سفینه های بزرگی هستند تا زودتر مهاجرت کرده و خود صاحبان آن سیاره بشوند
<MGH> و این عمل اتحادیه؛ دیگر کشورها را به خشم اورده و هر کشوری سعی می کند تا به اطلاعاتی در مورد آن سیاره و تکنولوژی ساخت سفینه دست پیدا کند و بدین گونه جنگی بزرگ شروع می شود(جنگ جهانی 4)
<MGH> با شروع این جنگ جهانی کشورهای ضعیف و کوچکتر با یکدیگر متحد شده و اتحاد های زیادی ایجاد می شود
<MGH> که هر اتحادی سعی می کند تا....
<MGH> آیا قبل از نابودی زمین؛ اتحاد دیگری می تواند اطلاعاتی بیابد؟
<MGH> آیا ان ها موفق به ساخت سفینه ها و مهاجرت می شوند؟
<MGH> کدام اتحاد نجات خواهد یافت؟
<MGH> <saaber> in dastane avaliyash hast, bahd ye taghirati dadim, ke dastan jaleb tar shod, ama nemidonam koja savesh kardam ;)
<MGH> saaber dastane kamel bazi ke item ha va ghavanin e ejraye bazi ro moshakhas mikone ro ham neveshtam, ama kheyli tolani hast
<saaber> jaleb bood
<centooos> nadidam dar morede chi harrf mizanid ama asheghe dastan haye fazaiiam , dastanes bahal bod edame bede:)
<MGH> <saaber> in bazi kheyli noavari dare, masalan banke jahani dare, ke ghaymate roze tala ro misanje va momken hast ke arzesh poli keshvare to paiin biyad
<saaber> MGH: oh oh mragheb bash age inghadr pichide koni piade sazish kheili sakht mishe
<MGH> na etefaghan
<MGH> <saaber> man hata nesfe algoritm hash ro ro kaghaz neveshtam
<MGH> <saaber> hata code nevisish ro ham shoroh katdam, ama chon espanser nadashtim motevaghef shod
<saaber> MGH: code nevisi in noe baziha be khatere request haye besiar bala fekr mikonam sabke khassi dashte bashe
<saaber> MGH: mesle ye site mamooli nemitooni code bezani
<MGH> <saaber> are, baraye hamin ye system caching e kheyli jaleb barash tarahi karde boodam
<MGH> <saaber> ye ki dige az chiz haye galebe dige in hast ke in bazi az map e donyaye vagheii ba yekam taghir erate khas estefade mikone
<MGH> masalan baraye anjame mohasebate harekat az formulhaye GPS estefade kardam
<MGH> <saaber> ;)
<saaber> manzooram az code nevisi bahse threads, micro threads, green threads, event-driven , async , ... inchizast
<MGH> <saaber> man code haye travian ro ham ye negah zadam, male onha ham tarahish kheyli zahiff bood, faghat motmaen hastam ke server haye shakhi daran
<saaber> MGH: movafagh bashid inshalla
<MGH> <saaber> man bahzi az estelahati ke gofti ro hata nashnidam,  ;)
<MGH> <saaber> sareet ro be dardavordam, hala be nazaret momken hast ke in bazi ja baz kone?
<saaber> MGH: rastesh nemidoonam, shayad ba bonyade bazihaye rayanei mashverat koni komaket konand
<MGH> <saaber> ok, hatman, mamnon ke komak kardi, ty very much
<saaber> hatta gar ham ja baz nakone avazesh tajrobeye bozorgi to masaele fanni be dast miari
<saaber> MGH: khahesh
<MGH> <saaber> good luck and bye
<MGH> <saaber> 5 toman faghat bayad bedam be graphist
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-17
<hamedz> hi
<javacoder> vaghti 1 app ee 1 connection tcp ijad mikoneh to packet tcp/ip ip va port maghsad ro vared mikoneh va ersal mikoneh be OS va OS ham mideh be modem hala vaghti ba iptables hameye tcp port haro be 1 port forward konim unvaght tcp packet ip va port ee vared (destination (ya hamoon maghsad)) mishe ke tavasoteh iptables dareh forward mishe ya bazam ip:port target ro mishe to tcp/ip packet ha did ? da halateh forward tavasoteh iptable
<javacoder> s ip:port destination chi mikhureh ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-18
<MHA152> qt-ir
<abbas> salam
<abbas> bbkhshid ke kheili aghab uftadeam vali ikhastam bedunam ubunto chtor va ro che goshihayi nasb mishe
<abbas> ?????????????
<abbas> aghean mamnoon az rahnamayitoon
<centooos> abbas: soale khieli khobi kardy
<centooos> abbas: manam nemidonam vaghean
<abbas> khodam ye chizayi fahmidam
<abbas> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appbuilder.u14410p30729
<abbas> http://azadrah.net/2012/02/install-ubuntu-on-android-devices/
<centooos> mersi wase manam jaleb bod ;)
<abbas> bye bacheha
<abbas> ;)
<centooos> bye :)
<hs366> wazzzzuppp!!!!
<hs366> javacoder-,
<javacoder-> hs366: what happen ?
<hs366> hey dude
<hs366> mokhlesim
<javacoder-> ;)
<javacoder-> TCIGSM: PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING
<hs366> bad az chand vaght bargashtam irc bebinam che khabare.. hame ja sooto koore lol
<javacoder-> hs366: kolan inturi nis channel ma biai poreh taharokeh :D
<hs366> ?
<javacoder-> TCIGSM: PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING
<hs366> che channeli ?
<javacoder-> 5hit
<hs366> hamin server ?
<javacoder-> alan bache ha nistan ama mian
<javacoder-> areh
<hs366> ok alan join misham onja
<bayat> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-19
<Erfan13> is any body there?
<prp-e> !stfu
<lubotu3> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<mahdi67> salam
<mahdi67> kasi hast
<mahdi67> ?
<mahdi67> komal
<mahdi67> ?
<mahdi67> hi
<mahdi67> help me?
<mahdi67> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?
<mahdi67> kooooooooooooooooooooooomak?
<mahdi67> کممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممک؟
<mahdi67> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<shahedi> hi
<shahedi> kasi mitne komakam kone ?
<MHA152> shahedi:چه کمکی می خواهی؟
<shahedi> man mikham ubonto nasb konam
<shahedi> eror
<shahedi> cpu kernel mide
<shahedi> to mohite boot
<shahedi> khaste nabashin
<shahedi> bye
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-20
<isolated> sasy360: ping
<sasy360> isolated, pong :D
<isolated> sasy360: :D
<isolated> sasy360: salam :D
<sasy360> isolated, salam. khoobi mamad?
<isolated> ghorbooonet manam khooobam sasy360 ,,, khodet chetori ?
<sasy360> chakerim agha. thanks :)
<sasy360> agha bebin bare akhari ke too forumeshoon porside boodam, hamin italiaie rahbare proje goft ke emerge be tore kamel poshtibani nemishe chon in miad ye serie baste nasb mikone ke momkene ba bastehaie binary mojood sazegar nabashe
<sasy360> baad ham agar man bekham portrage tree ro sync konam ke baiad gheide bastehaie binary ro be tore kamel bezanam. na?
<isolated> sasy360: are fabio hamishe ino mige ! wali maanish in nist ke kamelan poshtibani nemishe , fabio mige ke hame chi daste khode usere dar in sharayet ! wali age binary nasb konid injoori darsade balaeii hast ke system khoob kar kone ,,, ensafan kheyli stable-e ! tarze fekre fabio ine ke ye OS bayad dashte bashim ke perfect kar kone
<isolated> sasy360: kamelan poshtibani mishe o man chand bar azesh compile kardam o moshkeli nabood
<isolated> sasy360: na nabayad gheydeshoono bezani , oona ham hastan ,,, masalan alan binary firefox 19 ro nasb kardi , az too emerge miay 20 ro nasb mikoni ,,, in moshkeli pish nemiare , baad too update baadiye binary ino wasat update nemikone
<sasy360> isolated, hala felan bikhial portrage. agar bekham roosh gnome 3.8 + kernerl 3.9 dashte basham baiad che kar konam?
<isolated> sasy360: emerge --sync && layman -S && emerge esme package
<isolated> sasy360: wali injoori gentoo testing ro dari !
<sasy360> na khob faghat in nist. agar man oomadam ba emerge xorg server ro update kardam vali baghie packhage haiee ke besh vabestegi daran update nashodan va system boot nashod chi?
<sasy360> isolated, na migam bedoone emerge. in testing repo ke migofti male sabayon nist?
<isolated> sasy360: ahaaa daghighan injast ke migan bayad hatman az binary estefade konid ,,, chon too binary hamishe system kar mikone , dar oon soorat mesle arch miri roo recovery o downgrade mikoni wali khoobie in ine ke age too update ye packagei ba package dige tadakhol dashte bashe khodesh auto hame chio dorost mikone
<isolated> sasy360: albate ghesmate auto marboot mishe be binary :D
<isolated> sasy360: khodawakili bebin che sexiye :D ==> eselect sysvinit list : [1]   systemd , [2]   sysvinit *
<sasy360> isolated,  are moshkelesh haminjast. be nezare man emerge ro hazf konan va began support nemikonim behtare
<isolated> sasy360: ham openrc ham systemd ke be rahati switch mikoni :P
<isolated> khob sasy360 ,,, bebin masalan baazi az package ha hanooz binary ro nasakhtan , user majboor mishe roo biyare be portage tree
<sasy360> isolated, be nazare man ke sexy nist :P sys v init deprrecate shode. ye bar baiad saaf beran soraghe systemd
<isolated> sasy360: masalan chand rooz pish man rstudio ro mikhastam ke raftam az portage tree nasb kardam baadesham darkhast dadam ke binary ro besazano bezarn too repo
<anoNxeRo> bah bah isolated !!
<anoNxeRo> salam salam
<anoNxeRo> chetori baradar
<isolated> sasy360: are midoonam :D etefaghan alan bahse shadidiye sare in mozooe :D wali chon hanooz chandta bug dare adamo force nemikonan sare in ghaziye ! user har chio bekhad :D
<isolated> anoNxeRo: bah bah chetori delawar :D
<sasy360> isolated, are ye hamchin maziat haie dare valli chon asle system male khodeshoon nist moshkelati ham pish miad. hamchin etefaghi hich moghe too arch nemiofte
<anoNxeRo> khobi isolated ?
<anoNxeRo> khonevade khoban?
<isolated> sasy360: ensafan eselect kheyli kar rah andaze too gentoo :D
<isolated> anoNxeRo: ghorboonet ,,, man khoobam , khodet khoobi ??? merci khooban ,,, onvaria chetoran ?
<anoNxeRo> inja ham khoban isolated mamnon :)
 * anoNxeRo ham khobe isolated :D
<sasy360> isolated, eselect che mikone? bas ke in gentoo abzare ajib gharib dare yadam nemiad :D
<isolated> sasy360: arch kheyli roo bleeding edge-e khodaeii :D yeho mibini x bala nemiad hala boro downgrade kon :D ya chand waght pish bekhatere ye lib deluge-ii ke roo arch dashtam zarto zoort crash mikone !!! wali too sab injoori nist :D
<anoNxeRo> isolated, gharchi shodi?!
<anoNxeRo> :D
<isolated> sasy360: ye abzare modiriyatie :D wase kernel - opengl , kolan be soorate kheyli rahat system modiriyat mishe :D
<isolated> anoNxeRo: gharchi boodam ke :D alan ham arch daram ham sabayon :D
<anoNxeRo> isolated, mario!!:D
<isolated> anoNxeRo: troll :D
<isolated> sasy360: ye scripte khoobe dige ham dare :D gpu-configuration :D
<anoNxeRo> isolated, khodeto moarfei kardi?
<isolated> anoNxeRo: naa toro moarrefi kardam dige :-/ hame midoonan ke to troll hasti :))
<sasy360> isolated, arch kheili paidare. man ba inke hamishe stach graphici ro dastkari mikonam kheili kam shode x am bala naiad. magar inke ye config eshtebah khodam neveshte basham
<isolated> sasy360: arch kojash paydare akhe :D kheyli ham unstable :D wali age nokate imeni ro goosh koni are stable-e :D
<sasy360> isolated, chera gentoo inghadr abazre gij konande dare? man ba nasbe faghat 3 ta baste mitoonam beram roo akharin libdrm, kernel va ddx driver. neveshtane PKGBUILD haie arch fogholade rahate :D
<isolated> sasy360: :D :D :D khob arch az gentoo rahat tar hast wali gentoo behtare :D :D :D
<sasy360> isolated, shaieie unstable boodane arch ro gentoo kara sakhtan :D
<isolated> sasy360: :))))))
<isolated> sasy360: ensafan ta hala nashode too update systemet bood nashe ???
<anoNxeRo> brb
<isolated> sasy360: ==> Portage (emerge) is not the primary package manager for Sabayon Linux, and this article is for advanced users only. In other words if this fails for you, it's your fault. You have been warned.
<sasy360> isolated, arch az gentoo 10000 gharn jelo tare :D
<isolated> sasy360: :D alan kale gentoo Vs. arch hast :D ??? khob ghabool kon gentoo behtare :D
<sasy360> isolated, agar akhbar ro donbal koni moshkeli pish nemiad.
<isolated> sasy360: akhbare site ?
<isolated> sasy360: ye chiz dige begam :D kheyli sexiye :D too kernele jadid ( na patch levela ) ... too sabayon mitooni awal systemeto test koni baad reboot koni :P ,,, kojaye arch ino dare akhe ???
<sasy360> isolated, akhbare archlinux ro. malasn vaghti ke mariadb ro ba mysql jaigozin mikonan lazeme ye serie taghirate dasti bedi vagarna dar aiande momkene be moshkel bokhori
<sasy360> isolated, moghaiesie distro ha bi faidast. vali aslan ghabool nadaram ke gentoo az arch behtare :D gentoo distro khoobi bara 1995 hast na 2013 :D
<isolated> sasy360: kho mikhastam be inja beresam :D akhbare site ro okay :D wali too sabayon hamchin notice haeii too update-e repo miad :D hamoon lahze mikhooni :D lazem nist beri be feede akhbare arch :D
<isolated> sasy360: khodet migi bi faydast wali baz kheyli melo migi arch behtare :))
<javacoder> just Red Hat , Slackware
<isolated> javacoder: :| :| :|
<javacoder> paydari faghat redhat o slackware #1 hst
<isolated> sasy360: ensafan hamchin abzari ke too update kernel ebteda system test beshe baad reboot beshe too arch nadidam :D
<isolated> javacoder: alan bahse mano sasy360 sare stable boodane tanha nist ,,, stable boodan + update boodan
<javacoder> isolated: pas RedHat :D
<isolated> javacoder: wagarna az stable boodan rpath ham khooobe ;) ya bachash ke foresighte ;)
<isolated> javacoder: redhat kojash beroooze akhe :)) nesbat be arch o gentoo kheyli ghadimiye :D
<sasy360> isolated, arch be teste kernel niaz nadare :D chon hamishe miad bala :D
<javacoder> isolated: ta nazaret az beroz budan chi bashe
<isolated> sasy360: oho :D be har hal niaz mishe baazi waghta :D adam hamishe bayad motamen amal kone :D
<sasy360> isolated, taze ye feed reader gozashtane too package manager ke kari nadare :D dorostesh ineke har abzare faghat roo ye kar tamarkoz kone :D
<isolated> javacoder: man ke midoonam ,,, wali bayad did az lahaze to update boodan chejoor maani mide :D
<isolated> sasy360: :)) kam nemiyariyaa :)) .... arch shooonsadta config dare :D taze in kernele 3.8.* kheyli eftezah bood roo arch :D wali useflagaye gentoo ro eshghe :D
<sasy360> koja arch 600 config dare? :D man chand mah 3. 8 dashtam hich be hich moshkeli bar nakhordam. alan ham 3.9 rc 7 daram. faghat be ye dastoor nasbesh kardam: yaourt -S linux-mainline
<isolated> sasy360: :D :D :D .... ensafan confige kernele 3.8.* roo arch eftezah bood :D .... man ke nemigam arch bade wali khob gentoo behtare :D alan bahs sare khoob va behtar hast :D ke arch mishe khoob , gentoo mishe behtar :D
<sasy360> isolated, user friendly boodane gentoo dar inhad ke aval baiad PHDit ro az MIT begiri bad beshini paie system :D
<isolated> sasy360: :D :)) ye bar kernel ro roo gentoo compile kon bebein cheghad rawoon tar kar mikone :D
<sasy360> isolated,  bavar kon hich farghi nadare. agar bekham option jadidi moghe compile bedam ye sanie PKGBUILD ro baz mikonam va taghir midam.
<isolated> sasy360: alan man arch ro daram ba sab ,,, wali sab enghadr sexiye ke aslan delam nemiad azesh del bekanam ,,, abzaraye modriyatiye gentoo fogholdan !
<isolated> sasy360: masalan , man roo arch , nvidia-driver ro nasb kardam , opengl raft roo nvidia :D enghadr zesht shod opengl ke nagoo :D too sab ya gentoo , eselect opengl list && set target && restart X :D
<sasy360> isolated, khob nvidia nasb mikoni ke opengl bere roosh dige :D che dalilie dige'e mishe az nasb driver nvidia dasht? :D
<sasy360> isolated, arch az porn ham behtare :D
<isolated> sasy360: khob na dige :D injoori ba bumblebee asalan sazgar nist :D too arch bayad nvidia-bumblebee ro nasb kard ! amma too gentoo bumblee && nvidia-driver nasb mikoni baad opengl ro mizarim roo xorg :D kheyli ham khoob kar mikone :D
<isolated> sasy360: deghat kardi age in jadida bian fekr mikonan inja channele porn hast =))
<sasy360> isolated, yadame bara rafe in moshkel ye basteie nvidia-bumblebee vojood dasht. alan dige lazem nist hatman in moshkel bartaraf shode
<sasy360> isolated, are daghighan :))
<isolated> sasy360: naaaa 2-3 hafte pish in moshkelo dashtam ! baz bayad nvidia-bumblebee ro nasb konim ta dorost kar kone ! man in moshkelo dashtamo system be F*** raft :D
<isolated> sedaye fan enghadr ziad boood ke nagooo !!! daaagh mikard wahshatnak ! baade kolli zadan too saram :D in baste ro peyda kardam :))
<sasy360> na dige engar niazi besh nist. chon az ppa bumblebee ham hazf shode. tanha fargh oon baste ba nvidia default ta oonja ke midoonam ineke akhare nasb nvidi-config ro ejra nemikone
<isolated> sasy360: nemidooonam shayad jadidan injoori shde ! wali man 2-3 hafte pish hamin moshkelo dashtam , ba nasbe in baste okay shodam ,,, 1-2  sal pish ba arch kheyli hal mikardam amma alan dige na , hich angizeii nadaram nesbat besh :P
<sasy360> isolated, are fekr konam in taghirat male kamtar az ye hafte pish bashe.
<isolated> sasy360: eeee jadidan che arch khoob shode :D :D :D
<sasy360> isolated, to arch ro nasb kon pashimoon nemishi. ba systemd, netctl va hazfe nasabe shokhmie ghabli bi raghib shode
<isolated> arch ro ham daram sasy360 :D :D goftam ke ham sab ro daram ham arch ro ! wali meyli nadaram besh
<isolated> chand rooz pish azet porsidam dar morede bluez ke goftam beram extra gofti na az AUR nasbesh konam :P
<sasy360> isolated, ahan are :D kolan arch biar (bar vazne islam biar :D) gentoo va in bot parasti haro bezar kenar :D
<isolated> sasy360: bot parastiye chie :D gentoo kheyli lazize :D baad toam dari bot parasti mikoni dige :D :D :D ba oon wazno ghafiyat :D
<sasy360> :D
<sasy360> isolated, rasty az che DE estefade mikoni?
<isolated> sasy360: dar hale hazer KDE :D wali hamaro test kardamo dashtam :P
<sasy360> isolated, khoobe :D hanooz booshehri?
<isolated> sasy360: are moteaasefane :(
<isolated> sasy360: az ali khabar dari ? nistesh dige :-/
<sasy360> isolated, khoone dari ya khabgahi? khoobe hadeaghal internet dari :D
<isolated> sasy360: :)) mage internet chiye dige =)) hame daran :D ... khooone daram :P tanha :-/
<sasy360> isolated, ghanavatian? etefaghan na :D bezar ye message besh bedam :P
<isolated> sasy360: are dark-sune khodemooon :))
<sasy360> isolated, oon jaa va zamani ke man daneshgoo boodam khodam ro bara ye internet 64 koshtam vali hamoon ham nashod
<isolated> sasy360: to mage boushehr uni boooodi :-O
<sasy360> na. ye kharab shode too ostane fars :D wimax va in soosool bazi ham hanooz naiamade bood
<isolated> ahaaaa :D walla internetesh kheyli eftezahe sasy360 :( wali dige majbooram besoozamo besazam :( 256-unlimited migiram ba nano :( wali speed eftezahe :(
<sasy360> isolated, chera wiimax nemigiri?
<isolated> sasy360: too khoonam eftezah signal mide ! telam ham ghate , tanha optionam hamine moteassefane
<sasy360> sasy360, dark mikonam. manam az in nano station ha dashtam. eftezahan
<isolated> sasy360: makhsoosan waghti reboot mishan :| yaaani dahanam service mishe ta run she o signal begire !!!
<sasy360> are. vaghty ke baad miad ro begoo. mahi chand midi?
<isolated> sasy360: naa too wind o baroon moshkel nadaram bahash :D faghat moshekelam too run shodane dobarashe :D 57500 midam
<javacoder> isolated, sasy360: chand saateh sohbat mikonid ta hala do nafari 1 distro dadeh budin biruna :D
<isolated> javacoder: huh ??? ma doostim awalan ! dowoman mage ma mesle jabir hastim :))
<javacoder> isolated, sasy360: keyboardetun khasteh shud az bas ro key hash feshar uvurdin :))
<javacoder> be angoshtatun rahm konid :D
<isolated> javacoder: okay okay to rast migi ;) boro dame dare khoone khodetoon bazi kon ;)
<sasy360> javacoder, man ke taze garm shodam :D taze mage bade in channal az soto koori dar oomade? :D
<isolated> sasy360: ina jawoona chera ehterame bozorgtarashooono nadaran akhe :D
<sasy360> isolated, 57000 toman bara 256 unlimited kheili khoobe. oon baba az man bara 65 kbps hodoode 200 toman mahi migereft! chon midoonest entekhabe dige'e nadaram
<sasy360> isolated, nemidoonam :D
<isolated> sasy360: oh oh !!! cheghadr gerooon !!! yarooo cheghadr bi ensaf boode !!! ta 256-unlimeted gheymatesh khoobe ,,, baaad az 256 be baad gheymatash nojoomi mishe :)) masaln 1mb , 320 toman :-O
<sasy360> sasy360, kheili avazi bood. aslan be oon rooza fekr mikonam ah az nahadam boland mishe :D
<sasy360> isolated, chera be khodam mention dadam? :D
<isolated> nahadeto eshgh ast :D :D :D sasy360
<isolated> sasy360: fekr konam taghsire nahadete :D
<sasy360> isolated, hehe :D
<Hunter> salam
<Guest53608> kasi mitune dar in rabete komakam kone?
<isolated> sasy360: wimaxe irancell dari ya mobin ?
<Guest53608> hich kodum :D
<Guest53608> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,61822.0.html
<sasy360> isolated, hich kodoom. adsl az shatel daram :P
<sasy360> Guest53608, daghighan mikhay che kar koni?
<isolated> sasy360: ahaaa :D shatel ke eftezahe ke :D man hamishe khoone khaharam waghti miam :D service sherkat nafti :D free , 2mb unlimited :D panj shanbeha o jome ha mishe 4 mb :D :D :D asan del nemikanam az ooonja :))
<Guest53608> avalin safheiy ke bad az boot shodane ubuntu mibinam!
<Guest53608> axesh avaz she!
<isolated> Guest53608: akse lightdm ?
<sasy360> isolated, shookhi nakon! sherkat naf mage ADSL ham mide?! shahrake naftan?
<Guest53608> are fekr mikonam! albate poste akhare hamun link ro bekhun!
<sasy360> Guest53608, bebin in lightdm chanta theme manand be esme greeter dare. to baiad ubuntu-greeter ro dastkari koni.
<isolated> sasy360: naaa be gharibe nemidan :D be modiraaa in service ro mide :D ba satellite && kolli routero in gherti bazia migiran :D
<sasy360> isolated, shookhi mikoni :D agha pas baiad raft net ro gharat kard ba in osaf :D
<sasy360> isolated, mitooni bazi dl koni?
<Guest53608> khob chetori?
<sasy360> Guest53608,
<sasy360> Guest53608, http://askubuntu.com/questions/75755/how-to-change-the-lightdm-theme-greeter
<Guest53608> tashakor, emtehan mikonam! :)
<sasy360> Guest53608, albate shaiad behtar bashe az ye greeter sadetar shoroo koni ta inke greeter ubuntu ro dastkari koni.
<Guest53608> rastesh aslan nemidunam greeter chie! hala check mikonam bebinam chejuri mishe :)
<isolated> sasy360: gharat naaa chapawol :)) ... are in service ro daran faghat male modira o masoola :D doomademoon ham jozeshoone :P baad interneteshoon khodast ! zeytooone , shahrak naft nistan
<sasy360> Guest53608, greeter dar vaghe zaher Lightdm hast ke ba HTML neveshte mishe
<Guest53608> merc, bye
<sasy360> Guest53608, khahesh, bye
<sasy360> isolated, familesh chie? shaiad beshnasamesh. agha man game mikham :D
<isolated> sasy360: chi mikhay ?? begoo begam bezaran rooo download biam ahwaz bedam dastet :)) .... familesh maleki hast :P
<sasy360> isolated,  nemishnasam :P
<sasy360> isolated, ina ro begir: Resident evil 6, Tomb raider. thanks :D
<isolated> sasy360: :)) sherkat naft raftam wase kar ,,, aslan kar nist ke kar konan :)) ghadimiashoon kheyli khoobe wasashoon
<isolated> sasy360: bashe emshab zang mizanam beran download konan :)) mihan download ro gozoshtan wase in joor waghta dige :D
<sasy360> isolated, tanha khoobie sherkat nafte ineke khoob pool mide! chie beri zire daste ye mosht adam daghoon kar koni.
<sasy360> linka ro barat email mikonam. ye moghe blackbox nagiri :D
<isolated> sasy360: nakhastam kar konam dar haghighat :D kar amoozim oonja bood :D baad didam injoor masael ro :P .... hamashoon neshastan dore ham joke migano mikhandan faghat :| poole khafan migiran ,,, kar ham asalane aslan nemikonan
<isolated> sasy360: okay :D gmailam ro dari dige :D ??? befrest roo gmail wasam :P
<sasy360> isolated, are daghighan hamine. madare khodam bazneshaste oonjast. mitoonestam beram vali mage divoonam :D
<sasy360> isolated, bede email ro :O
<sasy360> :P
<isolated> sasy360: ==> m.ali.pourabed[at]gmail
<sasy360> isolated, thanks alan mifrestam :)
<isolated> sasy360: ghorbooonet azizam ,,, man ke kari nemikonam :)) .... befrest be gmailam ,,, sasan man beram ye doosh begiram baad beram biroon ,,, khosh hal shodam , bishtar harf mizanim :P ahaaa rasti dari email mifresti , time kapsoolatam befrest :)) ke yad awari konam :D ... kheyli mowazebe khodet bash
<isolated> ta baad khodafez :P
<sasy360> isolated, ok agha. manam khoshal shodam. khosh begzare. felan :)
<prp-e> سلام
<hamidi> hi
<hamidi> agha ye soal
<hamidi> man mikham apt-get install bezanam
<hamidi> vali nareh tu internet donbale package bara download begardeh
<hamidi> dar halikeh package-i ke lazem dareh ro tu /var/cache/apt/archives rikhteam
<hamidi> ya bege che package-i ro mikhad man download konam dasti berizam tu in directory
<hamidi> be ebarate dige mikham in directory besheh repository-m
<hamidi> chetori mishe chenin kari kard?
<hamidi> alo?
<centooos> apt-get nazan
<hamidi> pas chi bezanam
<hamidi> nemikham dpkg -i bezanam
<hamidi> chon vaghean nemidunam kodume in package-ha ezafeh ast
<centooos> hamidi, dpkg install /var/your.app.name ro bezan
<centooos> nasb kon
<centooos> chera nemikhay dpkg brzani?
<centooos> aha
<hamidi> momkeneh nesfe package-hayi ke dar /var/cache/apt/archives hastand ziadi bashand
<hamidi> man mikham faghat package-hayi nasb besheh ke vaghean lazemeh
<hamidi> zemne inkeh dependency ba dpkg -i check nemisheh
<hamidi> sare har *.deb-i momkeneh error bedeh va natuneh nasb koneh. unvaght man khodam bayad dasti unha ro bar hasbe dependency sort konam
<hamidi> va in kare shaaghieh
<hamidi> dar hali keh apt-get khodesh havasesh hast va tartibe nasbe package-ha ro dorost re'ayat mikoneh
<hamidi> aslan man nemifahmam che lozumi dare package-i ke dar cache hast ro dobare bere download koneh!!! pas bara chi cache-esh mikoneh aslan?!
<ubuntu1> salaam
<centooos> search kardy hala bebini ini k migi chi hast?
<ubuntu1> kaci javaabe ino midoone?
<ubuntu1> Name the malware which searches for Virtual Machine Disks images on a system and infects them, then steals information
<ubuntu1> :?
<centooos> ubuntu1:tarifesho koja didi?
<ubuntu1> soale
<ubuntu1> esme maalwere chie
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> midoonid <centooos>?
<centooos> ubuntu1, http://rda.ir/forum/showthread.php?tid=2
<hamidi> الو
<hamidi> کسی جواب سؤال منو نمیدونه؟
<ubuntu1> <centooos> man midoonam malware chie haa
<ubuntu1> :)
<ubuntu1> in malwere esmesh chie
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> ke searches for Virtual Machine Disks images on a system and infects them, then steals information
<centooos> esme chish chie?
<ubuntu1> in karo mikone
<ubuntu1> esme badafzaresh chie
<ubuntu1> :|
<ubuntu1> har kodoome inaa ye esm daran dige
<ubuntu1> :|
<ubuntu1> mese staxnet
<ubuntu1> ok?
<centooos> ubuntu1, nemidonam biografisho :D
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> tnx
<ubuntu1> searchie
<ubuntu1> :|
<ubuntu1> vali man ke nayaaftam
<ubuntu1> :|
<centooos> ubuntu1, yafty bia inja bogo ;)
<ubuntu1> bawshe
<ubuntu1> :|
<ubuntu1> halaa ye soale linuxi am daram
<ubuntu1> ye chi nasb mikonim
<ubuntu1> che joori masire nasbo mitoonim bedim
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> baa apt-get
<ubuntu1> DL mishe
<ubuntu1> begim bere tooo ye masisiri
<ubuntu1> :?????
<centooos> are mishe masir behesh bedy
<centooos> inam boro search kon :)
<ubuntu1> :|
<ubuntu1> kaci nemidoone?
<ubuntu1> o
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> tnx
<ubuntu1> bye
<hamidi> آقا نبود؟
<dingdangdong> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<centooos> dingdangdong, dochare khod ping koni shoid:D
<dingdangdong> centooos: pish miad dg :p
<centooos> dingdangdong, okeye rahat bash ;)
<dingdangdong> centooos: =)) merci pour votre permission :X
<centooos> dingdangdong, qabel nadasht, che harfie baba :)
<dingdangdong> centooos: :D
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-21
<ubuntu1> salaam
<ubuntu1> kaci ino midoone
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> Name owner of the most famous industrial IT website
<anoNxeRo> google
<ubuntu1> <anoNxeRo> naame sahebesho mikhaaad
<ubuntu1> larypagam nist
<anoNxeRo> az google porsidi?
<ubuntu1> <anoNxeRo> chi?
<ubuntu1> mosabeghas
<ubuntu1> baladin
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> <anoNxeRo>
<anoNxeRo> most-expensive.net/domain-name
<anoNxeRo> www.active-domain.com/resources/million-dollar-domains.htm
<ubuntu1> maalekaaasho daare ?
<ubuntu1> maaleke marooftarin site sanati
<anoNxeRo> saearch koni shayad
<anoNxeRo> man beram
<anoNxeRo> felanz
<anoNxeRo> jobz ya gates ro bezan
<anoNxeRo> felanz
<ubuntu1> ino nemidoonesin :(
<ubuntu1> Name owner of the most famous industrial IT website
<javacoder> ubuntu1: khuw whois kon dg
<javacoder> ubuntu1: domainesh ro nadari >?
<ubuntu1> na
<ubuntu1> domaino nemidoonaim
<ubuntu1> mosaabeghas
<ubuntu1> :|
<ubuntu1> kaci midoone javaabo?
<javacoder> ubuntu1: akhe soaleh maskharehee hast
<javacoder> ubuntu1: mosabeghasham bayad kashki bashe
<javacoder> ubuntu1: chun har esmi ke begi un 1 emshe dg migeh
<javacoder> ubuntu1: az un mosabegheh hast ke chizi namibari ;)
<ubuntu1> na baba
<ubuntu1> moheme
<javacoder> ubuntu1: linkeh mosabegeh ro bedeh bebinam !
<ubuntu1> mishe search konid hamino
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> in soalo
<centooos> ubuntu1, boro az khoda betars! mage khodet google ya harchi dg nadaryy:D
<javacoder> ubuntu1: khudet chera google nemikonish ?!
<ubuntu1> baba
<javacoder> ubuntu1: linkeh mosabegheh ro bedeh bebinim
<ubuntu1> hachi mizanim
<ubuntu1> accept nemishe
<ubuntu1> :'(
<javacoder> ubuntu1: chi accept nemishe ?!
<ubuntu1> javaab dige
<javacoder> ubuntu1: to linkeshu bedeh accept mikonam;)
<ubuntu1> nemitoonin
<ubuntu1> shomaa bebinin
<ubuntu1> bayad ip itoon sabt baashe
<javacoder> ubuntu1: dar javabesh begoo "go to hell" bebin dorosteh ?
<ubuntu1> :|
<ubuntu1> halaa ye owner azatoon khaasimaaa
<ubuntu1> ye owner begid
<ubuntu1> be jaa inaaa...
<javacoder> ubuntu1: james gosling
<javacoder> ubuntu1: shud ?
<ubuntu1> w8
<ubuntu1> maale chasitie ?
<javacoder> ubuntu1: SUN
<javacoder> Sun / oracle / java
<javacoder> ubuntu1: ok bud ?
<ubuntu1> w8
<javacoder> ?
<javacoder> ubuntu1: ?
<javacoder> ubuntu1: mordi?
<javacoder> ubuntu1: bodo
<javacoder> ubuntu1: ajaba mesleh inkeh ok budeh !!!
<ubuntu1> nop
<javacoder> ubuntu1: shirinie ma yadet nareh
<ubuntu1> na baba
<ubuntu1> nashod
<javacoder> ubuntu1: jeniffer lopez dg bayad bokhureh koli it ro tekon dadeh lamasab
<javacoder> =))
<javacoder> ubuntu1: in khurd ?
<javacoder> ubuntu1: jeniffer ro zadi ?
<javacoder> ubuntu1: ah ah cheghad dir javab midi ageh khurd shirinie ma fatamoosh nashe :D
<ubuntu1> صاحب معروفترین وب گاه در زمینه امنیت فناوری اطلاعات صنعتی
<ubuntu1> باشه بابا
<ubuntu1> ine soaal
<ubuntu1> lotfan javabaye alaki nadin
<ubuntu1> vaght nist :(
<ubuntu1> <javacoder> tnx age komak konid
<javacoder> ubuntu1: vaghteto talaf nakon 1 mosabegheh bi saro tahe
<javacoder> ubuntu1 : inturi ham ke high mikoni man high nemisham <javacoder> inturi nazan
<javacoder> ubuntu1: az channel technotux bepors unja nafarat bishtaran
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> tnx
<ubuntu1> mamnoon
<ubuntu1> bye
<javacoder> raga: soalet ro bayad inja beporsi inja publiceh
<raga> bashe chasm
<javacoder> raga: didi pas public dari ?
<javacoder> raga: soalet ro bepors aziz
<raga> chera nemitonam be room haye yaho conect besham
<raga> chi shod
<javacoder> raga: rabteh soalet be ubuntu chie ?!
<raga> khob to ubuntu nemitonam be rom ha vasl besham
<javacoder> raga: soal kardi melat bikar nistan ke beshinan paye net bazia poshteh pc nistan bayad wait koni ta bebinan soaleto va ageh tunestan javab bedan
<javacoder> raga: maslan be koja mikhay join beshi ?
<javacoder> raga: alan shoma yaho nisti inja IRC channel Freenode hast
<raga> be roomaye asia
<javacoder> raga: eshtebah naumade baseh
<raga> baba midonam
<raga> omadam eenja soalamo beporsam
<centooos> :D ta jay k man shenidam room hay yahoo chan vaghty hast bastas asan!
<javacoder> raga: aval begoo yahoo ro migi ya irc ?
<raga> bebin azizam man ba pidgin migham ke be romhaye asia vasl besham vali nemishe
<javacoder> raga: ba khudeh yahoo massenger emtehan kardi ?
<javacoder> raga: aslan yahooMSG version linuxi dari ?!
<javacoder> :D
<raga> na akhe man az ubuntu estefade mikonam
<javacoder> dari == dareh
<javacoder> raga: ghablan ba pidgin mitunesti vasl beshi ?
<raga> are dadash
<javacoder> raga: man chun az yahoo channels estefadeh nemikonam nemidunam az bache haye channeleh #technotux va #5hit bepors
<raga> shoma az  chi estefade mikonid
<raga> os shoma chiye
<javacoder> raga: miranda
<raga> chi hast ....linuxe
<javacoder> raga: clienteh
<javacoder> raga: search kon bebin ba pidgin mishe cheturi yahoo channel beri
<raga> mazoreton ro motevaje nashodam ... chi cliente
<raga> nafarmodid
<raga> chetor miyonam mirandaro vaseye ubuntu nasb konam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-14
<soal> salam
<soal> che joori mishe berim be ye kanale dige?
<soal> ?
<dingdangdong> soal: /join #esme channel
<dingdangdong> soal: /join #ubuntu
<soal> midoonid tafavote asp.net baa asp.net mvc chie ?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-15
<Meisam> salam
<Meisam> kasi nist?
<Meisam> ye soal dashtam!
<Meisam> alo
<Meisam> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-16
<reza> salam
<AMiN23> salam
<AMiN23> B-)
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-17
<Meisam> slm
<Lord__> salam
<Lord__> kasi nist?
<Lord__> pm miyad?
<Lord__> kasi nist
<kira-ams> Hi, will be any release party or gathering in Iran tomorrow? for the sake of ubuntu 14.04 being released
<mcms> Hi, nothing that i know
<vosh> سلام ... من می‌خوام از ابونتو ۱۲٫۰۴ به ۱۳٫۱
<vosh> سلام ... من می‌خوام از ابونتو ۱۲٫۰۴ به ۱۳٫۱  آپدیت کنم. چي‌کار باید کرد؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-18
<aliila> ?
<aliila>  
<alireza> salam
<alireza> کسی هست ؟
<alireza> چندتا سوال داشتم
<alireza> salam
<alireza> kasi bidare?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-19
<Rasool> Salam Doostan. Vaght Hameghi Bekheir. Man Ba Narm Afzar VLC Tuye xubuntu 14.04 moshkel peyda kardam. vaghti skin uno avaz kardam kolan az kar oftad. dige baz nemishe. ham ba dastoor "remove" ham "autoremove" ham az dakhel ubuntu software center uno pak kardam o az aval nasb kardam. vali bazam load nemishe. chekgaresh konam be nazaretoon????
<asdf__> salam
<adsdfadfagadsfg> salam
<adsdfadfagadsfg> alo
<adsdfadfagadsfg> kasi khune nist?
<adsdfadfagadsfg> maskhare ast cheghad
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-14
<Hamed> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-15
<winamp> سلام
<winamp> کسی هست؟
<winamp> من در مورد نصب درایور adb & fastboot  کمک میخوام
<winamp> من کاربر ویندوز هستم والان میخوام درایورو روی ubuntu 14 نصب کنم
<winamp> ایا راهی هست ک مثل ویندوز با کیلیک کزدن نصب کرد یا باید حتما با ترمینال نصب کرد؟
<eXtrem0us> سلام دوستان
<eXtrem0us> سایتی هست که آزمون نوشتن regex ازمون بگیره؟ یعنی توانایی خودمون رو تو نوشتن regex درش امتحان کنیم.
<Azitrex> eXtrem0us, yes
<Azitrex> salam
<eXtrem0us> Azitrex: Hi!
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-16
<Renox> salam
<Renox> kasi hast?
<Renox> room linuxi farsi to irc ke shologh bashe adam kar balad unja bashe kojas?
<Renox> ghablan technotux bod
<Renox> alan mn 3-4 sali hast ke irc nmiyam
<Renox> alan mesl in ke technotux nist
<Azitrex> salam
<Azitrex> chera nis?
<Renox> salam Azitrex #technotux kasi dakhelesh nist
<Azitrex> Renox, varedesh shudi hich kas nabud ?
<Azitrex> * Renox (2ee1357b@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.46.225.53.123) has joined
<Azitrex> * Renox (2ee1357b@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.46.225.53.123) has left
<Azitrex> didam umadi
<Azitrex> in hameh adam ro nadidi ?
<Renox> ooo in kiwiirc.com neshon nemide
<Renox> ok mamnon az khode webcilent freenode estefade mikon behtare
<Azitrex> alanam ke ba hamoon kiwi umadi
<Azitrex> inja ro ham kasio nemibini ?
<Renox> are inja moshkeli nadare wale technotux neshon midad
<Renox> behar hal mamnon
<Azitrex> khahesh
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-17
<dark-sun> salam
<dark-sun0> !kill dark-sun
<dark-sun0> lubotu3`: don't pm me! i hate you bots!
<lubotu3`> dark-sun0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * dark-sun0 sighs...
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-18
<mojtaba> hello
<mojtaba> ?
<mojtaba> salam dostan ?
<mojtaba> ka30 hast betone komakam kone?
<mojtaba> lotfan
<mojtaba> salaaaam
<mojtaba> ?????
<mojtaba> ka30 hast lotfan?
<haq> سلام
<haq> سوالی داشتم
<mojtaba> سلام کسی هست؟
<ChikOo> how u use the iptable firewall to restrict ssh,telnet,ftp?
<ChikOo> what are RPM?
<ChikoO> I answer for your question?
<bakhtyar> سلام دوستان
<bakhtyar> اينجا كسي هست
<bakhtyar> سلام
<bakhtyar> ميشه يكي جواب بده
<bakhtyar> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-19
<SubaruSVX> can someone please help me translate a sentence http://i.imgur.com/3sZaTYf.png
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-18
<Thrust> سلام
<iraj> Thrust, salam
<abs> ایا با اوبونتو دسکتاپ میتوان مهندسی معکوس انجام داد و یک شرکت را پشتیبانی کرد و برنامه نویسی سنگین انجام داد
<abs> ایا با اوبونتو دسکتاپ میتوان مهندسی معکوس انجام داد و یک شرکت را پشتیبانی کرد و برنامه نویسی سنگین انجام داد
<Thrust__> hi
<Thrust__> کسي هست
<Thrust__> الو
<Thrust__> يکي يه توضيح ميده
<abs> hi
<abs> سلام
<abs> ایا با اوبونتو دسکتاپ میتوان مهندسی معکوس انجام داد و یک شرکت را پشتیبانی کرد و برنامه نویسی سنگین انجام داد
<mansoor_> salam
<mansoor_> inja kesi client e desktop baraye twitter soragh dare ke kar ham bokone?
<abs> منظور ار کلاینت یعنی هدف ؟
<mansoor_> یعنی اپلیکیشنی که تحت دسکتاپ کار کنه
<mansoor_> یعنی لازم نباشه وارد وب‌سایتش بشم و با اجرای اون نرم‌افزار بتونم تویت کنم و تویت‌های بقیه‌رو ببینم
<abs> باید باشه مرکز نرم افزارها
<mansoor_> نیست متاسفانه. بعد از تغییر ای‌پی‌آی تویتر هر کلاینتی که میشناختم از کار افتاده و دیگه هم آپدیت نمیشن
<abs> lhg lk isj
<abs> مال من هست
<abs> تصویرشو برات بفرستم
<mansoor_> اسم برنامه‌ش چیه؟
<abs> twitter
<abs> توضیع سیستم عاملت چیه
<mansoor_> اون وب‌اپلیکیشنه یعنی توی یونیتی قرار میگیره و وقتی کلیک کنی وب‌سایت تویتر باز میشه
<abs> نه  خود برنامشه وارد وبسایت نمیشه
<mansoor_> زوبونتو
<abs> مال من cyborg hawk بر مبنای اوبونتو
<abs> شاید برای شما مرکز نرم افزارهاش کامل نباشه
<mansoor_> الان نصب می‌کنم
<abs> این نسخه از لینوکس کامل هر نرم افزاری بگی توش هست
<mansoor_> هر نرم‌افزاری که غیرممکنه. هر لحظه توی دنیا یه نرم‌افزار جدید حاضر میشه. خیلی از نرم افزارها هیچوقت وارد مخازن نمیشن
<abs> http://uupload.ir/files/i7sa_screenshot_from_2016-04-18_14:41:14.png
<abs> http://uupload.ir/files/unah_screenshot_from_2016-04-18_14:40:52.png
<abs> یه نرم افزار بگو سرچ کنم
<mansoor_> متاسفانه همونطور که گفتم وب‌اپلیکیشنه. درسته که ظاهرا به وب‌سایت نمره ولی عملا یه کادره که از طریق وب‌سایت تویتر همه‌چیو لود میکنه و من برای دسترسی به تویتر نیاز به پراکسی دارم و نمی‌تونم این اپلیکیشن رو با پراکسی باز کنم چون اصلا امکان کانفیگ پراک
<mansoor_> سی نداره
<abs> از مرورگر تور استفاده کن
<abs> فیلترشکن قوی با سرعت
<mansoor_> من اگه بخوام از براوزر استفاده کنم که مشکلی ندارم. یه اپلیکیشن دسکتاپ میخوام که تویترم فارغ از دسکتاپ کار کنه
<abs> اگرهم باشه بازهم از فیلترشکن جداگانه باید استفاده کنی
<abs> راستی یه سوالی بپرسم
<mansoor_> اون مشکلی نیست، فقط یه کلاینت دسکتاپ باشه که بتونم پراکسی ست کنم روش کافیه
<mansoor_> بفرمایید
<abs> من میخوام اوبنتو دسکتاپو جایگزین این سیستم عامل کنم میشه باهاش بعدا مهندسی معکوس و پشتیبانی یک شرکتو برنامه نویسی استفاده کرد؟
<abs> می خوام برم دانشگاه رشته فناوری اطلاعات به درد اینکار میخوره ؟ چون من خیلی سیستم عامل لینوکسو دوست دارم کلا سیستم عاملم
<abs> لینوکسه
<mansoor_> چرا نشه؟ گنولینوکس بهشت برنامه‌نویس‌هاست
<mansoor_> شما با هر سیستم عاملی که راحتی همون برای شما بهترینه
<abs> پس من باید گنو اوبونتو لینوکسو بگیرم با محیط یونیتی نمیشه این کارارو انجام داد؟
<mansoor_> یونیتی یه پوسته‌س و ربطی به سیستم عامل نداره
<mansoor_> شما هر توزیعی با هر پوسته ای که دوست داری یاد بگیر
<abs> واقعا ممنون بابت راهنماییت دلگرمم کردی به لینوکس تا اخر عمرم
<mansoor_> سیستم عامل که شما داری استفاده میکنی ترکیبی از ۲ پروژه گنو و لینوکس با پوسته یونیتیه که توسط شرکت کنونیکال توسعه داده شده
<abs> نمیدونی لینوکسو دوست دارم حداقل روی پانزده ساعت پشت این سیستم عاملم اخ نمیگه
<mansoor_> اوبونتو خودش از دبیان مشتق شده. مینت و المنتری و بعضی از توزیع های دیگه از اوبونتو مشتق شدن
<abs> واقعا دمت گرم امیدوارم کردی به لینوکس ممنون همش دلهره داشتم تو رشتم باید سیستم عاملمو به ویندوز عوض کنم
<abs> چند تا عکس دیدم از لینوکس به جای کیبورد تو تولبار که میخوای عوض کنی En.Fa به جای این دوتا عکس پرچم کشورها بود چجوری میشه
<RasoolEnt> xfce-panel
<RasoolEnt> xfce4-panel. sorry :)
<abs> تو محیط xfce ?
<RasoolEnt> نه. حتما لازم نیست میزکارش نصب بشه. فقط پنلش نصب بشه حله
<abs> میشه کدشو ارسال کنین
<RasoolEnt> توزیعت چیه؟
<abs> اوبونتو
<RasoolEnt> sudo apt install xfce4-panel
<abs> اقا ممنون الان میزنم
<RasoolEnt> اینم بزن
<RasoolEnt> sudo apt install xfce4-xkb-plugin
<RasoolEnt> فکر کنم این مال همون بخش کیبورد باشه
<abs> چشم الان میزنم
<RasoolEnt> چک کردم. همینارو نصب کنی، اوکی هست. هرچند این روش باعث میشه از پنل یه میزکار دیگه استفاده کنی
<RasoolEnt> ولی میزکار اضافه دیگه نصب نمیشه. فقط یه پنله که نه حجمی میگیره و نه سنگینش میکنه
<abs> اقا ممون دمت گرم
<RasoolEnt> ولی اگه میخوای به جای اون EN/FA توی پنل بالای یونیتی، از این پرچم ها استفاده کنی، اونو دیگه نمی دونم
<RasoolEnt> یونیتی خیلی کم تر از سایر میزکارها شخصی سازی میشه. اگه راهی برای این کاری که میخوای، وجود داشته باشه، خیلی باید سرچ کنی
<abs> به نرم افزاری که گفتی یه خورده ور میرم تا درستش کنم
<RasoolEnt> من که همون EN/FA رو هم ندارم خخخ
<RasoolEnt> تنظیم کردم از روی اسکرول لوک کیبورد متوجه نوع زبون میشم
<RasoolEnt> اگه چراغش روشن باشه یعنی فارسیه :)
<abs> مگه توضیعت چیه
<RasoolEnt> ubuntu 15.10 with i3
<RasoolEnt> https://github.com/rasubuntu
<RasoolEnt> اینجا کانفیگش رو گذاشتم
<abs> چرا از نسخه بلند مدت استفاده نمیکنی
<RasoolEnt> به عبارتی میشه این
<RasoolEnt> https://github.com/rasoolsn/i3-Desktop-Rasubuntu
<RasoolEnt> چون نیازی نمی بینم :)
<abs> راست میگیا اینم هست
<RasoolEnt> نسخه‌ی بلند مدت مال کساییه که حال ندارن ۶ ماه ۶ ماه آپدیت کنن. ولی من حالشو دارم خخخ
<RasoolEnt> البته احتمالا برگردم دبیان
<abs> چندساله کاربر لینوکسی
<RasoolEnt> اینترنت من یه لحظه قطع شد؟ آخرین پیامی که از من اومد، چی بود؟ خخخ
<abs> چندساله کاربر لینوکسی
<RasoolEnt> اوه اوه. سه خط پس نوشتم همش پر پر خخخ
<RasoolEnt> از ۲۰۱۲ تا الان
<RasoolEnt> از ۲۰۱۳ به صورت رسمی
<RasoolEnt> یعنی یک سالی کنار ویندوز داشتمش بعد دیگه کلا ویندوز رو گذاشتم کنار
<abs> خوب کردی ویدوز اشغالو گذشتی کنار
<RasoolEnt> دقیقا و بد کردم که از سال ۸۶ ویندوز کار میکنم خخخ یعنی به خودم بد کردم. خخخ
<abs> داشتم عکس های دسکتاپتو میدیدم
<RasoolEnt> البته تقصیری نداشتم. هیچکس نبود که بگه لینوکسی هم هست خخخ
<abs> راست میگی تو کشور ما هنوز جا نیفتاده
<abs> ولی وقعا کارباهاش سخته
<abs> ولی اونایی بلد باشن براشون راحت میشه
<RasoolEnt> من قبل از اینکه نصبش کنم، ۱ سال باهاش زنده کار می کردم. واسه همین بعد از نصب دیگه مشکلی نداشتم
<RasoolEnt> لینوکس رو باید با تحقیق کردن نصب کرد. باید دید اصلا روحیات آدم باهاش سازگار هست یا نه
<RasoolEnt> دقیقا از ۲۰۱۲ تا ۲۰۱۳ من به صورت لایو باهاش کار می کردم و از ۲۰۱۳ به صورت رسمی نصبش کردم
<abs> واقعا همین طوره چون سخته
<abs> راستی
<RasoolEnt> بیشتر از اینکه بخواد سخت باشه، متفاوته. وگرنه ویندوز هم برای کسی که تا حالا کامپیوتر نداشته، سخته :)
<abs_> ببخشید نتم قطع شد
<abs_> میخواستم ازت سوال کنم نصب کردم ولی توی منوهام نیست
<abs_> سلام
<RasoolEnt> چی توی منوهات نیست؟
<RasoolEnt> اون پرچمه؟ یا خود پنل؟
<abs_> نرم افزار پنله
<RasoolEnt> پنل رو باید ران کنی. توی دش بزن و رانش کن
<abs_> هم پرچم
<RasoolEnt> پرچم توی پنل باید بیاریش
<abs_> چجوری باید از تو ترمینال رانش هرچی میگردم نیست
<RasoolEnt> پنل که اومد. روش راست کلیک میکنی و میری تو تنظیماتش. بعد میری ریبون سوم که نوشته آیتمز. اونجا + رو میزنی و بعد کیبورد رو انتخاب می کنی
<RasoolEnt> توی ترمینال نمیخواد. توی همون دش سرچ کن
<RasoolEnt> xfce4-panel
<RasoolEnt> یا توی ترمینال اینجوری رانش کن
<RasoolEnt> xfce4-panel &
<abs_> ایول پسر اومد چه اومدنی
<abs_> دمت گرم
<abs_> نمیشد از پنلش استفاده نکنم؟
<RasoolEnt> گفتم اون بالا. اگ پنل نخوای، باید سرچ کنی ببینی اون پرچم رو چجوری میشه توی پنل یونیتی آورد. یونیتی شخصی سازیش خیلی خوب نیست. باید خیلی سرچ کنی
<RasoolEnt> how to add flag layout in unity panel :)
<abs_> بازم دمت گرم
<RasoolEnt> اینو سرچ کنی احتمالا به جواب برسی
<saleh> سلام
<saleh> کسی میدونه نسخه lts بعدی کی منتشر میشه؟
<essi> hi, i get this while updating
<essi> v
<essi> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal/main i386 Packages   404  Not Found
<bpsecret> hi
<bpsecret> :)
<emzi> night
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-19
<bahar_> salam
<far> سلام
<RasoolEnt> علیک
<far> هنوز از کیوی استفاده میکنی؟
<RasoolEnt> ها خخخ
<far> زشت نی واست؟
<RasoolEnt> نه. خخخ چون همیشگی نیست. یه چیز موقتیه
<far> پیشنهاد میکنم بیشتر بخونی:
<far> irchelp.org
<RasoolEnt> بیخی. حالش نیست. من منتظرم وقتم آزاد بشه برم همون مشکل
<RasoolEnt> profanity
<RasoolEnt> رو حل کنم
<RasoolEnt> اونو حل کنم دیگه نمیام آی آر سی خخخ
<RasoolEnt> وقتی تنها میشم میام اینجا. کلا تنها جایی که میتونم با یکی حرف بزنم همین جاس خخخ. اگه اون راه بیفته، یکی دو نفر هستن. دیگه تنها نمیشم
<far> lol
<RasoolEnt> بخند
<far> اینجا آدمای باحالی هستن
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> اینجا ما غیر از شما دیگه کس دیگه‌ای ندیدیم راسیتش خخخخ
<far> قبلا میرجمالی بود ولی چند روزه ازش یک کلمه هم نشنیدم
<far> کانالای دیگه هم هستن
<RasoolEnt> از روزی که من اومدم اینجا، فقط با شما حرف زدم. والسلام خخخخ
<RasoolEnt> دیگه هیچ گیکی اینجا پر نمیزنه خخخ
<far> آره درسته
<far> کانالای دیگه رو نگاه نمیکنی؟
<RasoolEnt> فکر کنم پاقدمم بد بوده. اگه برم همه‌شون به حرف میان خخخ
<RasoolEnt> کانال دیگه فقط تکنوتاکس میرم که اون دیگه از اینجا سوت و کور تره خخخ
<far> کانالایی که الآن من توشونم:
<RasoolEnt> آدماش زیادن ولی فکر کنم به صورت تله پاتی با هم حرف میزنن. تکست نمی نویسن خخخخ
<far> #ubuntu-ir
<far> ##islam
<far> کلا کانالای فارسی خلوتن
<far> ##doshelp
<RasoolEnt> خخخ هنوز فرهنگش جا نفتاده
<RasoolEnt> همه تو تلگرام جا خوش کردن
<far> #python-ir
<far> #tecnotux
<far> s/tecnotux/technotux
<RasoolEnt> من طی یک ماه اخیر کلا با ۵ نفر حرف زدم. جادی. بهروز رمضانی. مهدی هیرا. نویسنده سایت لیدورا. و شما خخخ
<far> آره ولی آی آر سی با تلگرام خیلی فرق داره
<RasoolEnt> و یه سری دختر که شما نمیشناسیشون خخخ
<far> تو آی آر سی با اینا حرف زدید؟
<far> #supertux
<RasoolEnt> نه. کلا. طی یک ماه اخیر من با ۵ پسر به صورت متنی ارتباط داشتم خخخ
<far> آها
<RasoolEnt> توی آی آر سی که فقط خودتی خخخ
<far> #botters
<RasoolEnt> بقیه‌شون هم با ایمیل
<RasoolEnt> شیطونه میگه برم دوباره توی تلگرام. ولی خب چه کنیم. شیطونه دیگه. نباس به حرفش گوش داد خخخ
<far> آی آر سی ی خوبی داره : آزاده و آزاده.
<far> نرم افزار آزاده
<far> و دستت رو باز میزاره
<RasoolEnt> اگه آزادیش مثل جی پی ال باشه پس کاملا آزاد (به معنی بی بند و باری) نیست. ولی اگه مثل MIT و BSD باشه، پس خیلی خطرناکه خخخخ
<far> دوتا آزادی!
<far> MIT?BSD?
<RasoolEnt> ما دو نوع نرم افزار آزاد داریم.
<RasoolEnt> یه نوعش جی پی ال داره. که در نهایت نرم افزارش آزاده
<RasoolEnt> یه نوعش هم مثل ام آی تی و فری بی اس دی و ... هست که اونقدر آزاده که میشه سورسش رو بست. و این دیگه نهایتا آزادی نداره
<RasoolEnt> آزادی‌ای که قانون نداشته باشه، مثل بازار شامه خخخ
<RasoolEnt> آی آر سی هم اگه قانون نداشته باشه، من بهش آزاد نمیگم
<far> ی چی دیگه هم هست ب اسم  ‏Public Domain‏!میدونی؟
<RasoolEnt> آزادی به شرط و شروط رو من بیشتر میپسندم تا آزادی مطلق
<RasoolEnt> آره
<far> alimj, salam
<RasoolEnt> دیدی سلام کردی ناراحت شد
<RasoolEnt> البته ورژن 0ش
<far> نه  ‏Ping timeout‏ داد
<RasoolEnt> دوتا بودن. یکیش رو از مدار خارج کرد :D
<far> سرور اتصالش رو باهاش قطع کرد
<far> !ping
<lubotu3`> pong!
<far> راستی ی سوال
<RasoolEnt> دوتا بپرس
<RasoolEnt> اول دومی رو بپرس
<far> من بخوام اوبونتو جدید بنصبم با پارتیشنای فعلی(جز هوم) باس چیکا کنم؟
<RasoolEnt> روت رو فرمت میکنی. هوم رو هم بدون فرمت ماونت میکنی. سواپ هم چک میزنی و تمام
<far> usr?
<RasoolEnt> اگه محتواشون رو نیاز داری، مثل هوم عمل میکنی. اگه نداری مثل روت عمل میکنی خخخ
<far> ok
<RasoolEnt> من سه ساله ۵۰ بار توزیع عوض کردم. هومم هنوز همون هوم ۳ سال پیشه خخخ
<far> بعدش اگر ‏usr‏ رو فرمت نکنم چی میشه؟نرم افزار هاشو میگم.
<RasoolEnt> اگه فرمت نکنی و فقط ماونتش کنی، اون برنامه هایی که بعدش نصب میکنی، با اون دایرکتوری کار میکنن و اونایی که نصب نمی کنی، اطلاعات داخلش رو تغییر نمیدن
<far> نرم افزار های اوبونتو جدید چی؟نصب میشن؟
<RasoolEnt> مثلا اگه ماونتش کنی، فرضا آیکن های فایرفاکس توش هنوز موندن. اگه فایرفاکس نصب نکنی، هیچ تغییری توی آیکناش بوجود نمیاد. ولی خب پاک هم نمیشن. دیگه خودت باید دستی تمیزش کنی
<RasoolEnt> آره. چون یوزر رو به عنوان یوزر ماونت کردی، سیستم اونو متوجه میشه و ادامه‌ی کار رو اونجا انجام میده
<RasoolEnt> حتی میتونی بعد از نصب سیستم عامل هم یه پارتیشن رو جدا ماونت کنی و اطلاعات خود به خود میرن داخلش
<RasoolEnt> ولی بهتره اگه بعد از نصب میخوای اینکارو انجام بدی، قبلش محتوای اون دایرکتوری توی روت رو به پارتیشن منتقل کنی بعد اونو ماونت کنی
<far> پس نرم افزار های اوبونتو جدید نصب میشن؟نرم افزار های قبلیم آپدیت میشن؟
<RasoolEnt> مثلا اگه تا حالا هومت پارتیشن جدا نداشته و دایرکتوری یوزر هومت توی روت هست، باید اول همه رو خالی کنی توی اون پارتیشن جدیده بعد به روت بگی این هوممه.
<RasoolEnt> نه. اون بحث آپدیت بستگی به مخازنت داره.
<RasoolEnt> اپت دیگه اونجارو چک نمی کنه. اپت مخازنت رو چک میکنه
<RasoolEnt> احتمالا اگه فایل دب اون برنامه هارو نداشته باشی، دوباره دانلود کنه و نصبشون کنه جای قبلیا. یعنی با قبلیا ریپلیس بشن
<RasoolEnt> مثلا اگه قبلا روی سیستمت فایرفاکس نصب بوده و فایل هاش رو ریخته توی یوزر/شیر. بعد از نصب که متوجه نمیشه فایرفاکس داشتی. چون مثلا باینری فایرفاکس رفته توی دایرکتوری بین و اونو موقع نصب فرمت کردی
<far> به سر نرم افزارای فعلی چی میاد؟اوبونتوی جدید آپگریدشون نمیکنه؟
<RasoolEnt> پس اپت دوباره نصبشون میکنه. اگه فایل دب رو قبلا داشته باشی و بریزیش توی دایرکتوری وری‌ایبل، اون موقع دانلود نمیشه ولی بازم نصب باید بشه
<RasoolEnt> فایل های نصبی که فقط توی یوزر نمیرن. صدجا میرن.
<RasoolEnt> در هر صورت باید مخازنت رو آپدیت و آپگرید کنی تا بسته ها مجددا نصب بشن
<RasoolEnt> دایرکتوری var رو باید جدا بسازی. من ندیدم کسی یوزر رو جدا بسازه
<far> به هر حال برنامه های قبلیم رو دارم
<RasoolEnt> چون داخل یوزر هیچ چیز بدردبخوری نیست که نیاز داشته باشی بهشون
<RasoolEnt> آره داری ولی باینریشون رو به خاطر فرمت کردن روت، حذف کردی پس اجرا نمیشن :)
<far> نرم افزار ها تو یوزر هستن
<RasoolEnt> باینری برنامه های نصب شده توسط کاربر همگی میرن توی دایرکتوری /usr/bin ??
<RasoolEnt> یا میرن توی /bin ?
<far> فک کنم بین واسه برنامه های سیستمی و مهم باشه.نیست؟
<RasoolEnt> تا حالا کاملا بهشون دقت نکردم که ببینم توی هر کدوم چیا هستن :D
<RasoolEnt> یه چند روزی درگیر دایرکتوری لوگ بودم. کلی چیز میز فهمیدم
<far> log?
<far> var/log?
<RasoolEnt> ها
<far> thx :)
<RasoolEnt> فقط میخواستم ببینم وقتی سیستمم خاموش میشه، لوگش کجا نوشته میشه. چون جدیدا سیستمم بعد از ۳ دقیقه خاموش میشه. روی بخش  خاصی گیر میکنه
<RasoolEnt> ولی آخرش نفهمیدم چرا گیر میکنه خخخ
<far> !pong | RasoolEnt
<lubotu3`> RasoolEnt: pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<far> خسته نباشید
<far> lol
<far> !ubuntu
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<RasoolEnt> خخخ از قول رباته حرف میزنی؟ خخ
<far> دارم ریاضت میکشم بخاطر رزبری پای.خخخ
<far> واسه باتم
<RasoolEnt> فقط ۹ ثانیه طول میکشه تا موقع بوت شدن سیستم، یه پارتیشنم ماونت بشه خخخ
<far> !linux
<lubotu3`> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<RasoolEnt> روی سیستم آینده‌م یه اس اس دی میذارم + فقط یه هوم و یه روت. والسلام. سرعت بوتش سر به فلک میکشه خخخ
<far> خوبه
<RasoolEnt> الان ۱۲ تا پارتیشن دارم خخخ
<far> O.o
<RasoolEnt> باور کن
<far> usr,bin,sbin,var,home,root,/
<RasoolEnt> نه بابا
<far> dev
<RasoolEnt> یه هوم + روت + سواپ + ۹ تا پارتیشن ان تی اف اس خخخ
<far> خائن!
<RasoolEnt> اوه راستی ۸ تا ان تی اف اس. یکیش مال opt بود. یادم رفت
<far> opt?
<RasoolEnt> ها
<far> واس چیه؟
<RasoolEnt> واسه ریختن برنامه ها
<RasoolEnt> مثلا تلگرامم اونجاس. چون تلگرام توی مخازن نیست
<RasoolEnt> تلگرام رو آدم نمیریزه توی هوم یا توی دایرکتوری های مهم لینوکسیش. میریزه توی opt که دسترسیش هم خیلی زیاد نباشه
<far> باید در موردشون بخونم
<RasoolEnt> فکر کنم مخفف optional باشه
<far> !gbl
<far> !gpl
<lubotu3`> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<far> باتش خیلی چیز فهمه!
<RasoolEnt> خخخ فکر کنم قبل از اسم من هم یه ! بذاری، توضیحات تکمیلی رسول اینترتینمنت رو بگه خخخخ
<far> سوادش رو میگم
<far> منم باس باتم رو باسواد بار بیارم
<RasoolEnt> خخخ بات معین که خیلی چیزفهمه
<far> !internet
<RasoolEnt> یه مدت دستم بود.
<far> بات تلگرامش؟
<RasoolEnt> ها
<far> !mit
<far> !bsd
<far> !dd
<RasoolEnt> اینو می نویسی بدبخ چه میفهمه منظورت لایسنسشه یا دانشگاهش خخخ
<far> لول
<far> !c
<RasoolEnt> اوچ پیز کردی بیچاره رو خخخ
<far> !question | RasoolEnt
<lubotu3`> RasoolEnt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RasoolEnt> خخخ عصبانی شد
<far> !flood | RasoolEnt
<lubotu3`> RasoolEnt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RasoolEnt> اگه اینکارارو توی تلگرام می کردی، کیکت کرده بودم خخخ
<RasoolEnt> یه زمانی توی گروه معین مد شده بود تا بات یه ویژگی بهش اضافه میشد، بچه ها تستش می کردن. و تست کردن بات جرم بود. هرکیو که تست می کردش رو مینداختیم بیرون
<far> اینجا هم اگر اپراتور باشی میتونی
<far> بیا اینجا:
<far> #tcfar
<RasoolEnt> چیزه؟
<far>  /join #tcfar
<RasoolEnt> قبل از جوین شدن، راجع بهش اطلاعات بده خخخ
<far> با جوین شدن تو آی آر سی بلایی سرت نمیاد نترس خخ
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> میخوام بدونم الان قراره توی چه کانالی با چه مضمونی عضو بشم. همطو که نمیشه خخخ
<far> تو آی آر سی ک عضو نمیشی
<RasoolEnt> همون داخل شدن منظورمه خخخ
<far> مضمون نمیخواد ک
<RasoolEnt> عق. بقیه پیش خودشون نمیگن فلانی پس به چه دلیلی اومده توی کانال و رفته؟
<far> نه.
<far> درضمن اون کانال خالی و بی صاحب هست
<RasoolEnt> خخخ دیگه بدتر
<RasoolEnt> میخواست منو تو کانال ارواح عضو کنه خخخ
<far> فقط میخوام جن تا دستور بهت بگم
<RasoolEnt> توی کانورسیشن شخصی بیا بوگو
<far> just /join #tcfar
<far> در مورد کاناله هستش
<RasoolEnt> چه فرقی میکنه؟ خخ
<far> دستورات مربوط ب کاناله
<far> lol
<far> !lol
<RasoolEnt> بیخیال. همین جوری توضیح بده
<far> میخوام رو من تستشون کنی لول دستوراتی مث کیک و بن و او پی و ...
<RasoolEnt> ولش کن
<RasoolEnt> حال داریا
<far> ok np :)
<far> چون من باحالم!
<RasoolEnt> ها خیلی خخخخ
<far> lol
<far> اسمت رو عوض کن
<far> آقای روت
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-20
<null_> salam
<null_> kasi hast/
<far> پس کی اوبونتو جدید میاد؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-21
<Kambiz_> Hi, dostan kasi midone dagigan time enteshare 16.04 final emroz key hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-22
<Guest9707> kasi etelaati dar morede Panel Ajenti baraye Server dare?
<far> !ping
<lubotu3`> pong!
<Fbot> Install and run lol code!
<far> !ping
<Fbot> DON'T PLAY WITH ME!
<mokazemi> Hi
<mokazemi> What's this?
<mokazemi> Help me!
<mokazemi> \exit
<mokazemi> \EXIT
<mokazemi> \JOIN
<pooria> سلام به دوستان
<emzi> سلام
<pooria> من احتیاج به یه فیلترشکن دارم برای اینکه برنامه android studio رو اجرا کنم.
<pooria> الان تور دارم ولی با سرورهای گوگل مشکل داره
<pooria> ممکنه یه راهی پیشنهاد کنید
<emzi> lantern, openVPN
<pooria> لنترن هم مشکل داره
<pooria> openvpn رو چه جوری نصب کنم
<emzi> نصبش که با apt انجام میشه اما برای استفاده از وی-پی-ان به یک اکانت هم نیاز خواهی داشت
<emzi> https://www.getlantern.org/
<pooria> ممنون. امتحانش میکنم
<pooria> سلام دوستان
<pooria> من برای اینکه از این پیغام ۴۰۳ گوگل راحت شم باید چی کار کنم.
<pooria> تور درست جواب نمیده
<pooria> لنترن هم کار نکرد
<pooria> کسی راه حلی نداره
<pooria> یروکسی http میخواد نه ساکس
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-24
<Guest99749> سلام کسی هست جواب سوالات را بده ؟
<emzi> Guest99749: سلام
<Guest99749> کسی حاضر در تالار نیست؟
<emzi> بهتره سوالت رو بپرسی، اگر کسی باشه و بلد باشه، پاسخ میده
<emzi> !ask | Guest99749
<lubotu3> Guest99749: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest99749> من یک نرم افزار میخواهم برای داشتن رابط گرافیکی
<emzi> بیشتر توضیح بده
<Guest99749> یک رابط گرافیکی مخواهم برای نرم افزار add user
<Guest99749> نمیتونم به شکل گرافیکی کاربر اضافه کنم
<emzi> گنوم، پلاسما و احتمالا بقیه این امکان رو دارند
<emzi> چه میزکاری داری؟
<Guest99749> یا رمز عبور تغییر بدهم
<Guest99749> xfce
<emzi> داره، سرچ کن. برای نمونه:
<emzi> Guest99749: http://10629-presscdn-0-58.pagely.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/pictures/2011/12/01Open_Users_and_Groups.jpg
<Guest99749> ضمنا چون ادرس کاربران فدورا ایران را نداشتم اومدم اینجا برای حل مشکلم اگر ممکن است کمکم کنید وگرنه آدرس کاربران فدورا چیه irc را میگم هر کاری کردم از صبح دارم تلاش میکنم نتونستم
<emzi> Guest99749: #fedora-ir
<emzi> #technotux
<Guest99749> ممنونم
<emzi> Guest99749 با خط فرمان هم راحت می تونی یوزر اضافه کنی یا گذرواژه تغییر بدی
<far> سلام
<moha> درود
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-17
<javadkhof> ایا کسی هست ؟
<javadkhof> shangul, کجایی ؟ دقیقا کجایی ؟
<Godfather_> Salam
<bpsecret> salam
<bpsecret> Godfather_, :)
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-18
<bpsecret> http://www.thedrive.com/tech/9382/nasa-uploaded-every-picture-it-has-to-one-amazing-online-archive
<hadi> salam
<hadi> man ye moshkel tu font e ubuntu darm
<shangul> javadkhof, welcome to i3!
<javadkhof> به به به به سلام  شنگول خان عزیز
<javadkhof> چطوری
<javadkhof> چخبر ؟
<shangul> سلامتی، شما خوبی؟
<javadkhof> ممنون :)
<shangul> بزار یک مخزن مفید در مورد آی ۳ میتونم پیدا کنم یا نه
<javadkhof> مخزن ئه چی ؟
<shangul> https://gitlab.com/RasoolSN/i3-desktop
<shangul> javadkhof, ^ مال رسول هستش
<javadkhof> خخخ  رسول ای ۳ استفاده می کنه ؟ :D
<shangul> حقش نبود اینطور تلف بشه...رسول رو میگم
<javadkhof> ولی هر جور نگاه می کنم  این  دسکتاپ رسول ای ۳ نیستا o_0
<shangul> به احترام رسول و اتفاق ناگواری که براشون رخ داده، و در حال رخ دادن هست، یک دقیقه سکوت!
<javadkhof> مگه چه  اتفاقی رخ داده براش ؟ ما خبر نداریم ؟
<shangul> گفتم یک دقیقه سکوت!
<javadkhof> خخخ چشم :D
<shangul> تموم شد، یک دقیقه و ۸ ثانیه
<shangul> چه اتفاقی میتونه بدتر از رفتن به خدمت به مدت دو سال باشه؟!
<javadkhof> اهان خخخخ
<javadkhof> خدمتو که  دیگه  زوریه همه باید برن :D
<shangul> iraj, نظر تو چیه؟
<shangul> ki
<shangul> نه
<javadkhof> مهم اینه که  چجوری از اون خدمت استفاده کنی !
<shangul> یه جور باید دورش زد
<javadkhof> ولی خداییش خودمونیم خیلی قشنگه  دسکتاپ ئه این رسول
<shangul> یا حداقل به تاخیر انداختش
<javadkhof> به تاخیر اره ولی بالاخره باید رفت
<javadkhof> حتی می تونی کاری کنی که اونجا کیف  و حال کنی :D
<shangul> اگر وقتی ۱۸ ساله هستی، یعنی درست بعد از زمانی که دیپلمت رو گرفتی، بری خدمت، کل مغزت پاک میشه، بعدش تو میمونی و یک مغز خالی و کنکور
<shangul> چطور کیف و حال میکنیم توی خدمت؟
<javadkhof> اره ولی خب مام می زاریم بعد فوق میریم سراغش خخخ
<javadkhof> فقط کافیه یکم ارتباط اجتماعیت خوبه باشه !
<shangul> SI?
<javadkhof> به جز اون ۴ ماه که اموزشی هستی اون یه سال و خورده ای ئه دیگه رو کیف می کنی اساسی
<javadkhof> حالا بیخیال من فقط تنها مشکلی با ای تری دارم و خیلی گشتم و راه حل ها ناقص اجرا شدن این قضیه سیو کردن سشن ها بود
<shangul> سشن ها چه جور موجوداتی هستن؟
<shangul> من که حوصله کانفیگ کردن و دستکاری آی ۳ رو ندارم، مشکلی با کانفیگ پیشفرض هم ندارم
<javadkhof> همین که وقتی سیستم رو خاموش یا lock می کنی نرم افزار هات باز بمونن !
<javadkhof> ای تری هیچ کانفیگ ئه پیشفرضی نداره خخخ
<shangul> خب i3lock هست
<javadkhof> باید بهش ور بری !
<shangul> سیستم رو خاموش بکنی که نرم افزار ها نمیمونن، منظورت حالت خواب بود؟
<javadkhof> موقع lock سشن ها می مونن ولی موقع  خاموشی و لوگ اوت  سشن ها پاک میشن و یه  ساعت دوباره باید بشینی پنجره هاتو بچینی
<shangul> زوبونتو؟
<javadkhof> اره زوبونتو دارم روش ای ۳ نصبیدم
<shangul> با xfce باید لاکش کنی تا به صفحه‌ی لوگین منجیر بری
<shangul> توی XFCE یادم نمیاد چطور
<shangul> اما توی LXDE باید lxsession-logout رو اجرا کنی
<javadkhof> خب بابا اون xfce يه  این  i3 ئه !
<shangul> آقا اصلا هدف چیه؟
<shangul> موقع خاموشی سیستم که نرم افزار ها باید همه برن
<shangul> همچنین لوگ اوت
<javadkhof> می خوام چینش پنجره ها و نرم افزار هام بعد از خاموش و روشن شدن از بین  نرن !
<shangul> مگر اینکه منظورت switch user باشه
<javadkhof> که  مجبور بشم از اول بچینم تمام نرم افزار هامو !
<shangul> خب خاموش نکن، خواب
<javadkhof> مرد مومن جک می گویی D;
<shangul> داداش فکر کردی وقتی گفتم کامپیوتر رو بخوابون، جک گفتم؟
<shangul> sleep, suspend, no?
<javadkhof> لپ تاپ من مدادم در حال اینور اونور رفتنه ! باطریشم خراب شده خاموش نکنم  نیم ساعته نابود میشه  چه در حالت اسلیپ چه .....
<javadkhof> فقط loc کردن برنامه هارو باز نگه می داره ! sleep | suspend |.... برنامه هارو می بندن !
<javadkhof> فکر کنم راهشو پیدا کردم بزار یه تست بزنم !
<shangul> javadkhof, میخوای حالتی باشه که برنامه هات باز بمونن اما از برق هم استفاده نکنه؟
<javadkhof> بابا نرم افزار باز نمی مونه ! این امکان  نداره ! فقط سشن هاش سیو بشن ! راهشو پیدا کردم ولی مشکل داره ! همه چیز نابود میشه ! یه فکر به ذهنم رسیده  بزار تست کنم ببینم
<shangul> یک حالت هست برای خواب که روی هارد ذخیره میکنه پس برقی مصرف نمیشه، یادم نمیاد چی بود
<shangul> در کل من نظری ندارم
<javadkhof> همین دیگه یه اسکریپت می نویسی با i3-msg اخرین سشن ها و چینش ها رو توی یه  فایل ذخیره می کنه !
<javadkhof> این کار رو قبلا انجام دادم  فقط یه  مشکلی داره
<javadkhof> که الان  برای اونم  یه  راهی به ذهنم رسیده !
<shangul> یادم میاد یک حالت برای اینکار بود، یک جور خواب
<javadkhof> تست کنم ببینم جواب مده
<shangul> این رو ببین شاید به چیزی که گفتم برسی:
<shangul> man pm-suspend
<shangul> من دیگه برم
<javadkhof> چشم
<javadkhof> دستت درد نکنه :) :X
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-19
<mohammad> hi
<bpsecret> hi
<hasti> salam
<hasti> ...
<behdad222> bpsecret: hi
<javadkhof> سلام
<behdad222> سلام
<bpsecret> hi behdad222
<bpsecret> ?
<bpsecret> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/vigilante-hacker-uses-hajime-malware-to-wrestle-with-mirai-botnets/
<bpsecret> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shadow_Brokers
<bpsecret> javadkhof,
<javadkhof> بلی ؟
<bpsecret> tajrobeyi tooye rahandazi site dari ?
<javadkhof> بلی :)‌
<javadkhof> داریم
<javadkhof> کمی تا قسمتی نیمه ابری :D
<bpsecret> :))
<bpsecret> ye site mikham rah bendazam baraye ye doctori
<javadkhof> خب
<bpsecret> faghat mikham safheye avale google bashe
<javadkhof> سفارش گرفتی ازش ؟
<javadkhof> خب در مورد  سئو سایت سرچ کن
<javadkhof> ceo
<bpsecret> ye jaro peida kardam inkaro mikone vali 2 milion salane migire
<javadkhof> مقاله انگلیسی و فارسی بخون
<javadkhof> بحث اوردن صفحه اول گوگل کار خیلی  طولانیی ئه
<bpsecret> nemikham ziad dargire injoor masael besham
<javadkhof> خب بده کسی برات انجام  بده :)
<bpsecret> mikham bebinam agar jayi ro mishnasi moarefi koni
<javadkhof> شرکتایی زیادی انجام میدن  خدمات سئو
<bpsecret> webmastere site ham mishan ?
<bpsecret> yani masalan file word dar morede ye matlab beheshoon email koni ooona postesh konan to site
<javadkhof> یه نفری رو من میشناختم اسمش قیاصی یا غیاصی یا قیاثی یا یه چیزی تو این مایهها بود خخخ  بزار سرچ کنم ببینم سایتو پیدا می کنم !
<bpsecret> yekiro mikham site ro negah dare
<javadkhof> چنین ادمی سراغ ندارم !
<bpsecret> javadkhof, mamnoon
<javadkhof> ولی اگه پیدا کردی به منم معرفیش کن چون توی سفارشام چنین ادمی نیاز دارم :D
<bpsecret> aslan sherkati ro mishnase tamame negahdari site ro anjam bede
<bpsecret> yarooyi ke mikham barash besazam hata taghriban internet ham balad nist kar kone
<javadkhof> https://seo-web.pro/  این سایتش ئه
<javadkhof> خخخخ
<javadkhof> چقدر می خواد هزینه کنه ؟
<bpsecret> :D
<bpsecret> vazesh khoobe
<bpsecret> faghat yeki bashe javabe telesh ro bede o site ro tamam kamal up negahdare
<bpsecret> khodam hoseleye injoor kararo nadaram
<javadkhof> بزار یه  لحظه من به دوستام  بگم ببینم کسی هست !
<javadkhof> تلگرام داری ؟
<bpsecret> haminja begoo
<bpsecret> nemikham accounte telam ba in mortabet beshe
<javadkhof> باشه صبر کن ببینم پیدا کنم بهت بگم :)
<bpsecret> :))
<bpsecret> mamnoon
<bpsecret> https://seo-web.pro/ in siteham ke downe
<javadkhof> نه برای من باز میشه
<bpsecret> w8
<javadkhof> shangul, نیستی ؟
<javadkhof> bpsecret, الان  نیستن این دوستام  اگه  اومدن خبرت می کنم :)
<bpsecret> shangul ro mishnasam
<bpsecret> mitoone anjam bede ?
<javadkhof> نه فکر نکنم شنگول بتونه حالا می خوایی بهش بگوو ادم پایه ای ئه :D
<bpsecret> negahdari site ro manzoorame
<bpsecret> javadkhof, :)
<javadkhof> برای چه  مدتی آدم می خوایی ؟
<javadkhof> ماه - سال !
<bpsecret> kare sangini nist
<bpsecret> yaro aslan fekr nakaonam posti bezare
<bpsecret> faghat site avale safhe google bashe
<javadkhof> چرا طرف بخواد مسائل سئو رو رعایت  کنه یکم کارش سنگین میشه :D
<bpsecret> ta betoone barash moshtari jazb kone va hamchenin ye channel telegram ham dashte bashe
<javadkhof> خب ببین اومدن سایت صفحه اول گوگل شرایط داره ! بند و بساط داره
<bpsecret> sabr kon
<javadkhof> یه سری چیز ها باید  رعایت بشه ! البته یه سری که نه خیلی چیزا :D
<bpsecret> https://sitedar.com/ va https://sitedar.com/blog/85-support-website.html
<bpsecret> inaro bebin
<bpsecret> ba 2 milion dar sal anjam mide
<bpsecret> fekr kon yeki site ro haminjoori too google biare + post dadane mataleb + check kardan analytics ke masalan cheghadr visitor darimo ina
<bpsecret> cheghadr mishe
<javadkhof> خب دیگه اینا کارشون همینه دیگه ! با توجه به کاری که می کنن تغریبا خوب می دن !
<bpsecret> man betaraf amar bedam
<bpsecret> ok pass
<bpsecret> ba hamina sohbat mikonam
<javadkhof> از اینترنت که تو نمی تونی ویزیتور جذب کنی
<javadkhof> چون هنوز بازار ایران به سمت انلاین نرفته که دکتر از وب ویزیتور دریافت کنه
<bpsecret> bazam mishe jazb kard agar posthaye pezeshkie tarjome shode bezari
<bpsecret> baghale site ham address matab o inharfa bashe
<bpsecret> mishe moshtari jazb kard
<javadkhof> ببین  اون ویزیتور نیست ! اون مخاطبه !
<bpsecret> :)) hala
<javadkhof> یعنی تو مثلا  یه عده مخاطب برای مطالبت  در مورد بیماری های پوستی جذب می کنی ! حالا از این تعداد ممکنه ۲ درصد و حتی کمتر بیایین سمت مطلب اون پزشک
<bpsecret> bazam bebin agar toonesti webmaster peida koni khabaram kon
<bpsecret> javadkhof, doroste
<bpsecret> :)
<javadkhof> باشه  من  به چند نفر گفتم هنوز پیاممو ندیدن ! دیدن خبرت می کنم :)‌
<bpsecret> hala agar kasiham az net jazb nashod haminke ye site dashte bashe taraf khoobe
<bpsecret> oon google ham sarejash
<bpsecret> javadkhof, kheili mamnon
<bpsecret> :)
<javadkhof> خواهش می کنم :)
<bpsecret> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-20
<javadkhof> bpsecret, اومدی خبر بده :)
<javadkhof> bpsecret, هستی ؟
<shangul> salam *
<shangul> javadkhof, nixoeen oomad khabaram kon
<javadkhof> به به  شنگول چطوری
<shangul> javadkhof, mamnoon
<shangul> javadkhof, khoobam, khoobi?salamati?
<javadkhof> ممنون سلامت باشی :)‌
<javadkhof> bpsecret, نیستی ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-21
<javadkhof> bpsecret, nisti ?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-22
<bpsecret> javadkhof, :)
<javadkhof> nixoeen, شنگول باهات کار داشت ! اومد بهش پم بده :)
<nixoeen> javadkhof, Kar dashte bashe behem peygham mide dige :)
<javadkhof> اخه  به من گفت هر وقت انلاین شدی بهش بگم خخخ :D
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-23
<bpsecret> http://www.zoomit.ir/2017/4/14/155057/how-nsa-converts-words-text/
<bpsecret> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCpFzfg6zPuR-IpKPppE4uscUAmBSTHlD
<bpsecret> https://grugq.github.io/blog/2013/06/14/you-cant-get-there-from-here/
<bpsecret>  linkhaye vasate safhe : https://theintercept.com/2016/09/16/new-film-tells-the-story-of-edward-snowden-here-are-the-surveillance-programs-he-helped-expose/
<bpsecret> http://www.zoomit.ir/tag/nsa/
<bpsecret> http://www.zoomit.ir/tag/cia/
<bpsecret> https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/the-latest-shadow-brokers-dump-of-alleged-nsa-tools-is-awful-news-for-the-internet
<bpsecret> javadkhof, riot ro check kardi ?
<javadkhof> riot چیه ؟
<javadkhof> سلام
<javadkhof> bpsecret,
<bpsecret> salam
<bpsecret> yechizi mesle telegrame
<javadkhof> نه
<bpsecret> ba in tafavot ke be irc ham motasele
<bpsecret> link bedam bekhooni ?
<javadkhof> اره بده
<bpsecret> amne va opensource
<javadkhof> امنیت مربوط به اون سروری میشه که بهش وصله !
<bpsecret> manzooram end-to-end e
<bpsecret> https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/19/riot-wants-to-be-like-slack-but-with-the-flexibility-of-an-underlying-open-source-platform/
<javadkhof> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,211.3690.html اینو ببین اخریش عکس میزکار منه :D
<bpsecret> https://www.freelock.com/blog/john-locke/2016-12/yet-another-messaging-platform-why-riot
<javadkhof> bpsecret, اهان ! از اون لحاظ :D
<bpsecret> chize jalebie
<bpsecret> alan search kardam te kanale telegrame ubuntu didam avalin bar aghaye danialbehzadi moarefish karde
<bpsecret> jalebe
<javadkhof> اون رباتشون منو از کانال تلگرام ریموو کرده نمی زاره جووین شم
<bpsecret> join beshi be channel freenode #ubuntu-ir az tarighe riot mesle irc bouncer(znc) amal mikone
<bpsecret> hamishe oni va log mitooni begiri
<bpsecret> javadkhof, :))
<javadkhof> خب همیشه انلاین بودن خوب نیست !
<bpsecret> man oonja saketam bazan mikhoonam ta darjaryan basham
<bpsecret> khoobie online ine ke matne chat haro dari
<javadkhof> اره :دی
<bpsecret> har chand inja ham https://irclogs.ubuntu.com ro darim vali faghat baraye channel hayi ke ubuntu support mikone
<bpsecret> na channelhayi ke kolan rooye freenode hast
<javadkhof> اره
<bpsecret> ye test bezan riot ro
<bpsecret> vaght kardi
<bpsecret> https://riot.im/
<bpsecret> https://riot.im/app
<bpsecret> javadkhof, say mikonam linkhayi ke mibinam jalebe inja paste konam
<bpsecret> mogheyi ke nisti mitooni az https://irclogs.ubuntu.com bebini
<bpsecret> jahate etelaa
<bpsecret> :))
<javadkhof> :) ممنون :)
<bpsecret> :)
<bpsecret> javadkhof, oon robate channel telegram shomare tel ro zakhire mikone
<bpsecret> oonjoori block mikone
<bpsecret> contact list hato bebin robotesh add shode
 * harchi[m] uploaded an image: 1-1.jpg (238KB) - https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/UOcLjGpLhLYCSuPwdBttRIuw
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-16
<MEN> SALAM
<rahimz> سلام چطور میشه تایپ فارسی در دسکتاپ ‍ال ایکس دی ایی را راه اندازی کرد؟
<rahimz> من اوبونتو دارم اما به خاطر ضعیف بودن لپ تاپ از دسکتاپ های سبک تر استفاده میکنم اما کیبرد فارسی در آنها نصب نمی شود
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-18
<physicist> uname -a
<physicist> lol
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-19
<arshia> slm
<arshia> kasi hast?
<kia> salam
<arkidie> باز هم کسی اینجا نیست؟
<yunes> salam
<yunes> سلام
<yunes> کسی اینجا هست؟
<arkidie> کسی نیست؟
<arkidie> نبود؟
<arkidie> ؟
<arkidie> ؟
<arkidie> ؟
<arkidie> ؟
<arkidie> ؟
<arkidie> ؟
<arkidie> ؟
<arkidie> کسی نیست؟
<arkidie> ؟
<arkidie> ؟
<arkidie> ؟
<arkidie> :|
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-21
<narcislinux> سلام
<narcislinux> کسی از جلسه اینده لاگ تهران اطلاع داره؟
<n0x90> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2019-04-16
<eshema6692110> hi
<eshema6692110> سلام روش نصب اوبونتو رو میخاستم
<eshema6692110> I wanted to install Ubuntu
#ubuntu-ir 2019-04-17
<und3rAttack> hello there
<und3rAttack> long time no irc
#ubuntu-ir 2019-04-20
<Mahdi> سلام
<Mahdi> ی مشکلی داشتم. اینکه  من بعد از نصب و گذشتن دو الی سه روزی کل هارد دیسک لپ تاپم توسط قسمت log زیر شاخه var پر شده و الان که سیستن رو روشن میکنم سیستم عامل لود نمیشه
<Mahdi> کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟؟؟
#ubuntu-ir 2019-04-21
<Guest70457> Hello world ;) this is test!
<Guest70457> is it works?
<Guest70457> anybody is here?
#ubuntu-ir 2020-04-14
<heydo> hello everyone
<heydo> is internet free in iran
<heydo> ubuntu is free :)
#ubuntu-ir 2020-04-15
<amfa> سلام وقت بخیر ..سوالم در این مورد بود که آیااوبونتو میتونه کارایی لازم رو برای یک عکاس داشته باشه یا نه ؟ البته برنامه
<amfa> نیاز و کارایی بنده ادیت سخت و پیچیده ای نیست که نیازی نرم افزار در حد فتوشاپ داشته باشم ...
